#ubuntu-ir 2011-04-25
<fvahid> salam
<fvahid> mikham ye file 27 meg ro be 20 meg kahesh bedam
<fvahid> ba tar inkaro kardam ziyad hajmo kam nakard
<ilius> fvahid: bzip2 test kardi?
<ilius> fvahid: 7zip chi
<ilius> fvahid: age ye file hast chera tar mikoni, bezan bzip2 FILE
<ilius> fvahid: tar vase ine ke folder ro bokoni file
<fvahid> ilius: mersi
<fvahid> ilius: ziyad hajmesh kam nashod
<ilius> fvahid: چه فایلی هست؟
<ilius> fvahid: و چقدر شد؟
<fvahid> ilius: exe, 27 bood 26 m shod
<fvahid> ilius: mikham 20 beshe
<ilius> fvahid: fekr nakonam beshe
<ilius> fvahid: mikhay ba 7zip ham test kon
<ilius> fvahid: vali fekr nemikonam be 20 meg berese
<fvahid> ilius: chera mishe bazi az in file ro ke az net migiri vagti x mikoni hamesh kheili ziyad mishe
<ilius> fvahid: bastegi be file dare
<fvahid> ilius: didi bazi file ha pasvandesh .tar.bz2 hast
<ilius> fvahid: exe ba txt zamin ta asemun fargh dare
<ilius> fvahid: khob?
<fvahid> ilius: exe khodesh feshorde hast
<ilius> fvahid: khob?
<fvahid> ilius: on file ro ke ex mikoni hajmesh kheili tagir mikone
<fvahid> ilius: albate txt haste
<fvahid> ilius: shayad nashe exe ro injoor kard
<ilius> fvahid: ta 20 meg nemituni feshorde koni, 2 tike kon
<fvahid> ilius: hamin karo kardam, moshkelam hal shode
<narcislinux> salam
<fvahid> salam
<alabd> fvahid:  narcislinux aleikom salam
<alabd> fvahid: file .exe hast ?
<fvahid> alabd: bale
<alabd> ظاهرا راهی نیست
<fvahid> alabd: mersi
<salehi> salam-chetro mishe malom koni kodom fish male headphone bashe kodom male speaker?
<everplays> salehi, yani khodet set koni?
<salehi> bale
<everplays> salehi, in sakhtafzarie, chizi nist ke betooni ba narmafzar set koni
<salehi> mese win begi abi red male mic bashe
<salehi> green male speaker
<salehi> alan feghat speaker faale
<salehi> headphone nadaram
<salehi> az headphone seda dare nemiad
<salehi> nabod?
<everplays> nokte aval inke age highlight nakoni esme kasio ke bahash sohb@ mikoni motevajeh nemishe javabesh ro dadi
<everplays> salehi, ama oon rang-a ro ta jayi ke man midoonam kasi tayin nemikone, khodeshoon intori hastan
<fvahid> salehi: shoma bayad driver sho nasb konid
<salehi> nokteye avalo midonam kolan goftam kasi balan nist?
<fvahid> salehi: chon driver nadare seda azash dar nemiyad :)
<salehi> mikham bedinam az headphone va speaker chetor ham zaman estefade konam?
<fvahid> salehi: drivre sho naasb kon estefade kon
<salehi> drivere kart seda?
<fvahid> salehi: laptop manam ham dota chipset dare yeki vase headphon ye dige vase speaker hay khodesh
<fvahid> salehi: manam mese shoma driver chip headphone nasb nabod kar nemikard
<salehi> gigabyte linuxu suport nemikone
<salehi> ke driver bede
<salehi> alan feghat vorodie green mb kar mikone
<fvahid> salehi: chera age search koni support mikone :)
<salehi> on 5 taye bagheye kar nemikone
<salehi> age driver vasl nabod hamash kar nemikard vali alan yekish kar mikone
<fvahid> salehi: shayad 2 ta chip dashte bashi, onvaght vase har chip bayad ye driver nasb bokoni
<fvahid> salehi: commnad lshw komaket mikone
<fvahid> salehi: ba in command mitooni befahmi driver hat nasbe ya na
<salehi> ok merc
<fvahid> salehi: age ba in command rahat nisti az lshw-gtk eestefade kon
<salehi>  *-multimedia
<salehi>                 description: Audio device
<salehi>                 product: ATI Technologies Inc
<salehi>                 vendor: ATI Technologies Inc
<salehi>                 physical id: 0.1
<salehi>                 bus info: pci@0000:01:00.1
<salehi>                 version: 00
<salehi>                 width: 64 bits
<salehi>                 clock: 33MHz
<salehi>                 capabilities: bus_master cap_list
<salehi>                 configuration: driver=HDA Intel latency=0 module=snd_hda_intel
<salehi> alan yani vasle?
<fvahid> are
<fvahid> salehi: in barname ro nasb kon ta behet begam
<fvahid> sudo apt-get install lshw-gtk
<salehi> nasb shod
<fvahid> salehi: ino to command bezan lshw-gtk
<salehi> next
<fvahid> salehi: onja mitooni gesmat hay mokhtalef computer ro bebini az jomle motherboard
<fvahid> salehi: har device ke alamate germez dasht on driveresh nasb nashode
<salehi> in khobe merc
<salehi> hamash vasle
<salehi> az jomle sudio device
<fvahid> salehi: age hamash vasle moshkeli nadari
<fvahid> salehi: hala ye kar dige
<fvahid> salehi: boro toye system , preferences , sound
<fvahid> salehi: peydash kardi?
<salehi> bale hast
<fvahid> salehi: tabe hardware
<salehi> nadare
<fvahid> salehi: mage mishe bayad dashte bashe
<salehi> kolan 2 tab dare devices va sound
<fvahid> salehi: mage ubuntu nisti?
<salehi> 9.4
<fvahid> salehi: toye tabe driver chi dari?
<fvahid> device
<fvahid> salehi: onja mitooni profile ro tagir bedi va moshakhas koni ke kodom device faal bashe ya nabashe
<fvahid> salehi: man vaghte edaram tamoom shode bayad beram
<salehi> http://img.graphicno.com/viewer.php?file=ldlguxwxtbkgt205q625.png
<salehi> in axeshe
<salehi> mirin?
<fvahid> salehi: didam
<salehi> che konam?
<fvahid> salehi: toye panjere device chan ta device hast?
<salehi> 6 ta
<fvahid> salehi: khob marde momen 6 ta device dari
<fvahid> salehi: ro har kodomesh mitooni avaz koni
<fvahid> salehi: hamash ham ke nasbe
<salehi> feghat yekish male mane
<salehi> realtek
<fvahid> salehi: roye har kodom beri yeki azon 6 to jacket faal mishe
<salehi> in kart sedaye mane
<fvahid> salehi: baghiyash male kiye?
<fvahid> salehi: vase shomast dige avaz kon estefade kon
<salehi> chizaye digas
<fvahid> salehi: man nemifahmam masale hal shodast dige 6 ta jack sound dari va 6 ta device har kodom ro faal koni on jacket azash seda darmiyad
<fvahid> salehi: seda dar mikone
<salehi> shayad
<fvahid> salehi: shayad chiye
<salehi> merc
<fvahid> salehi: khahesh mikonam
<fvahid> salehi: in motherboardet chiye ke 6 ta jack e sound dare?
<salehi> gigabyte ud3 770
<salehi> az khoda sal pish hame 6 ta jack daran
<fvahid> ok
<fvahid> salehi: bye
<salehi> bye merc
<hojjat> سلام من تازه وارد دنياي ابونتو شدم و توزيع 10.10 رو نصب كردم ولي نمي دونم چطوري به اينترنت وصلش كنم . . لطفا منو راهنمايي كنيد .
<narcislinux> hojjat: adsl ?
<smmsadrnezh> inja kesi ba remastersys ashnayi dare? remastersys ro nasb kardam zadam image begire in error ro dad: the configuration default for gnome power manager have not been installed correctly
<smmsadrnezh> ubuntu 10.04 64-bit Desktop daram. laptop ham nistam
<smmsadrnezh> in error ro ham mogheye login kardan behem mide
<hojjat> اي دي اس ال ندارم با دايال آپ مي خوام وصل شم .
<narcislinux> hojjat: OMG , khob aval bayad bebini modemet chi hast va mishe nasbesh kard ya na
<hojjat> چيپ ست مودمم كانكسنت  هستش
<narcislinux> hojjat: ok w8
<narcislinux> hojjat: http://zebardast.ir/اتصال-به-اینترنت-از-خط-فرمان-لینوکس/
<smmsadrnezh> inja kesi ba remastersys ashnayi nadare?
<smmsadrnezh> pas ghaedatan nadare :D
<smmsadrnezh> darzemn ino ham begam alan be mohite matni dastresi daram va unja login mishe
<ro0m0z> salam. ye soal? SSH server chiye ve chera az in service estefade mikonan?
<hatewear_> salam
<ro0m0z> no answer?
<hatewear_> ye soal dashtam kesi mitone bege man chetori mitonam photoshop ro ubuntu 10.10 dashte basham (wine o crossover) am test kardam
<ro0m0z> yeki az bache ha photoshop 6 ro ba wine to ubuntu 10.10 baram ejra kard!
<ro0m0z> amma version haye jadidesho nemidoan!
<hatewear_> 6 kheili ghadimie!
<hatewear_> jadidesho man alan ba crossover test kardam
<hatewear_> setup run mishe
<hatewear_> bootstraper ke mikhad biad bala nemiad
<ro0m0z> goftam mabaghisho dige nemidonam..
<hatewear_> kesiam nemishnasi betone komakam kone ?
<ro0m0z> rasteshhh
<ro0m0z> na
<ro0m0z> vali bayad beri to in furom ha dige
<saaber> سلام
<narcislinux> saaber: wb
<saaber> narcislinux: ty
<somaye> .
<fvahid> salam be dostan
<fvahid> inja engad sokote ke goftam ye soal beporsam
<fvahid> how check user in git exist
<fvahid> ?
<alabd> علیکم سلام
<fvahid> everplays: salam, shoma midonid chjoor mishe gabl azin ke toye git user dashte bashi ono check koni ke mojod hast ya na?
<everplays> fvahid, salaam, manzooret az user dashtan too git chie? vase kar ba git user nemikhad aslan, magar inke bekhay az ye site mesle github estefade koni ke oonam vase gereftan-e code niaz nadare
<fvahid> everplays: ye user va mail toye config set mishe ono migam
<fvahid> everplays: git config --global user.name=alfj
<everplays> fvahid, khob oon moshkeli nadare, male khodete
<everplays> yani vaghti ye chizi commit mikoni name va email-et ro mizane ke folani ino zade
<fvahid> everplays: duplicate nemishe?
<everplays> fvahid, beshe ham mohem nist
<fvahid> everplays: mamnoon :)
<lachfome> مشکل عجیب : وقتی می خوام فایرفاکس رو تو اوپن سوسه اجرا کنم کل KDE کرش می کنه
<everplays> np
<everplays> lachfome, hehe, moshkel az KDE-e :)
 * everplays fekr mikone hame moshkelat-e donya ham bekhatere KDE-e
<lachfome> فکر نکنم
<ubuntu> سلام
<narcislinux> ubuntu wb
<ubuntu> Ubuntu 11.04 کی میاد کسی اطلاع داره؟
<fvahid> chan rooz dige
<ubuntu> مثلا دقیقا چندروز؟
<ubuntu> تا جمعه میاد؟D:
<fvahid> emrooz 25 april hast site ubuntu.comn zade 28 april
<narcislinux> ubuntu fekonam 3 roz
<fvahid> age gofti chan roz dige
<fvahid> ?
<narcislinux> !11.04
<lubotu3> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<narcislinux> ubuntu ^
<fvahid> sarekari bood mikhast check kone bebine kasi hast ya na
<fvahid> :)
<narcislinux> fvahid: lol
<fvahid> narcislinux: ye moshkel ba font toye ubuntu daram, vagti ye site farsi miram font ha yekam beham mirize vaaghti safharo refresh mikonam khob mishe
<narcislinux> fvahid: ! ideyi nadaram , tanzimate firefox to halate ghabl va bad taghir mikone ?
<fvahid> narcislinux: na, mohem nist fogesh har site miram ye bar ezafe refresh mikonam :)
<narcislinux> fvahid: khob age bekhay  dar bare pahnaye band khasisi bashim kheyli ham moheme
<fvahid> narcislinux: na khasis nistam bandwith mojod :)
<fvahid> bandwidth
<electron_> salam
<electron_> kasi mitone j bede?
<RamtinA> chera thunderbird  beemail man connect nemishe?:(
<RamtinA> hatta evolution
<RamtinA> :(
<KaVeH> dark-sun kojast?
<KaVeH> the-light: سلام
<KaVeH> من می خوام با
<KaVeH> c++
<KaVeH> برنامه ای بنویسم که با کلیدهای جهتی
<KaVeH> کارهای مورد نظر رو انجام بده
<KaVeH> یعنی مثلا کلید بالا فشار داده شد یکاری کنه
<KaVeH> اما اینو فهمیدم که
<KaVeH> توی کیبردای مختلف کدهای اسکی فرق داره
<KaVeH> حالا چکار کنم که پرتابلی برنامم درست بشه
#ubuntu-ir 2011-04-26
<royaflash> salam dostan
<royaflash> kasy inja hast
<royaflash> man ye soali dashtam
<royaflash> chetor Apache: mod_rewrite module ro faal konam
<fvahid> salam
<fvahid> royaflash: ba command a2enmod
<fvahid> royaflash: /etc/apache2/mods-enabled Directory with links to the files in mods-available for  enabled modules.
<mahmoudsh> hey everybody!
<mahmoudsh> salam!
<mahmoudsh> kesi inja hast?!
<aseman> salam
<aseman> man as tarighe cpanel yek site upload kardam
<aseman> hala baraye connect to database moshkel daram
<fvahid> aseman: chemoshkeli dari?
<aseman> kasi hast be man javab bedeh?
<fvahid> aseman: soaletoon ro beporsid
<aseman> fvahid: Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at localhost
<fvahid> aseman: toye localhost?
<aseman> database ro ijad kartdam amma vaghti mikham beram to site in errror ro mideh
<fvahid> aseman: apache hast?
<fvahid> aseman: aahan fahmidam
<fvahid> aseman: user va pass ro check kon
<fvahid> aseman: ba hamoon user pass bebin be mysql connect mishi ya na
<aseman> fvahid: ye lahze
<fvahid> mysql -p -u user -h localhost
<aseman> fvahid: oon mokel rafe shod
<aseman> fvahid: ama baraye addresdehi masirha tooye php va linux kheili moshkel daram
<aseman> fvahid: kari ke ba yek narmafzarew windowzi rahat anjam mishe
<fvahid> aseman: man manzoretoon ro rajebe address dehi masir ha motevajeh nemisham
<aseman> fvahid: bebinid masirhayee ke ba link minvesim ya include ya tooye menuye site
<aseman> fvahid: barnamehe man tooye khoone dorost kar mikoneh amma tooye site baraye addres dehi moshkel dareh
<aseman> fvahid: ta hala tooye hioch ketabi in mozooe ro nadidam
<aseman> fvahid: motaasefane kasiro ham nadaram azash beporsam
<fvahid> aseman: manzooretoon link hay hast ke toye site mizarid? ba php?
<aseman> fvahid: http://store.ir01.ir/projects/project/main/login.php
<fvahid> aseman: site ro toye poshye madenazare apache bayad copy konid
<fvahid> aseman: khob apache natooneste in file ro peyda kone
<fvahid> aseman: khodetoon check konid ke in file toye in masir hast ya na
<fvahid> aseman: az in nazar hich fargi beyne linux va win nist
<aseman> fvahid: mamnoonam manzooram yek narmafzare ke esmesh yadam nist
<aseman> fvahid: felan
<fvahid> aseman: degat konid toye linux do jor mitonid address file va ya poshe ro begid
<fvahid> aseman: yeki inke az shakheye root shoro koni biyaee paeen mese /home/adobe/sessi/dklfjf
<fvahid> aseman: va ya ./adobe/dkfjh/fh
<fvahid> fvahid: . yani current dir va .. yani top dir
<aseman> fvahid: mamnoon
<fvahid> aseman: khahesh mikonam
<mina> salaaaaaaaaaaam
<mina> kasi inja nist???????????????
<Omid> salaaaam
<Omid> salaam
<Omid> dooostan khubid?
<Omid> kasi ba joomla ashnaii dare?
<arash> salam , man moshkel harfe ي dar ubuntu ro daram
<arash> ي ro be soorate joda neshoon mide :(
<arash> kasi hast ke betavanad man ra komak konad ? :)
<narcislinux> arash:  ye topic ba hamin onvan ghablan to anjoman didam
<arash> search e forum e ubuntu 1 meghdar zaeife
<narcislinux> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,16715.0.html
<arash> har chi search mikonam peidash nemikonam :(
<arash> mersi :) sepasgozaram
<arash> aali
<narcislinux> arash:  are manam ba serch peyda nakardam :D
<arash> :D ;)
<Arash> kasi font Tahoma salem nadare be man bede ?
<lachfome> کسی هست که سوسه داشته باشه ؟
<saaber> سلام
<everplays> salaam dude saaber, chetori?
<saaber> everplays: سلام بهروز خان، مرسی، تو چطوری چه خبر؟
<everplays> saaber, salaamati dude, khabar-e khassi nist :) haji nisti kollan
<saaber> everplays: اسیر خدمت مقدس هستیم!
<saaber> everplays: چابهار!
<everplays> WTF
<saaber> lol
<everplays> saaber, haji kodoom shahr-o nabood kardi ke khedmat oftadi oonja? :D
<saaber> everplays: lool والا خودم هم نمیدونم چه غلطی کردم
<saaber> everplays: ولی خب یه کارایی دارم میکنم برا انتقالی
<everplays> eyval, hatman boro donbalesh dude
<everplays> saaber, dude faghat hatman beshin paye system code bezan, age nazani bade 2sal 0 kilometer miyay biroon az khedmat-e moghadasa
<saaber> everplays: والا همین الان بعد از ۴ ماه هیچی یادم نیست :((
<everplays> nakon in karo ba khodet saaber, mage oonja computer ham peyda nemishe?
<everplays> ye khoone begir dude, too padegan namoon
<saaber> everplays: اونجا آب خوردن هم پیدا نمیشه! چه برسه به ...
<saaber> everplays: اگه ترورت نکنن
<everplays> are, sharayet-e amniat-i ro dar nazar nagereftam
<saaber> لعنت بر دیالآپ معظم
<saaber> چه سوت و کوره اینجا! بابا یه تاری تمبکی، یعنی ما تمبک لینوکسی نداریم؟!
<saaber> بابا اینجا تار عنکبوت بسته همه جاش!
<Omid> salaam
<Omid> ba saaber movafegham
<Omid> ;)
<Zahra> dige hame pir shodan!
<Zahra> kasi haalo hosele nadaare!
<Omid> khob chera javuna nemian?
<Zahra> khejaalat mikeshan!
 * the-light boland mishe too hava ye malagh mizane!
<Omid> akhey, che khejalati
<Zahra> the-light: faaieede nadaare!
<the-light> Zahra: are rast migi :D
<the-light> agha javuna bian ke chi beshe inja, inja bayad 4ta adam bashe ke javab nade o taraf bere google kone! :D
<Omid> khob belakhare aar3 ro bayad dad be javuna
<Omid> javuna bian beshinan inja j nadan ta taraf bere google kone
<the-light> mage nashnidi molana mige:
<the-light> ما درون را بنگریم و حال را/ نی برون را بنگریم و قال را!
<Zahra> hey javooni kojaaiee ke yaadet bekheir!
<Zahra> che kal kalaaiee ke injaa nakardim!
<Omid> inja kalkal mikardid? be jaye inke daste ye niazmando begirid?
<Omid> :D
<Zahra> Omid: ey baba! ham dast migereftim! ham dast mindakhtim! ham dast mizadim!
<Zahra> hame kaar mikardim ba in dastaa!
<Omid> ehtemalan har3ta ro ba ham anjam nemidadid?
<Zahra> cheraa etefaghan multitask boodim!
<Omid> yekio didam injuri bud, dastesh siah shod, oftad
<Zahra> na maa alogrithm emoon CFS e! kaaremoono baladim!
<Zahra> hanoozam dastaamoon saaleme!
<moji> salam
<moji> man ye mosh kel daram
<moji> کسی میدونه سورس دیکشینری mdic رو از گجا
<ebrahim> salaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam
<ebrahim> inja adame zande gir nemiasd
<ebrahim> ey valla baba
<ebrahim> havasam be in ghanun zibatun nabud
<ebrahim> na baba ey valla
<ebrahim> khosham umad
<ebrahim> manam az in be bad sanin harf mizanam
<ebrahim> man mazerat mikham
<ebrahim> :((
<aysabzevar> btavakkoli: ping!
<ebrahim> سلام . چه جوری باید ابونتو ۱۰ رو به ۱۱ آپگرید کرد ؟
<ebrahim> سلام . چه جوری باید ابونتو ۱۰ رو به ۱۱ آپگرید کرد ؟
<ebrahim> کسی میو نه ؟
<ebrahim> مرسی
<amir_> sallam
<amir_> kasi inja hast betone manro rahnamayi kone
#ubuntu-ir 2011-04-27
<danesh> سلام و صبح بخیر. فایرفاکس ۳.۶.۱۶ اوبونتو ۱۰.۱۰ من درست کار نمی کنه. طبق راهنمای سایت فایرفاکس همه احتمالات را بررسی کردم که بی نتیجه بود.
<danesh> حالا می خوام اصلا آنرا پاک کنم و بجایش فایرفاکس ۴ را نصب کنم. چطوری میتونم اینکار را بکنم؟
<sabri> salam man tazeh omadam
<ilius> sabri: salam
<sabri> che khabara
<sabri> man mikham ba yeki harf bezanam
<hale> hi. i want to safe a string file to txt file whith perl and cgi. i writed this file: myfile.pl:http://pastebin.com/SAcV5c5q. it runs successfully in perl but not in cgi. plz help me.
<hale> save*
<hale> salam
<hale> everplays: yadetone dar morede permision cgi sohbat mikardim?
<TazeKar> سلام دوستان .... چه طوری می شه رو اوبونتو مت لب نصب کرد؟
<TazeKar> کسی متلب سراغ نداره؟
<narcislinux> TazeKar: khob matlab mishe nasb kard va noskhe linuxish hast vali masale ine lisens dare
<narcislinux> TazeKar:  age mitonid bekharid nasb konid :D
<narcislinux> TazeKar:  ama aghe donbale raygan hastid ye seri narm afzara jaygozine dige ham hast
<TazeKar> نه مرسی
<narcislinux> TazeKar: octave fekonam bad nabashe
<TazeKar> فری مت به درد هیچ کاری نمی خوره
<TazeKar> قبلا صرف شده :دی
<narcislinux> lol ok
<TazeKar> اوکتاو؟
<narcislinux> TazeKar: are
<TazeKar> چی هست؟
<narcislinux> scilab ham hast
<narcislinux> TazeKar:  moadele matlabe
<narcislinux> kheyli moshabehe
<TazeKar> az freemat behtare?
<TazeKar> man ghesmate Image processing ro mikham,
<narcislinux> freemat ?! tala chekesh nakardam vali fekonam octave kheyli vajhe tashabohesh ba matlab bishtare
<TazeKar> merci
<TazeKar> ye negah behesh mindazam
<narcislinux> :)
<narcislinux> TazeKar: http://www.network-theory.co.uk/docs/octave3/octave_257.html
<TazeKar> شکرا جزیلا
<danesh> سلام. فایرفاکس ۳.۶.۱۶ اوبونتو ۱۰.۱۰ من درست کار نمی کنه. طبق راهنمای سایت فایرفاکس همه احتمالات را بررسی کردم که بی نتیجه بود. حالا می خوام اصلا آنرا پاک کنم و بجایش فایرفاکس ۴ را نصب کنم. چطوری میتونم اینکار را بکنم؟
<narcislinux> danesh:  az tarighe synampic mitonid
<danesh> تازه واردم به اوبونتو. سینمپ چیه و کجاست؟
<narcislinux> w8
<danesh> دابلیو ۸ یعنی چی؟
<narcislinux> lol
<narcislinux> danesh:  yani ye lahze sabr konid
<danesh> حق داری بهم بخندی
<danesh> چشم
<narcislinux> danesh:  ino bekhonid http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,559.0.html
<danesh> آها یعنی ویت
<danesh> ممنونم
<narcislinux> danesh:  synaptic rahe hale gerafikiye ! mitonidam toye terminal bezanid sudo apt-get remove firefox
<everplays> narcislinux, bayad repo-e mozilla ro ham ezafe kone
<narcislinux> sudo apt-get remove firefox-3.6.13
<narcislinux> everplays: ^?
<everplays> na, nokte injas ke ubuntu version-e 4 ro nemide bayad az ye makhzan-e dige 4 ro DL koni
<everplays> narcislinux, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<narcislinux> ahan
<everplays> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/install-firefox-4-in-ubuntu-1004-1010.html
<everplays> daghighan be hamin khater ubuntu baghalie :)
<narcislinux> danesh: ^
<narcislinux> everplays: :D bichare ubuntu
<everplays> narcislinux, hehe, bichare baghali :) in 11.04-e ba in unity eftezahi beshe be yad moondani
<narcislinux> everplays: gnome ro bardashtan shoma ba khiyal rahat harchi mikhay migid besh :D
<narcislinux> lol
<everplays> albate ghablanam behesh chiz miz migoftam ama alaan bishtar hal mide :) albate nokte ine ke nemitoone kolle gnome ro hazf kone
<everplays> va nokte bahaltar ine ke base-e gnome-shell kheyli behtar az unity-e, natije inke be zoodi unity sarnegoon mishe
<everplays> vaghti feedback-e bad begire va user-ash beparan halish mishe
<narcislinux> everplays: in avakheram nazareshon dasht avaz mishod dobare goftan unity
<TazeKar> یه لحظه .... دستوری چیزی واسه دانلود و نصب octave نیست؟
<narcislinux> TazeKar: synaptic
<everplays> are amaresh ro daram narcislinux bozorgtarin eshtebah-i ke mitoonestan ro kardan
<TazeKar> یعنی باید اینا رو http://octave.sourceforge.net/packages.php دونه دونه دانلود کنم
<TazeKar> خب
<narcislinux> TazeKar: no !
<narcislinux> w8
<TazeKar> آدرس کدوم برنامه خونه رو بدم؟
<everplays> TazeKar, ye terminal baz kon
<TazeKar> اوکی
<everplays> toosh type kon > aptitude please install octave for me
<TazeKar> شوخی می کنی؟
<everplays> :)
<narcislinux> lol
<TazeKar> من تازه کارم هاااااااااا
<everplays> are, toosh type kon > sudo aptitude install octave
<narcislinux> TazeKar: systemet kharab shod dige ba khodeton
<TazeKar> هههههههههه
<narcislinux> :))
<TazeKar> خوب بود فارسی می فهمید
<TazeKar> سودو برو یه نرم افزار مفت شبیه متلب برام دست و پا کن
<narcislinux> TazeKar danesh http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/SoftwareManagement
<TazeKar> من آدرس ریپوزیتوریشو از کجا پیدا کنم؟
<narcislinux> TazeKar: adrese chiyo ?
<TazeKar> همون جایی که پکیج ها انبار شدن
<narcislinux> TazeKar: yani jayi ke pacajayi ke nasb mishan miran ?
<TazeKar> نه خیر
<narcislinux> TazeKar: pas?
<TazeKar> synaptic / setting/repositories
<TazeKar> :-s
<narcislinux> TazeKar:  error dade ?
<TazeKar> چی؟ من که هنوز کاری نکردم
<TazeKar> از ۰ شروع کن .
<narcislinux> TazeKar: system > administration > software source
<TazeKar> khob
<narcislinux> khob ?!
<TazeKar> man ba sourcesh chikar daram?
<narcislinux> lol alan masale chiye ?1
<TazeKar> من می خوام octave دانلود و نصب کنم
<narcislinux> TazeKar: khob to makhazen hast
<TazeKar> جدا؟
<narcislinux> TazeKar:  mage hamon dastore aptitude please install octave  ro nazadidi
<narcislinux> oh
<TazeKar> آووو   الان
<narcislinux> for me ro dige nazanid faghat :D
<narcislinux> aptitude please install octave for me
<narcislinux> ^ faghat hamin balayi
<narcislinux> na na
<narcislinux> yani in
<narcislinux> ajab
<narcislinux> sudo apt-get install octave
<narcislinux> TazeKar: ^
<TazeKar> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<TazeKar> نشد دیگه
<narcislinux> TazeKar: synaptic baze?
<TazeKar> اره
<narcislinux> TazeKar:  khob ono bebandid
<TazeKar> دی :
<narcislinux> dobere dastoro bezanid
<TazeKar> فرقی نکرد
<narcislinux> TazeKar: ino bezanid sudo dpkg --configure -a
<narcislinux> badesh dobare dastoro bezanid
<danesh> دوستان رفرنس هایی را که داده بودید خواندم. به این نتیجه رسیدم که در مجموع رفتن به فایرفاکس ۴ برای من که در اوبونتو خیلی خیلی تازه کارم چندان عاقلانه نیست. اگه بخوام همان فایرفاکس موجودم را ت آناینستال و از نو نصب کنم چکار باید بکنم؟
<danesh> سی دی اوریجینال اوبونتو ۱۰۱۰ را دارم.
<everplays> danesh, khob, soal-e aval ine ke chetori be in natije residi?
<TazeKar> الان درست شد ولی کدومشو باید انتخاب کنم؟
<TazeKar> Package octave is a virtual package provided by:   octave3.2 3.2.2-2build1   octave3.0 1:3.0.5-6ubuntu2 You should explicitly select one to install. E: Package octave has no installation candidate
<TazeKar> ؟؟؟؟
<TazeKar> اولی یا دومی؟
<everplays> TazeKar, version-esh ro mige, har kodoomo ke mikhay bezan nasb beshe
<TazeKar> کدوم جدیدتره؟
<everplays> TazeKar, in version jadidashe > sudo aptitude install octave3.2
<danesh> کلیت مطالب مزبور
<TazeKar> فکر کنم درست شد
<TazeKar> دستتون درد نکنه
<TazeKar> خداحافظ
<dark-sun> شنود می شه.. ۱.. ۲.. ۳...
<dark-sun> یو ملت
<somaye> hi
<dark-sun> های را نمی‌خواهند پاسخ گفت.
<dark-sun> که سرها در گریبان است...
<fvahid> farsi nanevisid
<dark-sun> fvahid: man cheghad dasti bedam shoma irc client Xchat ro nasb konin?
<dark-sun> ;)
<narcislinux> kasi hast inja betone ye safhe wiki ro ke dar bare barname ha chand resaneyi ba barname ha pakhshe soti taswiri hast ro update kone ?
<fvahid> dark-sun: emkan nadare, asan in xchat chiye
<fvahid> chechiza
<dark-sun> narcislinux: man nemitunam, vali link bedin tamasha konim
<narcislinux> http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/RestrictedFormats
<narcislinux> az ubuntu 7.04 be bad update nashod e
<dark-sun> in k error neshoon mide!
<narcislinux> 4 sal pish :)
<fvahid> narcislinux: salam, khobi?
<narcislinux> fvahid: salam
<narcislinux> mamnon
<dark-sun> fvahid: google > xChat
<narcislinux> dark-sun: dobate refresh kon
<fvahid> dark-sun: az harchi ke x dare khosham nemiyad
<RamtinA> dark-sun: bara man ham on link baz nemishod
<RamtinA> :P
<fvahid> narcislinux: error mide
<narcislinux> bara man alan safhe bedone moshkel miyad vali !
<narcislinux> http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/RestrictedFormats
<dark-sun> RamtinA: alan doros mishe. w8 a min, then reload the page ;)
<dark-sun> hame ba ham vared mishin in nemikeshe!
<RamtinA> dark-sun: merC ,garche nemidoonam asan linke chi hast
<narcislinux> heh
<dark-sun> cpu paeene! wiki open source bude.
<dark-sun> RamtinA: hich gho3 nakhor atighe ast!
<fvahid> dark-sun: be open source tohin nakon
<dark-sun> fvahid: open source joke!
<fvahid> dark-sun: in sheklake asabani chiye?
<dark-sun> faghat in ghade bi maza ast k hich ki besh nemikhande!
<dark-sun> fvahid: XCHAT >:D
<fvahid> aga man ye soal daram, in raees jomhor ma kojast?
<dark-sun> fvahid: in ghad motehajer nabash! 1 user linux bayad dynamic bashe ;)
<fvahid> harchi in site on site miram peydash nemikonam, kasi azash khabar dare? negaranam
 * dark-sun :" #offtopic 
<fvahid> dark-sun: man motehajeram >:D
<RamtinA> be nazare shoma Awn docke khobie?
<RamtinA> :d
<dark-sun> fvahid: na ghorban! IRC Client shoma motehajjer ast.  ;)
<fvahid> dark-sun: kheili ham khobe
<dark-sun> RamtinA: man azash razi budam. potansiel jaygozin shodam ba gnome-panel ro dare. ;)
<dark-sun> shodan*
<dark-sun> fvahid: پس بخون اینو
<dark-sun> fvahid: read that ^
<dark-sun> >:D
<RamtinA> dark-sun:  merC:)
<dark-sun> RamtinA: yw
<fvahid> dark-sun: pas bekhon ino, kor nistam ke
<RamtinA> bad applethaye bishtar ham barash hast?
<RamtinA> alan khodesh chandta dare
<RamtinA> bishtar nadare?
<dark-sun> fvahid: پس نگو هی فارسی ننویسین!
<fvahid> dark-sun: bayad ye ayene kenaram bezaram, matne jenabe ali ro ba ayene bekhonam
<dark-sun> تا جایی که من کار کردم همونایی که داشت کفایت می‌کرد. ممکنه توی سایت‌هایی مثل
<dark-sun> gnomelook.org
<dark-sun> بتونی یک چیزایی براش پیدا کنی
<RamtinA> dark-sun: bazam merC:D
<dark-sun> fvahid: یا اینکه آی. آر. سی کلاینتت رو عوض کنی
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> RamtinA: ;)
<dark-sun> yo the-light
<KaVeH> salam
<dark-sun> KaVeH: سلام
<KaVeH> dark-sun: چطوری؟
<dark-sun> چه حلال زاده! همین الان داشتم با احسان صحبتت می‌کردم
<KaVeH> :)
<dark-sun> KaVeH: قربانت. تو خوبی؟
<KaVeH> من هم برا همین اومدم
<KaVeH> :)
<KaVeH> چاکرم
<dark-sun> KaVeH: the-light  با هم آشنا بشین
<KaVeH> dark-sun: مرسی
<KaVeH> the-light: سلام
<dark-sun> KaVeH: yw
<KaVeH> ha?
<KaVeH> dark-sun: میگم
<dark-sun> KaVeH: پیام خصوصی صحبت کنین آفتاپیک نشه اینجا
<KaVeH> تو همون جاوا چطوری میشه این کارو کرد؟
<RamtinA> :D
<KaVeH> سوالم یادته؟
<dark-sun> KaVeH: آره. والله نمی‌دونم. بگذار ببینم یه دقیقه
<the-light> KaVeH: salam
<KaVeH> the-light: سلام
<KaVeH> the-light: سوالم رو علی بهت گفت؟
<dark-sun> KaVeH: http://download.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/uiswing/events/keylistener.html
<KaVeH> dark-sun: MER30.alan mikhoonam
<dark-sun> ;)
<the-light> KaVeH: are ama nafahmidam moshkele daghighet chie
<KaVeH> noshkele daghigh ine ke tooye systemhaye mokhtalef
<KaVeH> kode ASCII kelidha ba ham fargh dare
<KaVeH> *moshkele
<KaVeH> va ye barname ro nemishe roo systemhaye mokhtalef run kard
<ali_> salam hetor ba keyboard farsi type konam
<KaVeH> d
<dark-sun> ali_: http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/UbuntuPersianSupport
<dark-sun> dast53: سلام. یک مدت ۵۲ بودی؟ قضیه چیه؟
<dark-sun> یعنی پیوند دست هم ممکن شده؟
<dark-sun> :))
<ali_> merci keybord farsi shod
<ali_> aya mitonam ba alt+f2 va neveshtan type  update-manager -d ubuntu9.10 ro be 11.4 upgrade konam moshkeli pish nemiad
<dark-sun> ali_: اگه با نسخه‌ی
<dark-sun> alternative
<dark-sun> نصب رو انجام داده باشی،‌گمونم بشه
<ali_> manzoret ro motevageh nemiusham man azro ye cd nasbkardam alternat bodanesh ro nemidonam
<dark-sun> ali_: نسخه‌ی آلترنیتیو امکان بوت لایو رو نداره
<dark-sun> ali_: با اون فقط می‌تونی نصب رو انجام بدی
<ali_> tashakor
<dark-sun> np
<the-light> KaVeH: chizi be zehnam nemirese felan, mage inke biay OS ro tashkhis bedi va ba tavajoh be aun code ascii ro run koni
<the-light> az 37 to 40 estefade mikoni?
<KaVeH> kode ascii 37 va 40?
<KaVeH> na
<KaVeH> too ubuntu emtehan kardam
<KaVeH> kode arrow keys 3 ghesmati bood
<KaVeH> masalan baraye kelide bala
<KaVeH> 27 91 65 bood
<KaVeH> down key:27 91 66
<KaVeH> amma tooye windowse yeki az bacheha emtehan kardam
<KaVeH> 2 ghesmati bood
<KaVeH> up key:0 H
<dark-sun> عجب من دیدم بعضی‌ وقتا توی فرآیند بوت هستیم. وقتی کلید بالا رو می‌زنیم یه همچین چیزی تایپ می‌شه:
<dark-sun>  ^A
<dark-sun> البته دقیق یادم نیست ولی دقیقا ۳ کاراکتر تایپ می‌شد
<dark-sun> یعنی راستش همه‌ی کلید‌های جهت نما اینجوری بودن.
<KaVeH> dark-sun:  yebar dige migi?
<KaVeH> fek konam ye lahze net ghate shod
<dark-sun> KaVeH: در تایید صحبت‌ شما داشتم می‌گفتم
<KaVeH> bale
<dark-sun> <dark-sun> عجب من دیدم بعضی‌ وقتا توی فرآیند بوت هستیم. وقتی کلید بالا رو می‌زنیم یه همچین چیزی تایپ می‌شه:
<dark-sun> <dark-sun>  ^A
<dark-sun> <dark-sun> البته دقیق یادم نیست ولی دقیقا ۳ کاراکتر تایپ می‌شد
<KaVeH> ohoom
<KaVeH> ^[[A
<dark-sun> KaVeH: آفرین یه همچین چیزی
<KaVeH> ^[[B for Down key
<dark-sun> KaVeH: چرا به یک حلقه که کد اسکی کلید وارد شده رو تایپ کنه پیداش نمی‌کنی توی ویندوز؟
<dark-sun> با*
<KaVeH> peyda kardam dige
<dark-sun> خب پس دیگه چی؟
<KaVeH> tooye windows 0 H bejaye ^[[A type kard
<KaVeH> khob tooye 2ta windows emtehan kardam baham fargh dasht
<KaVeH> be in natije residam
<dark-sun> به به!
<dark-sun> چی ساخته عمو بیلی!
<dark-sun> :D
<KaVeH> too systemhaye mokhtalef ba ham fargh dare
<KaVeH> :)
<KaVeH> ama ta hala tooye ye linux dige emtehan nakardam
<KaVeH> vali age baraye to ham kelide bala ^[[A ro type mikone pas tooye linux ehtemalan moshkel nadare
<dark-sun> KaVeH: 1min compilesh konam ...
<KaVeH> age ba oon barname ba feshar dadan kelide bala nevesht "UP KEY" doroste
<dark-sun> KaVeH: kar dad! linux alaki nist ;)
<KaVeH> khoobe :)
<lachfome> dark-sun: سلام
<lachfome> dark-sun: فن لپ تاپم بدجوری داره کار می کنه
<dark-sun> lachfome: yo, laptopet chetore?
<dark-sun> lachfome: ما با هم تلپاتی داریم!
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> lachfome: پروسه‌ای داره؟
<lachfome> dark-sun: نه
<dark-sun> lachfome: توی سیستم مانیتور هم چیزی نیست؟
<lachfome> dark-sun: از وقتی که رفتم سوسه و برگشتم این شکلی شده
<lachfome> نه
<dark-sun> lachfome: هی گفتم سفر نرو، سفر نرو، نشنیدی و رفتی
<lachfome> کلا الان این چغوک رو دارم با konversation
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> lachfome: یعنی بعد ریست هم همینطوری بوده؟
<lachfome> dark-sun: ۳ درصد از هر سی پی یو داره کار می کنه
<lachfome> اهوم
<dark-sun> lachfome: هووم... چیزی به ذهنم نمی‌رسه
<lachfome> dark-sun: همون بهتر که بریم بخوابیم و فردا درستش کنیم
<dark-sun> ممکنه سرکرنل سوزونده باشه یا بافر ترکونده باشه. می‌تونم یه چینی درجه یک واست گیر بیارم ولی از بازار سیاه
<dark-sun> lachfome: بریم؟
 * lachfome بعد از مشورت با dark-sun کم هوش به جایی نرسید می ره که بخوابه :D
<dark-sun> lachfome: خواب ویندوز دیدن هم جرم داره بهت بگم
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> lol
<lachfome> dark-sun: خدایی من دیگه برای همیشه ترکش کردم باورت می شه
<lachfome> دیگه حتی رو virtualbox هم نصبش ندارم
<dark-sun> lachfome: دستت درد نکنه. وساطتت رو می‌کنم.
<lachfome> dark-sun: راستی الان رییس کانال کیه
<lachfome> ؟
<dark-sun> lachfome: اینجا مقام نداره! مسئول مونوم
<dark-sun> :D
<lachfome> dark-sun: برو بخواب که تو هم کیج می زنی
<dark-sun> lachfome: بریم دیگه
<lachfome> dark-sun: شب خوش
<the-light> KaVeH: code ascii adade, va bayad tuye hameye OS ha standard bashe, az key haye bumi ya hex estefade nakon
<KaVeH> khob are
<KaVeH> adade
<the-light> chand midi?
<KaVeH> vali man emtehan kardam too OS windows va ubuntu baham fargh dare
<KaVeH> chi chand midam?
<the-light> adadei ke midi
<KaVeH> code ascii ke az UPKEY too linux gereftam
<KaVeH> 27 91 65
<KaVeH> amma tooye windows 0H
<KaVeH> ke nemidoonam kode ascii 0 va H chi mishe
<the-light> 0h = zero in hexdecimal
<KaVeH> na
<KaVeH> jan?
<KaVeH> kede ascii kelid ro vaghti mikhad namayesh bede
<KaVeH> har adadi ke hast
<KaVeH> characteresh ro bejash minvise dige
<KaVeH> ke in ham fek konam masalan 50 33 boode ke bejash neveshte 0H
<KaVeH> ye siti bood ke matn 'paste' mikardim
<KaVeH> chi bood?
<the-light> ta aunjaei ke man midunam, 0h yani 0 dar mabnaye hexdecimal
<KaVeH> yadete?
<KaVeH> ta man barnamam ro behet bedam
<the-light> !paste
<lubotu3> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<KaVeH> http://paste.ubuntu.com/599963/
<KaVeH> in barname tooye linux javab mide
<KaVeH> amma tooye windows chon kodha fargh mikone na
<the-light> KaVeH: niazi nist inghadr getchar bezari, ba 1 switch case rahat mituni ruye adade varede shode tasmim begiri
<KaVeH> chon 3 ghesmatie va mire too buffer in karo kardam dige
<KaVeH> 3ta getchar gozashtam
<the-light> KaVeH: ba 37 ta 38 check kon fekr konam javab bede
<KaVeH> yani faghat yek code 37 bezaram?
<the-light> 37 chape bebin tu dotsh javab mide ya na
<KaVeH> ok
<KaVeH> sab kon
<KaVeH> na
<KaVeH> ba 37 javab nadad
<KaVeH> amma
<KaVeH> baja oon 3 ghesmat
<KaVeH> faghat az ghesmate akhar
<KaVeH> yani 65
<KaVeH> 66
<KaVeH> 67
<KaVeH> 68
<KaVeH>  estefade kardam
<KaVeH> http://paste.ubuntu.com/599967/
<KaVeH> in barname ham kar mikone
<KaVeH> amma
<KaVeH> baz ham ba windows fargh dare
<KaVeH> hala windows nadaram
<KaVeH> magarna yekam ba oon var miraftam shayad faraji shod
<KaVeH> in barname too OS to ham javab mide?
<the-light> na kar nemikone inja
<KaVeH> ba code 37 kar mikone bara to?
<the-light> na kar nemikone kolan
<sweb> salam
<sweb> bacheha noskhe jadid key miad hodudi ?
<has90> salam.kasi FREE shell account porsor@ soragh nadare?
#ubuntu-ir 2011-04-28
<hale> salam
<hale> kasi ba awk kar karde
<hale> rahi hast ke be jaye input file ye array pass dad?
<mmm> h
<narcislinux> abuntu 11.04 montasher shod http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/
<KaVeH> My God
<narcislinux> ubuntu * :P
<KaVeH> narcislinux: linki ke ax az mihitesh dshte bashe mishnasi?
<KaVeH> *mohitesh
<narcislinux> KaVeH: khob to sitesh ke hast !
<KaVeH> narcislinux: yeki ax faghat hast dige
<narcislinux> KaVeH: http://ubuntumanual.org/node/289
<KaVeH> narcislinux: tnx
<narcislinux> :)
<narcislinux> ubuntu 11.04 dare miyad onvaght hame saket !
 * the-light kel mizane!
<narcislinux> the-light: lol
<narcislinux> the-light: oje Dezfuli gari bod :d
<the-light> narcislinux: :))
 * narcislinux mire  #ubuntu-release-party 
<KaVeH> one question??
<KaVeH> ya narmafzare KDE ro mishe roo GNOME estefade kard?
<KaVeH> for example Choqok
<narcislinux> KaVeH: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-11-04-Officially-Released-197181.shtml
<narcislinux> KaVeH:  are mishe bayad ketabkhone ha qt va pish farzaro nasb konid
<mostafa> hi
<narcislinux> mostafa: wb
<mostafa> سلام
<mostafa> OK bYe
<narcislinux> softpedia alaki bara khodesh zod khabaro gofte yani ? lol
<ahmadhesni> .mov codec khasi mikhad?
#ubuntu-ir 2011-04-29
<sina> salam bache ha
<sina> inja az che shahrhayi hastan
<Rezaei> kesi hast online inja? Salam bache ha
<nima> hi friends
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<nima> how can i lock my windows drivers (C: ) in ubuntu?
<alabd> nima: hello , it's better for you to join #ubuntu
<alabd> WhiteCrow1:  aleikom o salam
<WhiteCrow1> alabd, salam :) mer30
<nima> salam yani chi join sham?
<AliTarihi> nima: توی ایکن کامپیوتر معمولا دیده میشن
<AliTarihi> اگه ntfs
<AliTarihi> هستن
<AliTarihi> !ntfs
<lubotu3`> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<AliTarihi> به اون صفحه مراجعه کنید
<AliTarihi> !ntfs-3g
<lubotu3`> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<AliTarihi> nima: این چند تا راهنما کمک می کنه :)
<AliTarihi> دوستان کسی این ۱۱.۰۴ رو نصب کرده؟
<nima> Ali: khob man ye negah sari kardam, in page haii ke ferestadin darbare chegonegi mount ye derive to ubuntu ama man mikham ke maslan karbari ke vared mohite ubuntu mishe ejaze dastressi be dervie ke windows dare nadashte bashe! ke natone sheytoni kone va bekhad pakesh kone ;)
<AliTarihi> nima: خب باید کاربرش اجازه انجام این کار رو نداشته باشه
<nima> mamnonam ,chejori?
<AliTarihi> اگه یه ویندوز دیگه هم نصب کنید همین میشه
<AliTarihi> یعنی باز توی یه ویندوز میشه اون یکی پارتیشن ها رو گرفت
<AliTarihi> nima: باید اون کاربر نتونه sudo
<AliTarihi> انجام بده
<AliTarihi> یا عضو گروه دیسک نباشه
<AliTarihi> ولی باز اگه لایو بیاد بالا میشه دسترسی پیدا کرد. مگه  اینکه رمز شده باشه
<AliTarihi> اگه می خواید امکان sudo
<AliTarihi> برداشته بشه، پیشنهاد می کنم که حتما کاربر root
<AliTarihi> باز بشه وگرنه ممکنه کلا دیگه امکان مدیریت سیستمی نباشه :د۹
<nima> fekr konam az injast bayad eghdam konam : system/administration/users and groups
<alabd> nima:  system> administration > users and group > advanced setting > USer privileges
<nima> i saw it now ;)
<nima> thanks alabd
<alabd> tike    mount user-space filesystem     ro bardarid
<alabd> nima:  khahesh mikonam
<AliTarihi> یه لاگین / لاگ اوت هم می خواد
<AliTarihi> که حقوق جدید اعمال بشه
<nima> khub ye soal man ye user jadid besazam?
<alabd>  mitunid har kodum ro salah midnid anjam bedid
<alabd> user e jadid ba mahdudiat haye bishtary dorot konid ba pass motafavet behesh bedid
<nima> ok mamnonam
<alabd>  khahesh mikonam
<AliTarihi> everplays: پ ی ن
<AliTarihi> Ú¯ *
<everplays> pong AliTarihi
<everplays> salaam dude
<AliTarihi> everplays: سلام
<AliTarihi> این ۱۱.۰۴ رو تست کردی؟
<everplays> na dude
<everplays> fekr nemikonam test-esham bokonam
<AliTarihi> همم
<AliTarihi> چرا؟
<AliTarihi> کارت من که به لطف انویدیا بلک لیست شده. وقتی مجبورش کردم، خیلی کند می زنه :د|
<everplays> release kardan-e app-ash ba chizi ke man estefade mikonam ke kheyli fargh dare, ke bozorgtarin moshkele. badam unity-sh eftezah-e
<everplays> err!
<everplays> driver-e opensource ham mage nasb dari?
<AliTarihi> everplays: نه سورس بسته هست
<everplays> AliTarihi, pas chetori blacklist shode dude?
<AliTarihi> everplays: می گه که ساپورت یونیتی نداره :-/
<AliTarihi> ظاهرا مشکل از اخرین درایور انویدیا هست
<AliTarihi> حالا اجراش کردم. اما افت کارایی واقعا محسوسه!
<AliTarihi> وقتی تنظیمات فیوژن رو هم دست می زنم می ترکه!
<everplays> AliTarihi, albate dude in unity-e bug ziad dare-a
<AliTarihi> everplays: حس می کنم هنوز زیادی بتا هست -.-
<everplays> age mikhay ubuntu estefade koni switch kon be classic
<AliTarihi> نه مشکل گنوم ندارم که
<AliTarihi> می خواستم خود یونیتی رو تست کنم :د۹
<everplays> haha :D mikhasti eftezah-e mark ro bebini :D
<AliTarihi> everplays: یه چیزی تو همین مایه ها
<AliTarihi> everplays: ایده خیلی خوبیه. از نظر کاربری هم جالبه. اما در پیاده سازی خیلی باگ داره
<AliTarihi> من خودم unity2d
<AliTarihi> رو ترجیح می دم . خیلی سریعه و راحت
<goodboy> join
<hamed_t> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<nabi> سلام
<nabi> برای آپدیت اوپونتو، با سی دی لایو بیام بالا برم روی نصب... یا اول با اوبونتو قبلی بیام بالا و از روی سی دی فرمان خاصی بزنم...؟
<goodboy> update manager
<RamtinA> salam doostan
<RamtinA> man file inkscape-0.48.1.tar.gz ro baraye nasb inkscape az site khodesh gereftam
<RamtinA> ono extract kardam va maraheli ke gofte bood ro anjam dadam
<RamtinA> ./configure
<RamtinA>   make
<RamtinA>   make install
<RamtinA> ama vaghti make ro mizanam mige ke :
<RamtinA> make: *** No rule to make target `check'.  Stop.
<RamtinA> eshkal az chie?
<RamtinA> mibakhshid :P ino mige :
<RamtinA> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<bijan> salam
<bijan> taze mikham linux estefade konam b nazaretoon xubuntu ro estfade konam ya ubuntu?
<AliTarihi> bijan: سلام. این موضوع بیشتر سلیقه ای هست. هر کسی با هر چیزی راحتتر باشه همون بهتره :)
<AliTarihi> اما اگه سیستم قدیمی باشه احتمالا زوبونتو بهتر باشه
<bijan> system : Ram 2gb ddr3, HDD: 500g, CPU: 7500
<bijan> graphic card: Nvidia 9500
<bijan> ظاهر سیستم عامل برام مهمه، همچنین سهولت در استفاده جهت یک تازه کار
<bijan> سرعت هم مهمه برام علاوه بر چیزهایی که بالا نوشتم
<bijan_> ertebatm ghat shod.
<bijan_> khob, chi pishnehad midid?
<narcislinux> harki hosele komak bara takmil wiki ubuntu.ir bara noskhe 11.04 dare elam kone ?
 * narcislinux komak haye kheyriye lol 
<nabi> update manager ke command not found mideh
<nabi> inkscape , motekhasesesh ali ghnavatiane ;)
<nabi> @RamtinA: inkscape  motekhasesesh ali ghnavatiane ;) http://inkscape.ir
<RamtinA> nabi:  MerC:)
<kasra> Salam
<lxsameer> btavakkoli, ping
<dark-sun> yo
<salehi_> salam-man vaghti ubuntu 10.4 ya 10.10 ya 11.4 nasb mikonam in error miad va nasb momtevaghef mishe, moshkel az koajs va chetor hal mishe?
<salehi_> http://img.graphicno.com/files/hepd2zogndnr9hwr5ga7.png
<salehi_> http://img.graphicno.com/viewer.php?file=hepd2zogndnr9hwr5ga7.png
<salehi_> link dovom ax az error ahst
<dark-sun> salehi_: nassabe ubuntu vel kon nist ha?
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> salehi_: bezaresh kenar khob, in hame tozi hast. goore babaye mark shuttle worth! >:D
<salehi_> agar afrade dige ham mesle shoma moshtaghe komak kardan bodan alan nasb karde bodam
<dark-sun> salehi_: hala naghshat chie?
<lxsameer> salehi_, syslog o didi?
<dark-sun> lxsameer: yo dude. take care of it, I just can suggest another distro B)
<lxsameer> dark-sun, salam :D
<lxsameer> salehi_, sudo cat /var/log/syslog
<salehi_> lxsameer:http://pastebin.com/va0zJ9zU
<lxsameer> inghadr az in pastebin badam miad
<salehi_> lxsameer: hala in dafe ro cheshmposhi kon aziz
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: yo dong!
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: yo!
<lxsameer> salehi_, :)
<lxsameer> salehi_, moghei ke mikhay partition bandi koni be in error bar mikhori?
<salehi_> na- bad az on
<lxsameer> injuri ke tu sysloget moshakhase kolan installer e ubuntu kolan terkide n jur moshgel dare
<lxsameer> salehi_, kare khasi anjam dadi ?
<salehi_> na
<dark-sun> lxsameer: منظورت از کار خاص چیه؟
<dark-sun> سیگار کشیدن هم حساب می‌شه؟
<dark-sun> :))
<lxsameer> che midunam avaz kardan permission ha ya ejrae installer ba usere gheyre adio az in harffa
<lxsameer> dark-sun, kolan ubuntu bishtar az ye asbab bazi nist
<dark-sun> lxsameer: movafegham +1
<salehi_> http://img.graphicno.com/links.php?file=w1p7ppsk719jdkzk7r8z.png
<salehi_> inam ye error dige
 * dark-sun fekr mikone 1i az mazaye budan tuye kanal, peyda kardan file hosting free hastesh! 
<salehi_> avale nasb ham omade hamon tor ke peidas
<lxsameer> salehi_, bebinam chejuri partition badi kardi ?
<lxsameer> salehi_, in image hai ham ke mifresti be dard nemikhore hame chi tu syslog log mishe in error ha ham migan boro uunja ro bebin
<salehi_> jedan ke installer ghati karde
<salehi_> har dafe ye shekle
<lxsameer> salehi_, injuri ke tu sysloget mibinam in installer e ubuntu ke ye jur interface e daghun vase debian installer e koli mored ba permission ha va /target (hamunjai ke system e jadidet dare nasb mishe dare)
<lxsameer> salehi_, ke dar vaghe terkide hesab mishe
<lxsameer> :D
<lxsameer> salehi_, ye reboot kono dobare emtehan kon
<salehi_> 34 ta vase ubuntu
<salehi_> 25 ta vase win xp
<salehi_> bagheye ham vase file haye dige
<salehi_> kolan hasr tori partion bandi kardam hamin error ro dade
<salehi_> yani in hame adam injas hich kas nemitone moshkele maro hal kone?!!
<dark-sun> salehi_: kho chi dare ubuntu? k lazemesh dari?
<salehi_> ye peygham dad ke mige nasb kamel shode
<salehi_> vali nemishod ro reset click konam
<salehi_> khodam reset midam bebinam  chi shode
#ubuntu-ir 2011-04-30
<narcislinux> harki mikhad bara takmil dacument haye ubuntu 11.04 ttoye wiki komak kone  bege
<ebrahim> narcislinux: خودمونیم، حالا این سیل جمعیت داوطلب رو چه جوری می‌خواد مدیریت کنی؟!؟
<narcislinux> ebrahim: +1 lol
<hojjat> سلام . من اوبونتو 10.10 رو نصب كرده بودم . بعد از وصل شدن به اينترنت و آپديت كردن نرم افزارها حالا وقتي كامپيوتر رو روشن ميكنم نوشته اي رو نشون ميده كه شما از توزيع كوبونتو 10.10 استفاده ميكنيد در ضمن ايكونها و صفحات باز شده هم خيلي بزرگ شده و كوچك هم
<narcislinux> 10.10 dige makhazenesh poshtibany nemishe !
<narcislinux> hojjat:  chejor update kardid ?
<hojjat> توي آپديت سنتر ابونتو رفتم و آپديت كردم و يكسري هم نرم افزار براي پخش فيلم و موسيقي گرفتم اين رو هم بگم كه فكر ميكنم وقتي يكي از نرم افزارهاي پخش موسيقي رو كه بطور پيش فرض در ابونتو هست رو كليك كردكم يه پرشسي كرد و بدون خوندنش جواب دادم و فكر ميÙ
<hojjat> اين رو هم بگم كه توي ماكسيمايز و مينيمايز كردن هم به مشكل خوردم ولي وقتي از كي دي اي استفاده ميكنم مشكلاتم كمتر ميشه.
<mahdi> salam
<mahdi> man akharin noskhe ubuntu nasb kardam
<mahdi> vali bluetooth nemishnase
 * ilius involving with android!
<ahmadubuntu> salam be hame
<ahmadubuntu> lotfan 11.04 desktop i386 ro torrent konid!
<ahmadubuntu> ta 99 % kamel shode!!!!!!!
<ahmadubuntu> ham aknun niyazmande yAriye sabzetan hastim
<ahmadubuntu> hadeaghal ye fohsh bedin ke befahmam injaeen
<fvahid> lxsameer: salam , in remine project mofide hast?
<ahmadubuntu> salam .remine project  chi hast
<lxsameer> fvahid: salam remine ?
<fvahid> lxsameer: hal shod mersi
<pdfman> سلام دوستان
<pdfman> کسی این ورژن جدید رو نطب کرده؟
<pdfman> کسی نیست؟
<ilius> !ask | pdfman
<lubotu3`> pdfman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pdfman> نمندی؟
<pdfman> ورژن اا.04 نصب بر روی لب تاپ dell inspiron 1300
<pdfman> مشکل شناسایی کارت شبکه بی سیم دارد
<pdfman> ایا نیاز به درایور داره؟اگر دارد از کجا باید تهیه کرد؟
<pdfman> من خارجی بلد نیست نفهمیدم اون اقاهه چی میگه
<pdfman> کسی برنام ای برای پخش flv سراغ داره؟
<pdfman> ترجمه ی گوگلی میگه این آقاهه به من که اینجا سیوال نپرسم؟پس کجا بپرسم؟"لطفا نپرسید سئوال"
<Bersam> pdfman: این آقاهه می‌گه که این جا پره آدمه ... برای سوال پرسیدن اجازه نگیر ... فقط سوالت رو بپرس اگه کسی بدونه جوابت رو میده
<Bersam> pdfman: که من جواب سوالت رو نمیدونم!
<Bersam> pdfman: اما برای پخش فلش من از mplayer استفاده می‌کنم!
<pdfman> با تشکر
<nabi> سلام
<nabi> Grub loading, please wait... Error 15
<nabi> چه کنم؟!؟!؟
<ilius> nabi: ubuntu? kodum version?
<nabi> 9.4 bod, rosh 11.4 nasb kardam
<rubenset> salam :)
<ilius> rubenset: salam bro
<rubenset> :D
<rubenset> hi friend :)
<ilius> :)
<ilius> nabi: hich error message e digei neshun nadad?
<ilius> nabi: faghat nevesht 15 ?
<nabi> hala chejori in grub ro tamir konam
<ilius> 15 : File not found:  This error is returned if the specified file name cannot be found, but everything else (like the disk/partition info) is OK.
<ilius> nabi: bad az update intori shod?
<rubenset> ilius you have the new version of Ubuntu? :)
<ilius> rubenset: i use archlinux :)
<rubenset> :O!
<rubenset> pro :P
<rubenset> ))
<ilius> :-D
<nabi> ilius: are hamin ke gofti
<nabi> albate
<nabi> roye laptope
<nabi> be laptop ye hard usb vasle
<nabi> roye on hard usb 9.4 nasb bod
<ilius> nabi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<nabi> man ba live 11.4 omadam bala va roye hamon partion nasb kardam (zadam ke format ham she)
<ilius> nabi: shayad bekhatere e taghir e version e kernel intori shode, bayad update-grub mizadi
<ilius> nabi: belakhare format kardi ua hamun ro upgrade kardi?
<nabi> tick format ro ham zadam
<ilius> rubenset: http://www.teeworlds.com/
<rubenset> :O!
<nabi> on ja ke error mide balash ham neveshte stage 1.5
<rubenset> linux game? :D
<ilius> rubenset: yeah
<rubenset> nice
<ilius> nabi: age format kardi nabayad intori beshe, nemidunam
<ilius> nabi: tu forum bepors
<ilius> rubenset: network-based, there are too many servers every day, and i play it almost every day
<nabi> ye bar dige mizanam nasb mikonam, dobare format mikonam
<nabi> on paeenesh fekr konam neveshte bood device boot loader...
<nabi> onja hameye partion ha bodand
<ilius> nabi: un marhaleye akhar ro migi?
<rubenset> addicted?
<rubenset> xD
<ilius> rubenset: what?
<nabi> onjaye ke mount point ha ro bayad moshakhas kard
<rubenset> do you play every day?
<ilius> rubenset: yes :)
<ilius> nabi: unja ke boot nadare, nakone partition e /boot gozashti?
<nabi> na / khali zadam
<ilius> nabi: khob pas chio migi
<nabi> ama ziresh ye chizi to hamin maye ha bood "device boot loader..." ya ye hamchin chizi
<ilius> nabi: hmmm nemidunam valla
<nabi> hala dobare nasb mikonam bebinam chi mishe
<nabi> ilius: be har hal mamnon
<rubenset> i'm going to luch
<rubenset> *lunch
<rubenset> see you later
<majid> سلام چرا اپرا  تو ابوبونتو ۱۱.۴ کار نمی کنه؟؟؟
<na3r> majid, yani chi kar nemikone ? run nemishe
<majid> Could not connect to proxy server. Access denied
<majid> این خطا میاد
<na3r> majid, opera ejra mishe?
<na3r> majid, fekr konam bayad tanzimat proxy ro check koni
<majid> ok
<majid> chashm
<majid> مرسی
<majid> حل شد
<lxsameer> Zahra: be dune sharh
<lxsameer> Zahra: be del nagir taghsire khodete
<Zahra> lxsameer: :D marg!
<lxsameer> Zahra: bashe baba bia
<Zahra> lxsameer: dige nemiaam!
<lxsameer> Zahra: kick khon man dige sir shodam
<lxsameer> Zahra: bia eyne bache kuchulua gerye mikoni
<lxsameer> Zahra: :D
<lxsameer> Zahra: bia bakhshidamet
<Zahra> lxsameer: na dige hame chi tamoom shod! bedoone man oonjaa ro becharkhoon!
<lxsameer> Zahra: :D
<b3hnam1> Zahra: goolesho nakhor in joonevaro man mishnasam
<Zahra> b3hnam1: sheytoone mige ye bot benevisam bezaaram oonjaa har vaght oomad autokickesh kone!
<lxsameer> Zahra: bebin hala jav nagiratet kolan riz mibinamet
<Zahra> lxsameer: khob boro ye eynak bekhar! moshkele khodete!
<b3hnam1> Zahra: payatam
<lxsameer> Zahra: :D agha atash bas
<lxsameer> b3hnam1: tu sohbat nakon ba un zane 99 salat :D
<b3hnam1> lxsameer: beband nisheto dangool
<Zahra> lxsameer: na taze jang shooroo shode!
<lxsameer> b3hnam1: zanet dandun masnuiasho sherkat ja gozashte
<b3hnam1> lxsameer: sooxi dwash
<lxsameer> Zahra: areeeeeeee
<b3hnam1> lxsameer: man ke midoonam too kafe servate zane mani boro boro
<lxsameer> b3hnam1: :D
<lxsameer> Zahra: kojai pashe
 * dingdangdong farar mikone az mareke :O
<lxsameer> Zahra: sameer dast tala ro nashnakhti hanuz
<lxsameer> Zahra: haji man khaste shodam bakhti dige
<Zahra> lxsameer: tel dashtam! haalaa biaa jang!
<b3hnam1> Zahra: didi goftam goosh nakardi, khasty rakab bezani ?
<Zahra> b3hnam1: :D vaysaa alan az safheye reoozegaar mahvesh mikonam!
<b3hnam1> Zahra: felan ke dare vase man inja rajaz mikhoone
<b3hnam1> Zahra: bebinam che mikoni, hastamet ;)
<b3hnam1> Zahra: komak nemikhai ?
<b3hnam1> :D
<Zahra> lxsameer: haalaa age toonesti biaa oonjaa!:D
<sameerynho> Zahra: ban bazi
<sameerynho> b3hnam: behnam teorymo begu behesh befahme ki inkaras
<Zahra> Guest72863: felan ke dige raahi baraat nazashtam!:D
<Guest72863> Zahra: bebin juju dorostet mikonam
<Zahra> =))
<Zahra> bashe!
<Guest72863> Zahra: :D
<b3hnam> Zahra: in sameer khorakesh banne
<Guest72863> Zahra: felan nemitunam nick avaz konam
<b3hnam> Zahra: khoob kari kardi
<Zahra> Guest72863: dige hoviatetam az safheye roozegaar mahv shod!
<Zahra> b3hnam: in dige hata hoviatesham az dast dade!:D
<Guest72863> Guest72863: :D be hamin khial bash
<Zahra> shode Guest
<Guest72863> Zahra: che konim felan bayad vaysam ta nick am azad she passesho eshteb zadam
<Zahra> Guest72863: dasti release sh kon dige!
<Guest72863> Zahra: namishe
<Guest72863> Zahra: time lock set kardam rush
<Zahra> Guest72863: aha! sezaaye kasi ke ba man dar biofte ine!
<Guest72863> Zahra: boro juje
<Guest72863> Zahra: age mikhastam ban et konam hamun aval banet mikardam
<Guest72863> Zahra: mazash be kick bazie
<Zahra> Guest72863: age biaayam kaari nemitooni bokoni albate!
<Guest72863> Zahra: op o gerefti tarsu
<Zahra> Guest72863: na dige mobaareze aadelaane nabood! to be time kamtari niaaz dashti!:D
<Guest72863> Zahra: eeeeeee hala rushanet mikonam
<mahdi> salam
<mahdi> man driver haye marbut be ATI nasb kardam vali alan unity tabdil be gnome shod
<mahdi> chetor mitunam baresh gardonam ?
<mahdi> kasi in moshlelo nadashte ?
<b3hnam1> Zahra: khey
<b3hnam1> Zahra: ma dige berim
<sameerynho> Zahra: javun dige ma berim dobare be khedmatet miresim
<sameerynho> Zahra: vali kolan didi jujei
<Zahra> sameerynho: =))
<Zahra> felan ke to kam avordi!
<sameerynho> Zahra: zereshk akharin bar ke badjuri kick shodi
<sameerynho> Zahra: hala man bayad beram
<sameerynho> Zahra: felan
<Zahra> sameerynho: akharin bar ke to kick shodi!
<Zahra> sameerynho: ok, take care
 * narcislinux khaste shode 
<fvahid> narcislinux: khaste nabashi haji
<nabi1> man netam ba connection PPTP has, vasl mishe ama site baz nemikoneh, chizi be zehneton mirese?
<narcislinux> fvahid: :) tq
<fvahid> Nabi: dns ro chek kon aziz
<nabi1> fvahid: to windows hame chiz automatic set mishe, ba in hal to linux ham dns dasti vared kardam farghi nakard
<narcislinux1> erghezi: wb
<narcislinux1> !paste
<lubotu3`> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux1: سلام :)
<narcislinux1> erghezi: w8 alan migam
<dark-sun> nabi1: سلااااام
<dark-sun> یو ملت!
 * erghezi درود میفرسه به روح همگان :ی
<dark-sun> erghezi: تو به روح اعتقاد داری؟
<dark-sun> ;)
<erghezi> ‏dark-sun: بله بله :) من تو کوه روح زیاد دیدم :ی
<erghezi> ‏dark-sun: سلام:) خووفی؟ :ی
<erghezi> ‏ilius: ایلیوس چوره؟ خوبه؟ :)
<dark-sun> erghezi: شکر خدا. به نظر تووپ میای
<dark-sun> ;)
<nabi1> salam
<erghezi> ‏dark-sun: آره  لامصب :ی
<dark-sun> nabi1: >>> pm
<narcislinux1> erghezi: ye seri linka ro felan jam kardim ke be nazar bedard mikhoran : http://paste.ubuntu.com/601366/
<narcislinux1> erghezi: avali ba sewomi ro man alan start zadam
<narcislinux1> erghezi: the-light ham ye link fekonam bardashtan
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux1: خب الان اینا رو کسی بر نداشته؟
<narcislinux1> erghezi: bejoz avali va sevomi / baghiye na
<narcislinux1> erghezi: the-light hanoz start nazade fekonam onam 5jomi ro mikhast bardare
<narcislinux1> erghezi: khodet ham age matlabi dar nazar dari mitoni ezafe koni be list
<romno0x> salam. kasi bache ha inja 11.4 upgrade karde? ta alan chemoshkeli bahash dashti?
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux1: خیلی خوبه :) میگم مشکلی نیست بعد از اینکه ویکی منتشر شد، وبلاگ خودمم بره؟
<narcislinux1> erghezi: na , mitoni bezani webloget ziresham bezani ke wiki shode
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux1: خب رو من حساب کن :ی
<bijan> سلام ØŒ سوالی داشتم من الان زوبنتو رو دانلود کردم Ùˆ میخوام در کنار ویندوز نصب کنم، موقعی Ú©Ù‡ کامپیوتر رو ریستارت میکنم Ùˆ سی دی بالا Ù…ÛŒ یاد گزینه لایو دیسک نیست Ùˆ هنگامی Ú©Ù‡ بر روی  نصب کلیلک میکنم همه Ú†ÛŒ درسته تا زمان پارتیشن بندی در این زمان Ú©Ù„ هاØ
<narcislinux1> erghezi: kodom ro bar midarid ?
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux1: مطلب مربوط به شورتکات‌های یونیتی خوبه؟
<ilius> erghezi: سلام :)
<erghezi> ‏narcislinux1: خیلی مهمه به نظرم :ی شورتکات های یونیتی
<erghezi> ‏ilius: سلااااام :)
<bijan> سلام
<ilius> erghezi: یه چیز بگم نخندی‌ها :-D
<narcislinux1> erghezi: ok , soal dashti wiki bego
<erghezi> ‏ilius:  لایییک به روان پاکت :ی بگو نمی خندم :ی
<ilius> erghezi: گوشی اندروید خریدم دارم برنامه روش نصب می‌کنم و اینا
<erghezi> ‏ilius: به به :))) خوووب کردی :ی آینده از آن آندرویده :ی
<ilius> erghezi: ببینم می‌تونه جای ان‌۹۰۰ ام رو بگیره یا نه
<bijan> در سایت سرچ کردم چیزی ندیدم
<erghezi> ‏ilius: شیرینی لطفا فراموش نشه... مدلش چی چی است حالا؟
<ilius> erghezi: samsung galaxy 551
<ilius> erghezi: دلم واسه مائمو تنگ میشه :-(
<ilius> erghezi: اگه ادامه پیدا می‌کردم خیلی خوب میشد
<ilius> *می‌کرد
<bijan> چکار کنم؟ تو سایت چیزی نبود کسی میتونه راهنمایی کنه یا یه سایتی معرفی کنه
<erghezi> ‏ilius: مرگ بر نوکیا :ی
<narcislinux1> bijan:  soaleton chiye ?
<ilius> erghezi: منم از نوکیا خوشم نمیاد. ولی مائمو یه چیز دیگه بود
<bijan> من زوبونتو رو دانلود کردم میخوام کنار ویندوز سون نصش کنم اما زمان پارتیشن بندی درایو ها رو نشون نمیده بلکه هارد دیسک رو نشون میده چکار کنم ویندوز و اطلاعات نپره در ضمن لایو دیسک نداره
<ilius> erghezi: هنوز یه ترمینال درست حسابی واسه این پیدا نکردم
<ilius> erghezi: + ssh server
<erghezi> ‏ilius: روت کردی؟
<ilius> erghezi: na
<erghezi> ‏ilius: آندروید چند روشه؟
<ilius> erghezi: 2.2
<erghezi> ‏ilius: خب باید روتش کنی :ی اول از همه... بعد میشه هر کاری کرد
<erghezi> ‏ilius: ببین انگولکش کنی شاید ۱۱.۰۴ هم روش نصب کردیا‌:ی
<ilius> erghezi: هنوز نفهمیدم چطوری روتش کنم
 * dark-sun be ilius salam mikone va lopesh ro miboose
<dark-sun> :*
<ilius> dark-sun: سلام
<bijan> اینجا یه طوریه زیاد وارد نیستم کسی وقتش داره یه 10 دقیقه وقتش رو بگیرم، yahoo ya gtalk
<erghezi> ‎ilius: http://dee-kay-dee.blogspot.com/2011/01/rooting-your-samsung-galaxy-551-android.html
<ilius> erghezi: تو چی خریدی؟
<dark-sun> بچه‌ها سایتی هست مک آدرس بده واسه کارت شبکه؟
<fvahid> dark-sun: salam , farsi benivis
<dark-sun> fvahid: salaaaaam! khobi? farsi neveshtam bebinam hasti ya na :O
<dark-sun> fvahid: 1site mikham mac address random bede
<dark-sun> fvahid: chizi tu dasto balet hast?
<fvahid> dark-sun: akhe pesare khob mac mikhay chiikar
<dark-sun> fvahid: age mac khodet ham bedi ghaboole ;)
<dark-sun> fvahid: mikham!
<fvahid> dark-sun: mac ha ye estandard darn ke ye anjomani mide
<dark-sun> fvahid: a mashala, bede hamoono
<fvahid> dark-sun: dogesmat hastesh ke gesmate aval company ro moshakhas mikone
<fvahid> dark-sun: gesmate dovom daste khode company hast
<fvahid> dark-sun: age khasti mitooni ye renje khasi ro az on anjoman bekhari
<fvahid> dark-sun: :)
<dark-sun> fvahid: khob? url?
<fvahid> dark-sun: bezar bishtar tozih bedam
<dark-sun> fvahid: tozih nemikham! url bede!
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> pool ham nadaram!
<fvahid> dark-sun: avaln inke geymatesh sarbe falak mizane, dovom inke
<dark-sun> fvahid: khodet bekhar vasam!
<fvahid> dark-sun: mitooni vase karte shabakat ye mac address bedi harchi ke delet khast fagat ye nokte dare
<fvahid> dark-sun: toye ye broadcoast domain nabayad 2ta mac address tekrari dashte bashe
<fvahid> dark-sun: maslan in khobbe 67:cd:00:49:12:98
<fvahid> dark-sun: in adad ke moshahede mikonid hex hastan
<fvahid> dark-sun: polesho bede
 * dark-sun farar mikone....
<fvahid> dark-sun: midoni chegad vasam ab khorde
<dark-sun> fvahid: mohem nist! va3 man k majani bood >:D
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> ==))
<fvahid> dark-sun: karet rah oftad?
<fvahid> :)
<fvahid> dark-sun: tashakor ham nemikhad bokoni
<dark-sun> fvahid: balad nistam! man adab az bi adaban amookhtam! :D
<dark-sun> fvahid: nemidunam chera in ghadr bahat hal mikonam! kheyli mahi :*
<fvahid> dark-sun: mersi haji
<dark-sun> ;)
<fvahid> dark-sun: on anjoman ke goftam ieee bood
<fvahid> dark-sun: inam sitesh
<fvahid> dark-sun: /http://standards.ieee.org/
<dark-sun> fvahid: mer30 dadash
<fvahid> dark-sun: khakesh mikonam
<dark-sun> بچه‌ها من هر وقت ریست می‌کنم شبکه رو یک روت ۱۶۹.۲۵۴.۰.۰ میاد توی روت تیبل. سنت او اس هستم. این از کجا میاد یعنی؟
<AliTarihi> dark-sun: ??? ??? ???? ?? ????? ???????? ?? ????? ????. :)
<dark-sun> AliTarihi: yani dar in had?
<dark-sun> :)
<narcislinux> :))
<dark-sun> man harvaght network ro reset mikonam, 1 route 169.254.0.0 be rout ezafe mishe, centOS hastam, in az koja miad yani?
<dark-sun> rc.local k chizi nadasht
<AliTarihi> dark-sun: نه فقط گفتم از جای درستش بپرسی
<AliTarihi> :)
<AliTarihi> نمی دونم روتینگش کجاشه
<somaye> fvahid: gereftane mac adress bara karte shabake fayedash chie?
<somaye> .
<dark-sun> AliTarihi: afarin! hamon, routing esh kojashe?
<AliTarihi> dark-sun: خب نمی دونم
<AliTarihi> !routing
<AliTarihi> !route
<AliTarihi> -.-
<dark-sun> !where are you?
<AliTarihi> خنگه این بات
<lxsameer> dark-sun, az route tablet chizi mikhay pak koni ?
<somaye> fvahid: mage har karte shabake khodesh mac nadare?
<dark-sun> lxsameer: na khoshkelam, pak mikonam, network ro reset mikonam, az dobare ezafe mishe
<lxsameer> dark-sun, dhcpd dari ?
<lxsameer> dark-sun, tu networket ?
<dark-sun> somaye: dare, dalayelesh motenave hast, 1ish masaele amniatie.
<dark-sun> lxsameer: na, ip dasti midam
<lxsameer> dark-sun, ba ifconfig ya network manager
<somaye> dark-sun: khob be manam yad bede chetor in karo mikoni?
<dark-sun> lxsameer: centOS, ba /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth0
<dark-sun> somaye: google it ;)
<lxsameer> dark-sun, aha khob default gw i chizi shayad set kardi unja
<dark-sun> lxsameer: bale 1jaye dg set kardam, chetor bayad pakesh konam?
<lxsameer> dark-sun, koja set kardi ?
<fvahid> somaye: bebakhshid man paye computer naboodam
<fvahid> somaye: har karte shbake ye mac address sabet dare ke marboot be karkhobe sazande mishe,
<fvahid> somaye: in  address roye karte shabeke hak mishe
<somaye> fvahid: be tore fiziki?
<fvahid> somaye: vali in address gabele tagir hatst
<fvahid> somaye: bale betoore fiziki hak shode vali toye operating sys mishe taghir dad
<dark-sun> lxsameer: /etc/sysconfig/network
<somaye> fvahid: khob chetor in karo mikoni?
<fvahid> somaye: kafiye toye har packet tcp/ip ke send mikonid ye mac address delkhah garar bedid
<somaye> fvahid: chetor?
<fvahid> somaye: inkaro toye win ya linux mikhahid bokonid
<fvahid> ?
<dark-sun> lxsameer: commentesh kardam khate gateway ro, oon route hanuz hast, inbar hich ja ro ping nemikone!
<fvahid> somaye: toye win ke rahate roye connectin network mitooni peyda koni
<lxsameer> dark-sun, khob mesle inke vaghean gatewayete :D
<fvahid> somaye: toye linux toye gesmate /etc/ mitooni peyda koni alan yadam nist
<dark-sun> lxsameer: mesle inke! khodam setesh kardam khob ;)
<dark-sun> lxsameer: mesle inke! khodam setesh kardam khob :))
<fvahid> somaye: age khasti mitonam peydash konam
 * AliTarihi hates 11.04
<somaye> fvahid:  chio peida koni?
<fvahid> fvahid: ajab, :) inke chejoor mishe mac address ro tagir dad
 * AliTarihi hopes for better updates -.-
<somaye> fvahid: mamnun misham
<fvahid> somaye: ifconfig eth0 hw ether [new mac address]
<fvahid> somaye: albate gablesh bayad eth0 ro down koni
<fvahid> somaye: ba in comman ifdown eth0
<somaye> fvahid: ina ro to cmd benevisam
<fvahid> somaye: bale
<fvahid> somaye: bejaye new mac address har mac address ke dost dashtii
<fvahid> somaye: bebakhshid goftid cmd?
<somaye> are
<somaye> fvahid: ina male linuxe?
<somaye> fvahid: khob nemuduni win esh chetore?
<narcislinux> shab khosh
<Zahra> !msg | kasra
<lubotu3`> kasra: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<dark-sun> lubotu3`: so don't PM me idiot!
<lubotu3`> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kasra> man ubunto ro dar windows 7 nasb kardam
<dark-sun> it was you! i know. I just know... okay, one of you idiot bots!
<kasra> system ro ba ubuntu boot kardam
<fvahid> bah bah mobarake
<kasra> chan ta file ro az dive windows delete kardam
<kasra> hala dige system boot nemishe
<kasra> chijori mishe file ha ro bargardond?
 * dark-sun be kasra khaste nabashid migoyad.
<kasra> system ke boot mishe mige, "BXIVY missing"
<kasra> mitonin komak konin?
<fvahid> kasra: system ro ba c ubuntu live bala biyar
<kasra> ovordam
<kasra> vali khob file haye delet shode ro chijori restor konam?
<fvahid> kasra: hardeto hamasho format kardi?
<kasra> na delete kardam
<fvahid> kasra: az zahra bepors
<kasra> javab nemide ke
<fvahid> kasra: mide, soaleto dagig bepors
<kasra> file ha rafte to recycle bine ubuntu
<kasra> age betonam behesh dastresi peida konam
<kasra> mitonam bareshon gardonam
<fvahid> kasra: are mishe
<dark-sun> kasra: mikhay az recycle bin baresh gardooni?
<fvahid> kasra: inke kari nadare file ro select kon restore ro bezan
<lachfome> dark-sun: سلام علیک
<dark-sun> lachfome: به به  خوشکل خودم. خووبی؟
<Zahra> kasra: ba ye livecd biaa bala, partition win et ro mount kon, bad har tor ke khodet midooni bareshoon gardoon
<dark-sun> lachfome: دلم برات یک نقطه شده بود تو کهکشون رو ابرها
<lachfome> lachfome: گفته باشم من پسر ها
<lachfome> :P
<fvahid> lotfan farsi navevisid
<dark-sun> lachfome: چیکار کنیم این وحید رو؟
<dark-sun> lachfome: دستش رو بگیر بفرستیمش رو ابرها
<lachfome> fvahid: ma adat darim farsi ra pas bedarim
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> lachfome: +1
<fvahid> dark-sun: farsi navevis in alamate asabani chi bod?
<dark-sun> fvahid: hummm :)
<dark-sun> ine: :D < <
<lachfome> dark-sun: اگه fvahidرا آسمان هم بفرستی مگه فارسی ننویس :-)
<fvahid> dark-sun: afarin hamoonn
<fvahid> :D < <
<dark-sun> lol
<fvahid> lol
<dark-sun> kasra: file haee k mifresti recycle bin, miran tyue 1 directory be  esme ".trash"
<fvahid> afarin .trash
<lachfome> dark-sun: می دونی چی شده ؟
<dark-sun> lachfome: na vala, man taze omadam
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> lachfome: fane laptope dorost shod?
<lachfome> dark-sun: چند ماه دیگه تولدم ِ :P
<lachfome> dark-sun: درست نشد درستش کردم :D
<dark-sun> lachfome: borooooo, bbc gofte bod chand sale dige ast!
<dark-sun> lachfome: afarin, chesh bod?
<lachfome> dark-sun: خاک گرفته بود
<dark-sun> lachfome: goftam male sigare!
<dark-sun> :)))
<lachfome> dark-sun: پشت لپ تاپ و واکردم و جاروبرقی گرفتم درست شد
<lachfome> :D
<lachfome> dark-sun: سیگار چیه
<lachfome> :O
<dark-sun> lachfome: nemidonam, migan sedaye fan ro dar miare!
<fvahid> chenan be mooye to ashofteam be boye to mast
<fvahid> ke nistam khabar az harche dar har do alam hast
<fvahid> ha haaa ey aman haaaaaaaaa ya  aaaaaa
<lachfome> dark-sun: /join ##slackware-ir
<dark-sun> bah bah, shaaeresh ki bood onvaght?
<fvahid> dare gafas talbad har koja gereftaari
<fvahid> man az kamane to ta zende am nakhahm jast
<fvahid> haaaa hay
<fvahid> del dele dely haaaaaaaaay
<dark-sun> fvahid: هاااااای الان بن می‌شووووییییییم
<dark-sun> :D
<fvahid> dark-sun: nafahmidam chi neveshti
<dark-sun> fvahid: haaaayyyy alan ban mishavieeeem....
<dark-sun> fvahid: cheghad dasti bedam irc clientet ro avaz koni?
<dark-sun> khodaee? chand?
<fvahid> dark-sun: avaz nemikonam
<dark-sun> jiringi pool bet midam
<fvahid> dark-sun: nemikham haji
<fvahid> :)
<dark-sun> jibe khodam nist, bache ha kanal pool gozashtim ro ham!
<fvahid> dark-sun: sigar nadari
<fvahid> dark-sun: sigar mikham
<dark-sun> fvahid: sigar na, 1chize behtar daram vasat: XChat
<dark-sun> fvahid: motadet mikone dar hade koka!
<fvahid> dark-sun: gelyoon ham beede bad nist
<dark-sun> kasra: che khabar?
<kasra_> alan system ro ba ubunto live boot kardam
<kasra_> ama nemitonam be trash haye ubuntoie ghabli ke ro hard nasb karde bodam dastresi dashte basham
<dark-sun> kasra: partitionet ro mount kon khob
<dark-sun> kasra: roye har partition click koni, mount mishe
<dark-sun> age nashod, 2bar click kon!
<dark-sun> age nashod, 3 bar! 4 bar.... :)))
<fvahid> age nashod dota poshte sare ham click kon
<dark-sun> fvahid: age nashod, 1 sigar roshan kon!
<dark-sun> :D
<fvahid> :)
<fvahid> in shecklake chiye :D
<dark-sun> fvahid: kodum?
<dark-sun> :)))
<kasra_> bara ye pakat bahman kochik migiram age doros shod
<fvahid> :D
<dark-sun> fvahid: bahman khob nist, sabr kon azash winston migirm ;)
<fvahid> akhar man nafahmidam file hat toye resycle hast ya na
<lachfome> dark-sun: fvahid : شب خوش - من برم بخوابم با اجازه
<fvahid> lachfome: man nafahmidam chi neveshti
 * lachfome شب همگی خوش :-)
<dark-sun> lachfome: گود نایت مای دارلینگ
<lachfome> fvahid: migam shab khosh azizam :P
<fvahid> lachfome: shabet khosh
<fvahid> dark-sun: atish dari?
<dark-sun> fvahid: bia...
 * dark-sun be fvahid atish mide...
<fvahid> ooo oo ~~  ~~~~~~~ ~~~
<dark-sun> fvahid: jolo man nakesh to tarkam!
 * dark-sun ostokhonash dard mikone...
<Rezaei> سلام دوستان!
<fvahid> Rezaei: faaarsi nanevisid
<dark-sun> Rezaei: شلاااام. مشتی
<Rezaei> عزیز درک سان
<dark-sun> fvahid: chi karesh dari? bezar benvishe!
<dark-sun> Rezaei: نفسم!
<fvahid> Rezaei: khob farsi benevisid
<Rezaei> fvahid:  na khabar?!
<fvahid> Rezaei: saglig
<fvahid> Rezaei: keyfin?
<Rezaei> dark-sun: address un pdf e vase patition on linux ro ye bar dge lotf mikoni?
<Rezaei> fvahid: ha?!
<dark-sun> Rezaei: ba kamale meyl.. please w8...
<dark-sun> Rezaei: http://khuzestanlug.ir/forum/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=221
<Rezaei> dark-sun: kojaei bebini ma hanuz tu kafe ye zendstudio tu ubuntu mundim!
<Rezaei> dark-sun: ay damet!
<dark-sun> ;)
<Rezaei> rofagha va dustan: anyone who uses netbeans?
<dark-sun> Rezaei: ask about it ;)
<Rezaei> come to #netbeans ! fvahid dava mikone!!
<fvahid> Rezaei: na haji man kari nadaram
<Rezaei> fvahid: ma raftim unja. shomam bia nazem bash unja!!
<fvahid> man ratam kolan, shab bekheir
<dark-sun> یعنی ناراحت شد؟
<Rezaei> کی
<Rezaei> وحید؟
<Rezaei> نه بابا
<Rezaei> چوب کبریتی که لای پلکاش گذاشته بود ترکید!
<dark-sun> :D
<Rezaei> من میام اینجا می بینم درک سان تو آسمونه ابونتو آی آر(!) بالا اومده روحیم وا میشه
<Rezaei> بقیه ملت بخار ندارن اینجا!
<dark-sun> Rezaei: چاکریم
<Rezaei> خاش میشه
<Rezaei> درک سان چجوری گوگلینگ میشی؟!
<dark-sun> Rezaei: jpanel width :)
<dark-sun> work around dare engar :http://www.coderanch.com/t/338965/GUI/java/JPanel-width
<Rezaei> نه منظورم اینه که چجوری استیتوست رو به آی آر سی حالی میکنی؟
<Rezaei> که میگه:
<Rezaei> dark-sun	is googling...
<dark-sun>  /me
<dark-sun>  /me is googling
 * Rezaei is googling
<Rezaei> دروغه!
 * Rezaei is lying!
<dark-sun> :))
 * Rezaei is thanking dark-sun !
<dark-sun> yw
<Rezaei> dark-sun: حالا چجوری این کدو به ملت نشون میدی؟ با دوتا اسلش؟
<dark-sun> نه. کاراکتر اول رو فاصله می‌زنم
<dark-sun> ;)
 * Rezaei is testing...
<Rezaei>  /me is testing...
<Rezaei> dark-sun: nice!
<dark-sun> nice job ;)
 * the-light ye negahi Aghel andar safi be dark-sun mindaze
<Rezaei> the-light: chera?
 * dark-sun be the-light labkhand mizande :)
<Rezaei> dark-sun: the-light : chera unvaght?!
<dark-sun> Rezaei: والله منم نمی‌دونم! لبخند بزن
<dark-sun> بخند تا دنیا به رویت بخندد!
<dark-sun> :D
<Rezaei> dark-sun: unvaght the-light midune ke tamae vojudesh ro az sun dare? unam iz noe dark-esh?
<Rezaei> !
<the-light> Rezaei: not for u dude
 * the-light akhe chi bege vaghti nemidunan ta noor nabashe khorshid nist!
 * Rezaei is googling for "dude" meaning!
<dark-sun> این قضیه من رو یاد اون معما می‌اندازه که مرغ اول بوده یا تخم مرغ!
<dark-sun> :D
<Rezaei> این فرهنگه، بی فرهنگی ما رو دید دپرس شد!
<dark-sun> خروج فرهنگ رو از کانال تسلیت می‌گم!
<Rezaei> ):
<Rezaei> یه چی اینجا خنده داره اونم...
<dark-sun> اونم.. سیگاره!
<dark-sun> :D
<Rezaei> فرقش با #ubuntu هستش!
<dark-sun> Rezaei: هووم. آره اونجا فارسی نمی‌نویسن. فونتش رو بلد نیستن نصب کنن
<dark-sun> :D
<Rezaei> نه
<Rezaei> میدونی
<Rezaei> کارکترای فارسی نیس دابل سایزه
<Rezaei> کامپیوتراشون سنگین میشن
<dark-sun> کامپیوتر ندارن که ! با چرتکه آنلاین می‌شن بدبختا!
<dark-sun> :D
<Rezaei> قابلیت حمل رو از دس میدن
<Rezaei> چرتکه اصلشه و قابلیت حمل!
<dark-sun> تایید می‌شه
<dark-sun> ;)
<Rezaei> یه چی خنده دار دیگه
<Rezaei> خیلی کتابای لاتین که قراره تو نمایشگاه تهران دو سه روز دیگه خدا تومن بفروشن...
<Rezaei> تا روزبه دوباره نرفته! بگم
<Rezaei> اون کتابا رو تو گوگل مفت و مجانی میدن
<dark-sun> من قطع شده بیدم
<sweb> salam kasi hast ?
<kasra> Sobhe dostane bidar bekheir
<sweb> kasra, sobhe shomam bekheir
<kasra> az aval ro laptopam windowse vista nasb bod, man 7 ro roye vista nasb kardam va system dual boot shod
<kasra> bad ubuntu ro tu 7 nasb kardam
<kasra> 3 ta boot option dashtam
<kasra> hala mikham kari konam ke vista ke os avali bode, kamelan hazf beshe
<kasra> vali vaghti delete beshe, system dige boot nemishe
<sweb> khob b00t mire ru primary
<sweb> mituni ba ye narmaf zar mesle gparted ya partition magic badazinke partition vistato pak kardi ye partition primary digaro be onvan 'boot' flag koni
#ubuntu-ir 2011-05-01
<kasra> salam
<KaVeH> site linuxshop taeed shodast?
<everplays> KaVeH, taeed-e koja?
<KaVeH> ani baraye kharid mishe etminan kard behesh?
<KaVeH> *yani
<everplays> bale, ham linuxshop ham sito
<KaVeH> tnx
<Shahrooz68> من یک راهنمایی در مورد اوبونتو ۱۱٫۰۴ می‌خوام. کسی هست؟
<Shahrooz68> خب ظاهراْ نیست!!!!
<samir> salam
<samir> كسي هست جوابمون رو بده
<samir> hi
<b3hnam> lxsameer: nakhand
<lxsameer> b3hnam: beband daheneto ashgal
<AliTarihi> b3hnam: lxsameer اینجا کاناله دقت بشه خوبه :)
<lxsameer> farghi nemikone
<narcislinux> lxsameer:  chera ! fargh dare ! inja op dare !
<lxsameer> narcislinux: foghesh kick akharesham ban e
<narcislinux> lxsameer:  albate akharesh hame mimiran
<lxsameer> narcislinux: :D
<b3hnam> AliTarihi: narcislinux : ok sry & bye
<AliTarihi>  /msg واسه صحبتهای خصوصی هست :)
<AliTarihi> یا حداقل چیزایی که توی کانال لزوما نباید گفت ;)
<lxsameer> AliTarihi: narcislinux khosh bashin bye
<AliTarihi> narcislinux: -.-
<narcislinux> AliTarihi: :D
<dellman> پس از نصب 11.04 بر روی لپ تاپ inspiron 1300 کارت وایرلس کار نمیکند
<dellman> اگر کسی میدونه درایور از کجا بگیرم لطفا بگه
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<somaye1> bache ha age bekhaid dar morede linux ye seminar bedid che mozu ei ro entekhab mikonid
<somaye1> fvahid: dar morede linux mikham ye seminar bedam benazare to raje be kodum ghesmatesh va chish seminar bedam
<fvahid> somaye1: dashtam code mizadam havasam nabood
<somaye1> fvahid: ok
<somaye2> hi evry body
<sweb> kasi hast ?
<hrezaei> سلام رفقا! کسی اینجا با ریموت دسکتاپ کار کرده؟
<hrezaei> sweb عزیز
<hrezaei> سلام
<hrezaei> ریموت دسک تاپ کارکردی؟
<Omid> salaam
#ubuntu-ir 2012-04-23
<fzerorubigd> everplays: salam aslan havasam nabod oon taraf chanele iin kharejiast :DDDDD
<everplays> fzerorubigd, salaam dude :) lol
<fzerorubigd> everplays: /msg?
<everplays> fzerorubigd, sure
<mahdy> hi mahdy
<mahdy> hi maour
<maour> mahdy: salam
<mahdy> maour: خوبی خوشی ؟
<maour> mahdy: ممنون
<maour> mahdy: kho chera mahdi oonvaght
<maour> mahdy: hey migam in kie
<maour> beza hamoon familet
<mahdy> maour: :)
<maour> mahdy: bebin everplays ham narahat shod
<maour> raft
<mahdy> maour: :))
<maour> mahdy: تو خوبی عزیزم ؟
<maour> اومد
<mahdy> maour: rast migi beygi ashna tare
<mahdy> maour: nokaretam
<beygi> maour: دلمون تنگ شده برات حاجی
<maour> beygi: قربونت
<maour> beygi: خب بیا ببینیمت
<maour> beygi: تا کی من باید کل ایران رو سر بزنم آخه
<beygi> maour: تو بیا من کس و کاری ندارم اونجا آخه
<maour> beygi: حالا اینجا تو روم نمیشه جوابت رو بدم
<maour> beygi: ولی شما بیا در هر حال
<maour> beygi: اصفهان من دوست دارم آذر ماه بیام، خیلی خوبه
<beygi> maour: آخرای اردیبهشت خیلی خدا میشه
<maour> گرم میشه همه جا به نظرم
<maour> جشن تو دست و بال ندارین ؟
<beygi> maour: والا یه جشن هست ۲ تیر عروسیمه جشن نرم افزار آزادی نداریم
<maour> beygi: خوبه همون
<maour> beygi: آدرس تالار رو لطفا msg کن
<maour> beygi: ببین من عادت کردم سخنرانی کنم خلاصه آمادگی داشته باشین
<beygi> :))
<beygi> maour: از کیوت نگو فقط
<maour> beygi: =))
 * dingdangdong redings narcislinux . . 
<narcislinux> dingdangdong: ?
<dingdangdong> narcislinux: msg?
<narcislinux> dingdangdong: yes
<narcislinux> dingdangdong: fekr konam bayad ghanonam ra kolan avaz konam :))
<dingdangdong> narcislinux: why? :-/
<narcislinux> dingdangdong: hichi!dobare baresish kardam ye tikehayish ke elat dashtam barash be tanaghoz resid
<dingdangdong> narcislinux: nemidunam, rahat bash behar hal. man ye jure dg mididam ghaziaro.
<narcislinux> dingdangdong: lol daghighan bara hamin
<narcislinux> :))
<narcislinux> tanaghoze hamin bod
<dingdangdong> narcislinux: hoom? :P
<narcislinux> dingdangdong: lol hichi didam ghanone ke gozzashtam hofre amniyati dare !
<narcislinux> lol
<dingdangdong> narcislinux: lol. xob xoda xeyram bede =)) beriz be hesabam ;)
<narcislinux> lol
 * dingdangdong is not an opensource debugger! he works for money!
<dingdangdong> :P
<eiman> سلام
<pouria> salam doostan man mikhastam bedoonam chetori mitoonam ba 'terminal' tooye ye shabake be internet connect sham
<pouria> kesi javab nemide? :(
<pouria> ALLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO?
<Sefid_Par> Salam. Shoma ham nemitoonid database apt-get ro update konid?
<dingdangdong> Sefid_Par: why not?
<Sefid_Par> digdangdong: ??
<Sefid_Par> Rastesh security.archive error mide!
<dingdangdong> erroresh chie?
<Sefid_Par> ye lahze!
<Sefid_Par> Err http://nl.security.ubuntu.com oneiric-security Release.gpg                  Something wicked happened resolving 'nl.security.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<dingdangdong> Sefid_Par: ping us.archive.ubuntu.com bezan
<alabd> Sefid_Par: http://lmgtfy.com/?q= Err http://nl.security.ubuntu.com oneiric-security Release.gpg                  Something wicked happened resolving 'nl.security.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<Rosha_> Sefid_Par: mirroreto avaz kon
<Rosha_> Sefid_Par:  mige : No address associated with hostname
<Sefid_Par> Rosha_: avaz kardam!
<Sefid_Par> ghablan universe bood!
<Sefid_Par> kardamesh japan, alan ham nl e'
<Rosha_> Sefid_Par: man ubuntu nadaram
<Sefid_Par> dingdangdong: Hanooz javab nadade!
<Rosha_> Sefid_Par: nemidoonam daghighan chie
<Sefid_Par> Rosha_:shoma ba Security moshkel nadarid?
<dingdangdong> age ping nemikone dns resolveret moshkel dare
<Sefid_Par> Rasha_:database Security
<Sefid_Par> dingdangdong: Bayad nasb konam ?
<Sefid_Par> dingdangdong: Ta hodoode ye hafte pish kar mikard!
<dingdangdong> avaz kardi mirroro?
<Sefid_Par> dingdangdong: goftam ke. ghablan avaz kardam! aval khode archive bood, ba'd kardamesh jp, alan ham nl!
<Sefid_Par> us ham javab nadad!
<Sefid_Par> baraye shoma kar mikone?
<dingdangdong> ir chi?
<Sefid_Par> nope
<dingdangdong> khob?
<Sefid_Par> Kar nemikone. alan ping kardam. javab nemiad!
<dingdangdong> mirrore ir ro emtehan kardi?
<Sefid_Par> !!!!
<Sefid_Par> baad aamado bouye anbar avard: error jadid shod :_(
<Sefid_Par> Man ye search bezanam
<Sefid_Par> ~$ sudo apt-get update
<Sefid_Par> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Sefid_Par> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<dingdangdong> ye file e lock hast bayad pakesh koni
<Sefid_Par> yani bazesh konam?
<Sefid_Par> Fekr konam hack shodam :_|
<mehran> salam
<Sefid_Par> mehran: Salam.
<dingdangdong> Sefid_Par:  sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Sefid_Par> file ro pak konam???
<dingdangdong> Sefid_Par: yup
<Sefid_Par> do you like to hack me dingdangdong???
<Sefid_Par> 8)
<dingdangdong>  /)
<dingdangdong> Sefid_Par: boro to forum soalato search kon
<dingdangdong> ya google kon
<Sefid_Par> Ok, ok :D
<Sefid_Par> Hanooz error mide!
<Sefid_Par> dingdangdong: Fekr konam bayad restart konam!
<dingdangdong> hamun lock ro mige?
<Sefid_Par> are
<Sefid_Par> dingdangdong: Felan in yeki dorost shod.
<Sefid_Par> In ro zadam: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<Sefid_Par> Hoooora
<Sefid_Par> Dorost shod :)
<Sefid_Par> :| bazam security error dad! :|
<dingdangdong> Sefid_Par: mirroro avaz kon
<Sefid_Par> ok
<Sefid_Par> dingdangdong: Currectus.
<dingdangdong> :D
<Sefid_Par> merc dingdangdong
<Sefid_Par> :)
<dingdangdong> kh ;)
<Man> Bache ha aliva ky miyad?
<Sefid_Par> mibooooosamet az door:)
<Man> Sefid_Par salam
<Sefid_Par> Man: Salam
 * Man //////Salam\\\\\\
<Man> Sefid_Par khobi
<Sefid_Par> nemidoonam key miad!
<Man> Sefid_Par: asl midi
<Sefid_Par> Man: merc. khobam.
<Sefid_Par> Man: :))))
<Man> Asl?
<Man> E
<Sefid_Par> Asle Asl. Original :D
<Man> Sefid_Par asl yani khodeto moarefi kon:-D
<Sefid_Par> m, Tafresh.
<Sefid_Par> albate felan
<Sefid_Par> Tafresh university
<Man> Sen jens esm?
<Sefid_Par> :D
<Sefid_Par> Sefid_Par
<Sefid_Par> :DD
<Man> Khande dare
<Sefid_Par> why?
<Sefid_Par> You asl ;)
<Man> Sefid_Par mikhay ye server top behet yad bedam
<Man> 20 khalkhal
<Sefid_Par> yup
<Sefid_Par> dingdangdong: Dare update mishe :)
<Man> Irc.wbchat.net va chanel #patoq biyaSefid_Par
<dingdangdong> Sefid_Par: shirini bede = ))
<Man> Salam
<Sefid_Par> dingdangdong: Chejoori?
<Sefid_Par> Man: ok
<dingdangdong> Sefid_Par: chi chejuri? :D shirini?
<Man> Manam mikham
<Sefid_Par> Man:Server refused.
<Sefid_Par> Akhe az rahe door chejoori shirini bedam ?
<Sefid_Par> ;)
<Man> Sefid_Par: chi?
<Sefid_Par> Man:[Connection refused]
<Man> Sefid_Par yani chi?
<Sefid_Par> dingdangdong: Chejoori shirini bedam?
<Sefid_Par> Man: alan error dad!
<dingdangdong> Sefid_Par: ye karish bokon dg ;)
<Man> [Sefid_Par VERSION reply]:IRSSI V0.8.15
<Sefid_Par> Man: Khodet chi dari?
<Man> Sefid_Par bezan server irc.wbchat.net bad biya chanel #patoq
<Sefid_Par> digdangdong: shama koja hastid?
<Sefid_Par> 8)
<Man> Sefid_Par: man ba mobail omadam
<Sefid_Par> bebakhshid, man bayad beram sare kelas
<Man> Che kelasi?
<Sefid_Par> Man, yani khodam :), ta 9:00 bar migardam
<Sefid_Par> :) Control khati
<Man> Sefid_Par pa 9 injam bye
<Sefid_Par> felan bye
<Man> Bye
<Sefid_Par> Man: ok
<Sefid_Par> Bye
<Man> Sefid_Par: salam:-)
<Man> :-)
<Sefid_Par> Man: Salam
#ubuntu-ir 2012-04-24
<Man> Wb
<mr> salam, man dar morede ettesal be server e dakheili soal daram,kasi mitune rahnamaei kone?
<everplays> mr, khosh be halet, mitooni soal-et ro vase khodet negah dari, ghab koni bezani be divar, ya age javab mikhay be jaye inke begi soal daram, mostaghim soalet ro beporsi
<maleknet> everplays, be del nagir dude
<everplays> maleknet, :)
<maleknet> everplays: agha in Zend framework cheghadr .......... e
<maleknet> everplays: hale mano beham mizane
<everplays> maleknet, framework nist ke dude rasman ye series component neveshtan ke ba tof chasboondan be ham esmesho gozashtan fw
<everplays> age zend framework-e hatman zeta ham framework-e
<maleknet> everplays: daghighan ye mosht ... ham azash estefade mikonan va eda mikonan ke khodast
<maleknet> framework nadidan bande khoda ha
<everplays> maleknet, hehe :) khodayish rast migi. ama alaan vahid sohrabloo bood protest mikard
<maleknet> nemishnasam
<maleknet> everplays: kesi ro mishnasi ke in kofti ro balad bashe
<maleknet> everplays: ye kari mikham anjam bedam az sobh alaf am nemidonam che karesh konam
<everplays> maleknet, are vali online nist
<maleknet> everplays: eybaba
<amir__> salam be hamye
<amir__> ye soal daram?
<Guest18554> chetor mishe to ghesmate wiki hamkari kard?
<btral> salam
<btral> komakkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<btral> man az in link komak gereftam
<btral> http://datatables.net/release-datatables/extras/TableTools/collection.html
<btral> vaghti ke font e data ham farsi mishe
<btral> age save konam be pdf ??? neshon mide
<esak> az dostan kasi to notepad++ code mizane ??
<esak> kasi inja ba notepad++ kar karde ?
<esak> ki inja php kar karde ?
<the-light> !ask esak
<esak> man notepad++ daram mikham to un code php benevisam. ama mikham ya rahnemaye  error dashte basham. chikar bayad kard ?
<the-light> notepad++ male platform e win e inja channel e linux ie
<esak> hala shoma bebakhsh the-light. plz help
<the-light> az eclipe o aptana mituni estefade koni ba add-on pdt
<esak> add-on pdt chea ? the-light
<the-light> mage debuger nemikhay bara php?
<esak> are daghighan.ama en debuger ha chetori kar mikone. aya joda nasb mishe?
<esak> the-light
<the-light> esak: mamoolan IDE haye maroof o mahbub daran, bara zaban c/c++ joda dare. php ro nemidunam
<nixoeen> esak: man omooman too gedit hame chiz ro minevisam
<esak> nixoeen khob bayad chi beporsam debuger ya syntax cheacker ?
<nixoeen> esak: ye IDE baraye PHP
<esak> na, ya chizi ke hata error ha ro bege kojas
<esak> nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak: khob IDE in kar ro ham mikone dige
<nixoeen> esak: Eclipse ehtemalan yeki az chizayi e ke aksariat estefade mikonan
<esak> gedit chetor ?
<esak> nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak: gedit faghat editor e ke syntax highlighting ham dare
<esak> mesle notepad++ ke man estefade kardam. nixoeen gedit ba jedit fargh dare ?
<nixoeen> esak: are
<esak> che farghi nixoeen ?
<nixoeen> esak: nemidunam
<esak> khob nixoeen to chetori to ya editor mamoli mesle gedit eshkalato payda mikone
<nixoeen> esak: 1) Say mikonam moshkel nadashte bashe vaghti code ro minevisam
<nixoeen> esak: 2) Ba PHP ejrash mikonam bebinam che errori mide
<nixoeen> esak: 3) Age error nemide, code ro dobare mikhunam, jahaye mokhtalef khorooji haye mokhtalef ro mizaram va ghesmat be ghesmat pish miram ta bebinam moshkel kojast
<esak> intoori namishe nixoeen bayad ya editor khob payda kard ke ke error ha ro kamel bege kojas
<esak> nixoeen http://free-php-editor.com/top_php_editors.php
<nixoeen> esak: shodanesh ke mishe, man saalhast haminjoori daram kar mikonam, va aksaran ham sari tar az kasayi ke az IDE estefade mikonan
<nixoeen> esak: vali khob goftam, IDE hayi mesle Eclipse hast
<esak> Eclips faghat ya ide hast ke az chanta zabon poshtebani mikone ya eclips php o c++ o... jodas nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak: Eclipse aslesh baraye Java neveshte shode
<nixoeen> esak: badan behesh plugin haye mokhtalef ezafe kardan baraye support e zaboonaye dige
<nixoeen> esak: Inam bara PHPshe: http://www.eclipse.org/pdt/downloads/
<esak> h
<soroush> درود
<esak> nixoeen gij shodam. man inja bayd chi ro download konam
<nixoeen> esak: system amelet chie?
<esak> 64bit
<esak> win
<nixoeen> esak: Linux?
<esak> :D
<soroush> من از اوبوتوی ۱۱.۱۰ استفاده می‌کنم. چگونه می‌توانم به منوی برنامه ها دسترسی داشته باشم
<soroush> مدتی است که منوی اصلی برنامه را برایم درست نمایش نمی دهد
<nixoeen> esak: http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/download.php?file=/technology/epp/downloads/release/helios/R/eclipse-php-helios-win32.zip
<nixoeen> soroush: yani chi dorost namayesh nemide?
<soroush> nixoeen: alan tu firefox hastam va harkar mikonam menu ye firefox ro neshun nemide . be javascript console niaz daram
<esak> nixoeen in win32 hast moshkli pish namiad. man 64bit hast
<nixoeen> soroush: khob mouse ro bebar balaye balaye safhe, joloye esme barname
<nixoeen> soroush: bad menu haro hamunja barat miare
<nixoeen> esak: moshkeli pish nemiad
<soroush> nixoeen: javab nemide. un ghadr xeng nistam ;)
<esak> ok badesh nixoeen to en link http://www.eclipse.org/pdt/downloads/  pdt va xdebug chi hastan ?
<nixoeen> soroush: teamviewer dari?
<soroush> nixoeen: na! ye nafar alan behem pishnehad kard az tuye ye usere dige biazmayam. bezar ino emtehan konam
<nixoeen> esak: debugger hastan
<esak> yani farghi ham ba debuger pishfarze php daran ? nixoeen ?
<nixoeen> esak: debuggere pishfarz vojood nadare
<nixoeen> esak: bayad yeki az un 2 ta ro begiri ;)
<esak> khodet gofti man az debuger php estefade mikonam nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak: PHP debugger nist ke, khodeshe
<nixoeen> esak: PHP ye Interpreter e
<nixoeen> esak: dar natije moshkelat ham mogheye ejra behet mige
<nixoeen> esak: man az hamun khorooji estefade mikonam ;)
<nixoeen> esak: inyeki ro begiri behtar az linke avvale: http://www.zend.com/en/download/468
<esak> yani man ke omadam php o apachi o musql nasb kardam. debuger nasb nashode?? zend crossplat nist nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak: Debuggeri be un mana ke fekr mikoni vojood nadare
<nixoeen> esak: va na, nasb nashode, chon to ye server ro baraye ejraye PHP shabih sazi kardi, na yek mohite tose'e ro
<esak> ok. khob hala pas bayad az en 2 ta debuger ham yakishono  nasb konam doroste nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak: zend ro nasb koni behtare ;)
<soroush> nixoeen: in enzotib pishnehade xubi dad. tuye usere dige in moshkel vojud nadare
<soroush> entemalan file haye configurationam asib dide
<nixoeen> soroush: are, ehtemalan hamune. Manam daghighan kari ke mikhastam anjam bedam in bud ke file haye tanzimat ro barat paak konam ;)
<esak> nixoeen zend ba eclips rabt dare. zend ke editor joda bodesh .zendeclips  esmeshe !
<soroush> nixoeen: are! manam alan mixam hamcenin kari bokonam! behtar az ine ke ye usere dige besazam. file haro ye robot behem dad ina hastan: .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private
<nixoeen> esak: Zend esme sherkati e ke PHP ro dorost karde
<soroush> nixoeen: be har hal mamnun nixoeen
<nixoeen> soroush: khahesh
<esak> ok.ama zend cross-plat hast ?? mikham badesh to ubuntu nasb konam ?
<nixoeen> esak: are
<esak> nixoeen
<esak> nixoeen to en list ke nist  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_PHP_editors
<nixoeen> esak: chi nist?
<esak> zend dge nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak: ham Eclipse unja hast, ham Zend Studio
<nixoeen> esak: man bayad beram, felan ;)
<esak> ok ama to list croos nist. badesh nixoeen zend ro ke nasb kardam debuger joda mikhad nasb kard ??
<soroush> nixoeen: kasiro mishnasi arios ro azmude bashe?
<nixoeen> esak: croos?! Na, khodesh hame chizo dare
<nixoeen> soroush: na
<soroush> mixam bedunam be baceha pishnehadesh konam ya na!
<soroush> be yeki az baceha mint ro pishnehad kardam ye hafte bahash kar kard. badesh jomleye ghesari behem goft
<nixoeen> soroush: Be andazeye kafi Tozi haye asli vojood dare be nazare man, hamuna ro behtare adam pishnahad kone
<soroush> rafte bud linos trovalds ro search karde bud tu internet.... aksasho dide bud
<soroush> behem goft: "In trovalds ham vaghtesho talaf karde hade aghal miraft bashgah un shekamesho ab mikard"
<soroush> xodayish avalin nafari bud ke hamcin cizi behem migoft :D az commentesh xosham umad
<soroush> xob man in file haye conf ro avaz move kardam. alan vaghte ye restarte.
<soroush> be omide didar. bedrud nixoeen
<nixoeen> soroush: dokhtar bude ? :))
<nixoeen> soroush: niazi be restart e kamel nist, kafie lightdm ro restart koni ;)
<soroush> nixoeen: na! vali  pezeski bud ahle badansazi. Axe man xodamam shekam daram :D be manam tike andaxt.
<nixoeen> soroush: in shayad bara bazia mohem bashe, vali bara bazia aslan ahamiati nadare!
<nixoeen> soroush: omooman dokhtara be in chiza ahamiat midan
<soroush> nixoeen: in lightdm ke gofti ce farghi ba xserver dare man ye sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm restart zadam rafto dige barnagasht va karam be
<soroush> sudo init 6 oftad
<nixoeen> soroush: lightdm ye desktop managere, mesle gdm ya kdm
<soroush> sudo pkill X behtar javab midad hade aghal dobare X xodesh ejra mishod
<nixoeen> soroush: ghaedatan lightdm ham bayad dobare ejra beshe!
<nixoeen> soroush: bad az init.d nabayad estefade koni too Ubuntu
<nixoeen> soroush: Ubuntu ba upstart e, bayad mineveshti: sudo restart lightdm
<soroush> nixoeen: pas az ci bayad estefade kard
<soroush> ah!
<soroush> ajab cizayi badia, xafan!
<esak1> nixoeen hasti ?
<nixoeen> esak1: are
<esak1> beben zend studio free nistesh
<nixoeen> esak1: ki goft Zend Studio ro begiri?!
<esak1> khodet gofti dge
<esak1> nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak1: man goftam Zend Server Community Edition ro begiri ke too linki ke behet dadam bud :)
<esak1> :'(  khob free hastesh uni ke dadi linkesho,  chera esmesh zend eclips hast ? mikham ham  noskhe win dashte bashe ham linux  nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak1: dare!
<esak1> nixoeen eno beben  http://www.zend.com/en/community/pdt    man ke gij shodam . Zend server community editor hast. Eclips pdt editor hast chi dare mishe ???
<nixoeen> esak1: avval ino migiri: http://downloads.zend.com/pdt/all-in-one/helios/SR-1/eclipse-php-helios-SR1-win32-x86_64.zip
<nixoeen> esak1: bad ino migiri
<nixoeen> esak1: http://downloads.zend.com/pdt/debugger/org.zend.php.debug_feature-I20081217.zip
<nixoeen> esak1: oops, na, 2vvomi ro nemikhay
<esak1> chi shod hala nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak1: bia, unaro aslan nemikhay, faghat hamin yedune kafie: http://www.zend.com/en/download/468
<nixoeen> esak1: bad ham ino begir: http://www.zend.com/en/download/516
<nixoeen> esak1: hamin 2 ta linke akhari ke dadam
<esak1> nixoeen linke 2omi ke byad login shod va page login omade. badesham  to en link gofte bade nasb  Eclips pdt, Zend Server community ro nasb konid. en zend server chi hast. framework hast ??
<esak1> http://www.zend.com/en/community/pdt
<nixoeen> esak1: zend server hamun asle PHP e
<esak1> yani chi asle php e :-D nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak1: begir nasb kon karit nabashe :D
<esak1> nixoeen zend server dar vaghe ya chizi hast ke vaghti nasb mishe php o apachi o mysql ro ya ja nasb mikone doroste ?
<nixoeen> esak1: na, zend server na apache nasb mikone na mysql, faghat php e
<esak1> ama man php 5.4 ro nasbkardam nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak1: khob?
<esak1> khob yani bazam lazeme zend ro nasb konam
<nixoeen> esak1: are
<esak1> nixoeen midonam khayli daram soal mikonam va asabet be hamrikhte. ama chera? en zend server chi hast khob bayad bedonam
<nixoeen> esak1: Zend Server Community Edition is a fast and reliable PHP application stack.
<esak1> mamnoon nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak1: khahesh
#ubuntu-ir 2012-04-25
<sarf> salam
<sarf> kasi hast?
<sarf> nistin?
<sarf> yeki nist bege in dore hami vase noskhe jadide ubuntu mizarin ya naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa?
<arash> salam mitoonid komakam konid ?
<arash> mikham .rpm ro be .deb convert konam vali error mideh:
<arash> Package build failed; could not run generated debian/rules file.
<arash> che kar konam?
<princef> salam, man touye arch linux3.3.3-?? nasb kardam bad az reset chizi boot nemishe
<princef> kasi midune moshkel chie?
<princef> erroresh ham dar morede boot nashodane /dev/sda3 hast
<Dark> salam
<Guest83609> bache ha
<Guest83609> kasi inja hast ke be man komak kone?!!
<Guest83609> hey guys
<Guest83609> is there any 1 that can help me plz?!
<mana> سلام
<Guest94448> دوستان میخواستیم طریقه به روز کردن اوبونتو با zsync رو بدونم؟
<Guest94448> jaryane in zsync nemidunid chie?
<Guest94448> aslan kasi sedaye mano mishnave
<Guest94448> khaheshan rahnamaei konid
#ubuntu-ir 2012-04-26
<Dani3l> hi
<Dani3l> anybody there?
<avaom> kasi zaman (saat) dagig enteshar ubuntu 12.04 final ro midone ? man hey ubuntu.com ro check mikonam vali khabari nis :|
<narcislinux1> !12.04
<lubotu3> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<esak> salam emrooz 26 april hast ama chera noskhe 12.04 ubuntu nistesh ??
<esak> ubuntu alternate chi hast ?
<esak> ubuntu final beta che farghi ba ubuntu mikone ??
<esak> na3r u bara php to chi editri  code mizani
<na3r> esak, eclipse
<esak> ok.manam taze nasb kardam. eclips pdt dge na ?
<esak> na3r
<na3r> bale
<esak> na3r bara neveshtan code php bayad chikar kard aval. file---->new---->php project zad
<na3r> esak, are
<esak> khob unvaght mige esme bara poshe bde. ya poshe misaze ke tosh ya seri chiza hast. ,mesle javascript resource , php include path,.... na3r
<na3r> esak, alan moshkelet chiye?
<esak> moshkli nis ama en baghi file ha ro ke to poshe sakhte chi hast? na3r
<na3r> esak, hichi. ona  file nistan. kari bahashon nadashte bash
<esak> ok. badesh vaghti mikham run konam . ro dokme run ke miram 2 ta chiz dare. run php script va run php webs page na3r
<na3r> esak, man injori kar nemikonam. web server nasb kardi
<na3r> ?
<esak> apachi manzorete na3r
<esak> apache
<na3r> distrot chiye?
<esak> na3r chi ?? distrot ?
<na3r> linuxet chiye? to pushe www ya http ya harjayi ke filehaye php ro mizari bara ejra
<na3r> project ro to directory besaz
<na3r> bad khasti test koni to browsetret bezan localhost/projectName
<esak> are khob ya directori be esme website sakhtam unja code haye php ro save mikonam na3r.are intori ke migi mishe .ama man to khode eclips ro goftam
<na3r> esak, nemidonam
<esak> ok mer30 na3r. ishalla bara php codee zadan to eclips komakemoon mikone dge na ;-)
<na3r> chize khasi nadare ke
<esak> kolan php ro migam na3r
<na3r> esak, boro inja ozv sho
<na3r> http://forum.iranphp.org/
<Roj> این اوبونتو دوازده و چهار کی میاد؟
<esak> roj emrooz omade ama stable nist hanooz
<Roj> یعنی کی ما می تونیم دانلود کنیم به درد میخوره
<esak> vaghti bre to list download ha mesle baghi  noskhe ha
<Roj> من یه سوال فنی دارم من از سوزه استفاده می کنم
<Roj> بعد اوبونتو هم این امکان رو داره
<Roj> که تو سایتش بسته رو سرچ کنی بعد دانلود کنی
<Roj> بعد رو هر چنتا سیستم که خواستی نصب کنی
<Roj> ؟
<esak> are man packge haye ubuntu ro ham offline nasb kardam. ama enke rochanta system namidonam
<Roj> کجا می تونم پکیج هاش رو سرچ کنم و دانلود کنم الان تو سایتشم چیزی چیدا نکردم
<esak> faghat site khodesh nist. mitoni az khayli az site haye narmafzar begiri
<Roj> نسخه دی وی دی چی نداره ؟
<Roj> کسی سایتی چیزی نمی سازه ؟
<Roj> که بیشتر نرم افزار ها همراهش باشه ؟
<esak> chera noskhe dvd khayli az package hash bahashe roj
<Roj> اوبونتو نسخه دیدی وی دی نداره که
<Roj> الان برای 10.4 و یازده رو سایتش نیست چیزی
<esak> are doroste. shayad jahaye dige bashe. az bache haye dge komak begir
<Roj> بچه های دیگه کسی نسخه دی وی دی اوبنتو سراغ داره
<avaom> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php?action=register ماهِ مهر چندمین ماه سال است؟ in harchi javab midam mige eshtebah hast :|
<saeed> for scanner driver problem need help
<saeed> سلام علیکم من کمک می خوام برای درایور اسکنر
<Knight-Rak> SALAM khob dostan tabrik migam 12.04 LTS
<mahdy|lala> آقایون مبارکا باشه
<Knight-Rak> مبارک باشه
<Knight-Rak> hala jashni partyei chizi nadare ??? :D
<mahdy|lala> Knight-Rak: ma ke nadarim
<Knight-Rak> mahdy|lala , hala khode manam shayad natunam biyam agar bache haye UBUNTU.ir bekhan jashni begiran maloom nist
<Knight-Rak> rasti dostan in ke CD 698 mb hastesh mage gharar nabood beshe 750mB ??
<fvahid> ubuntu.com bala nemiyad error mide
<Knight-Rak> are site az bas Trafice bala dare Ofline mishe
<fvahid> vah bebin ubuntu.com chi miyare vasat
<fvahid> The site is currently not available due to technical problems. Please try again later. Thank you for your understanding.
<Knight-Rak> linke Download mikhay ya Torrent  manam be pishnahad Daniyal az Torrent daram estefade mikonam
<fvahid> Knight-Rak: man ubuntu estefade nemikonam
<nixoeen> Gozashtam kolle Repository download she, felan 3% :)
<Knight-Rak> salam , dostan chera 64 biti ro khode UBUNTU bara Download Pishnahad nmide ?
<ahmad> سلام از کجا بفهمم سیستمم ۳۲ بیتی هست یا ۶۴ بیتی؟
<ahmad> strnx ؟
<electron_> salam
<electron_> ubuntu 12.04 ham ke montasher shod ...
<nixoeen> Knight-Rak: bekhatere inke shayad systemetun 64 bit nabashe
<nixoeen> Knight-Rak: va inke 32 bit ba hameye computer ha kar mikone
<ahmad> salam az koja motevajah beshavam sistem man 32 biti ya 64 biti ast?
<nixoeen> ahmad: CPU e computeret chie?
<ahmad> to terminal chi bezanam?
<fvahid> uname -a
<ahmad> neveshte:Linux zsamotallebie-P41-ES3G 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:56:25 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ahmad> chishod?
<ahmad> nixoeen ?
<nixoeen> ahmad: in 64 bite
<nixoeen> ahmad: x86_64 yani 64bit ;)
<ahmad> az koja fahmidid?
<nixoeen> ahmad: vaghti ba ye shakhse khassi sohbat mikoni hamishe esmesho ghable message et benevis, haminjoori ke man minevisam
<ahmad> nixoeen rabti be ubuntuye nasb shode roye sistem nadareh? chon ubuntuye roye sistem man 64 bite hast
<nixoeen> ahmad: age bekhay upgrade koni, chera, rabt dare
<nixoeen> ahmad: age bekhay fresh install koni, rabti nadare
<nixoeen> ahmad: dar har soorat to alan systemet 64 bite, behtare 64 bitesho download koni ;)
<ahmad> mamnon
<Saman> mishe ieki ie link az dvd ubuntu 12.04 bede?
<Knight-Rak> 32 bit ya 64 bit ?
<Saman> 32
<Knight-Rak> inam az torrent DVD 64 bit  : http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-12.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Saman> tnx a lot
<Saman> vali in torrente
<Saman> linke mostaghim nadarid?
<Knight-Rak> aha Direct mikhay ?
<Knight-Rak> chon in chand rooze Aval Speed Direct paiine vase hamin goftam
<Saman> bale
<Saman> khob torrent ham man ta hala kheiri azash nadidam
<Knight-Rak> saman , http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<Knight-Rak> saman ,khodet entekhab kon chi bezani
<Saman> ko tnx
<Saman> in cd she
<Saman> dvd sh ro az ru mirror hash natunestan dl konam
<Saman> hamintor cdimage.ubuntu
<Knight-Rak> saman , baha sabr kon binam man khodamam chon CD migiram nmidunam daghighan kojast
<Knight-Rak> saman , agha in dige akhare chizi hast ke man payda kardam nmidunam hala DVD kojast hamin Torrent bezan khobe man khodam az Torrent gereftam http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<Saman_> ok
<Saman_> tnx
<Knight-Rak> saman , your welcome
<Saman_> :D
<Saman_> taze kar nistam enghaada ham:D
<Saman_> vali serverash terekidan
<Saman_> :D
<Knight-Rak> manam nagoftam ke taze kari goftam ghabeli nadasht
<Knight-Rak> are emrooz terkidan
<Saman_> midunam baba
<Saman_> :D
<nixoeen> man ke moshkele sora'at nadashtam
<nixoeen> alternative taghriban 1 min tool keshid download beshe :)
<Knight-Rak> woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow
<Knight-Rak> baw SPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED
<Saman_> vali vase man aslan sare send get gir mikone
<Saman_> vali sorate torrent badak nist
<Saman_> ghabele tahamole
<nixoeen> Saman_: age sora'at kame khob az ye mirror e dige download kon
<Saman_> hameie mirror haro test kardam
<Saman_> ie seri aslan hanuz beta2 hastan
<Saman_> baghie ham terekidan
<nixoeen> Saman_: Torrent behtarineshe, vali vaghti ke sora'atet bala bashe, vagar na overhead esh baraye sora'ate payin ziade
<Saman_> sorate man 200 e
<Saman_> ba torrent taghriban mishe 180
<nixoeen> Saman_: 200kbps?
<Saman_> taghriban 230KBps
<nixoeen> Saman_: yani 30 byte/sec pas bayad begiri taghriban
<Saman_> na
<Saman_> 230*8 Kbps
<Saman_> 230 KBps
#ubuntu-ir 2012-04-27
<princef> salam. chetori bayad mohtaviate yek file matni ro baraye yeki az argomanhaye chmod ekhtesas bedim?
<princef> :)
<taha> salam
<hacker2011> Hi there
<KNIGHT-RAK> salam , chetori mishe baraye 12.04 Color Menu haro avaz kard ???
 * miadbahrami tabrik be hame babate release shodane 12.04 lts :)
#ubuntu-ir 2012-04-28
<Guest17463> hi
<Guest17463> yek soal: man yek site rooye server bar kardam va as tariqe cpanel behesh dastrasi daram
<Guest17463> motaassefane har chand vaqt ke be hesh sar mizanam mibinam ke database'sh taqyeer kardeh
<programmer> hi
<ash_> hi
<ash_> man yek site sade rooye server gozashtam.
<ash_> amma har chand vaqt yekbar mibinam yek qesmathaii as data basesh
<ash_> ke digaran as tarighe khode site behesh dastrasi nadararan taqyeer kardeh
<ash_> chera???????????? chetor momkene?
<safeith> سلام
<safeith> وقتی پروکسی را برای کل سیستم ست می کنم gwibber دیگه کار نمی کنه ، چی کار بایدکرد ؟
<safeith> exit
<safeith> exit
<question>  من یک سایت ساده را روی سرور بارگذاری کردم. اما متوجه شدم تغییراتی در پایگاه داده ها رخ میدهد که امکان آن در سایت گذاشته نشده است.  لطفا مرا راهنمایی کنید آیا دیگران به پایگاه داده های این سایت دسترسی دارند و من باید چکار کنم؟  در ضمن من از طر
<question>  من یک سایت ساده را روی سرور بارگذاری کردم. اما متوجه شدم تغییراتی در پایگاه داده ها رخ میدهد که امکان آن در سایت گذاشته نشده است.  لطفا مرا راهنمایی کنید آیا دیگران به پایگاه داده های این سایت دسترسی دارند و من باید چکار کنم؟  در ضمن من از طر
<Farshid> hello!
<question> yek tarrahe site peyda nemisheh???!!!
<everplays> question, vaghean mishe beyne ye seri developer ye tarah peyda kard?
<mahdy> everplays: huh ?
<everplays> mahdy, lol, javab-e soal-e question ro ba ye soal dadam :)
<nixoeen> everplays: maloome ke mishe :)
<mahdy> everplays: in kue ke nickesh ro gozashte question hama ro gij karde
<mahdy> question: nick name ghati bood amoo
<safeith> نمی توانم از gwibber وقتی که تو سیستم پروکسی ست می کنم استفاده کنم
<mahdy> safeith: az gwibber estefade nakon khob :)
<mahdy> safeith: baraye che servici azash estefade mikoni ?
<safeith> mahdy: برای آیدنتیکا و تویتر
<mahdy> safeith: pino ro ye test bokon , bad nist
<safeith> mahdy: to makhazen nist
<mahdy> safeith: ubuntu ?
<safeith> mahdy: 12.04
<mahdy> safeith: fekr konam bood agar ham nist ppa bayad dashte bashe
<mahdy> safeith: vali twitter hamchenan darde sare , chize ghabele ghabooli nadarim barash ke ba proxy mes adam kar kone
<safeith> mahdy: ba VPN kar mikone ama vagti ro system global proxy set mikonam kar nemikone
<safeith> mahdy: raveshi nist ke in gwibber ra ignor konam ta az proxy estefade nakone ?
<mahdy> safeith: age gozine nadare ke codesh ro bayad dast bezani
<safeith> mahdy: man be zoor ubuntu nasb kardam hala beram codesh ra dastkari konam
<safeith> mahdy: yani in ke linux kam baladam
<mahdy> safeith: gsettings set org.gnome.system.proxy ignore-hosts "['localhost', '127.0.0.0/8', '10.0.0.0/8', '192.168.0.0/16', '172.16.0.0/12' , '*.localdomain.com' ]"
<mahdy> safeith: ba in dastoor ye seri host ha omit mishan , masalan identi.ca ro migi estefade nakone
<mahdy> safeith: choqok ro test kardi ?\
<mahdy> safeith: alan moshkelet daghighan twittere ya identi.ca ? mikhay ba vpn kar kone ya proxy ?\
<safeith> mahdy: بین این همه برنامه gtk اون همه KDE را چی کنم آخه
<mahdy> safeith: مشکلی نیست از همه شون بهتره خیلی هم کتابخونه نمیخواد
<mahdy> safeith: حتما تستش کن
<safeith> mahdy: مشکلی این هست که وقتی روی سیستم از قسمت نتورک پرکسی ، پروکسی ست می کنم گویبیر می خوابه و دیگه کار نمی کنه
<mahdy> safeith: choqok ba vpn ghashang kar mide az oon system wide proxy ham estefade nemikone
<safeith> mahdy: من کل سیستم را می برم پست پروکسی پولیپو تا کچ شه تا زیاد دیتا مصرف نکنم
<mahdy> safeith: عملا فقط براوزرت رو اینکار رو بکنی کافیه به نظر من
<mahdy> safeith: be har hal choqok kari be proxy settinge gnome nadare va kar mide
<safeith> mahdy: می گم چغوک امکان ارسال پست همزمان به دو سرویس دهنده رو داره ؟
<mahdy> safeith: چغوک همه چی داره
<safeith> mahdy: ممنون
<KNIGHT-RAK> salam , chetori mishe to Libre Impress publish gereft ???
<KNIGHT-RAK> dostan kasi nmidune ??? chetori on slide haeii ke sakhtam ro khoroji begiram ke harjaeii ejra beshe ??
<centooos> KNIGHT-RAK, chera export as a pdf nemikoni?
<KNIGHT-RAK> centooos , chon mikham era e bedam
<KNIGHT-RAK> kasi pishnahadi nadare ? onjaeii ke gharare Erae bedam OS: WIN hastesh o az MS powerpoint estefade mikonan agaram save PPTX begiram kollan hamechizesh baham mirize
<KNIGHT-RAK> yani hichkasi ta be alan in karo nakhaste anjam bede ???
<KNIGHT-RAK> khob be in natije residim baad az porsejoo ke shayad MS powerpoint betune odp ya opf ro open kone !
<KNIGHT-RAK> dostan bug reporter fix shod , chera hala site ubutnu.ir bala nmiyad ?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-04-29
<royaflash> salam bar dostan
<dark-sun> royaflash✪ salam bar royaflash
 * dark-sun ye sigaret mindaze jolo paye royaflash...
<esak> salam
<esak> partiotion swap bayad cheghadr bashe  mamolan ??
<esak> ashkan partiotion swap bayad cheghadr bashe
<hamedlll> man ubuntu 12.04 64bit ro ba usb boot kardam am vaghti bar rooie icon install click mikonam erorr mide mige doobare write konid ya doobare roo usb nasb konid moshkel az kojast?
<esak> salam man mikham ya package ro offline nasb konma kasi komak mikone
<esak> nixoeen u mitoni komak koni ?
<nixoeen> esak: ubuntu?
<esak> are nixoeen
<esak> package vlc ro greftam.    vlc-2.0.1.tar.xz nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak: package ei ke gerefti ro ba dpkg -i nasb mikoni
<nixoeen> esak: khob vlc ke too repository hast
<nixoeen> esak: behtare az too repository nasbesh koni
<esak> untoori  niaz be internet daram nixoeen. mikham nasb offline ro yad begiram
#ubuntu-ir 2013-04-22
<Minoo> من یک نت بوک ایسوس دارم
<Minoo> مخواهم ابنتو نصب کنم مشکل اینکه پس از مدتی ریبوت میشه
<Minoo> دارم از ویندوز استفاده می کنم که خوشم نمیاد!
<Minoo> ایمیلم Quantum0259@Gmail.com
<Minoo> اینگونه که شنیدم بیشتر کاربران این مشکل رو با نت بوکاشون دارن
<Minoo> خواهش میکنم کمکم کنید
<Minoo> I have Asus 1015Bx Netbook
<Minoo> I can not install ubuntu the netbook becuse
<Minoo> it reboot after some min. the cpu work very hard!
<Minoo> I use windows that I do not like it!!!!!!
<Minoo> Please help me
<Minoo> my email is Quantum0259@Gmail.com
<Minoo> exit
<danyal2006> salam
<danyal2006> kasy hast ubunto ro roye android nasb karde bashe
<danyal2006> kasy hast ubunto ro roye android nasb karde bashe?
<saeed> hi everyone
<saeed> is there anybody outthere?
<ww_> kasi nis moshkele mano hall kone
<ww_> sakan
<ww_> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2013-04-23
<miadbahrami> salam kasi hast
<miadbahrami> ?
<philipballew> eveinig Ubuntu people!
<farshad> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2013-04-24
<philipballew> salam
<javacoder> philipballew: salam
<philipballew> javacoder, Hope all is well.
<javacoder> ;)
<philipballew> javacoder, :)
<javacoder> philipballew: programmeri ?
<philipballew> javacoder, Yes, and Ubuntu leader of California.
<philipballew> https://maps.google.com/maps?q=California&ie=UTF-8&hq=&hnear=0x808fb9fe5f285e3d:0x8b5109a227086f55,California&gl=us&ei=alJ3UfrRIIP92QWv1ICgAg&ved=0CLgBELYD
<philipballew> javacoder, you program?
<javacoder> javacoder: i'm java programmer :)
<javacoder> philipballew: to in channel pas che mikoni ? :D
<philipballew> javacoder, haha! I am jealous of you because Java is to hard for me.
<javacoder> philipballew: java is sweet ;)
<philipballew> javacoder, Was it hard to learn?
<javacoder> philipballew: if you have a base of OO-A_D_P is easy to learn
<javacoder> philipballew: what is your language ?
<javacoder> philipballew: what is your programming language ?
<philipballew> javacoder, I understand what you mean. I have read books on Java, but never been able to understand. I do Python when I can understand that.
<javacoder> OO == Object Orienter (concepts)
<javacoder> A_D_P == (analyse & design & programming concepts)
<philipballew> yes, Object Oriented. I need smart people like you to teach me java
<javacoder> philipballew: you codding just in python ?
<philipballew> javacoder, yes. Unless bash counts.
<javacoder> philipballew: i know a master of python in #5hit and his nick is lxsameer . he work be hardly in python and his project is great
<javacoder> philipballew: this is last project : http://djamo.yellowen.com/
<philipballew> javacoder, I need to meet more people like that. So you live in Iran? That is cool.
<javacoder> philipballew: philip are you a irani ?
<javacoder> philipballew: philip are you a persian ?
<philipballew> javacoder, , I am American.
<javacoder> philipballew: hmm how you say "salam " ?
<philipballew> javacoder, Salam would mean hello.
<javacoder> philipballew: yes
<philipballew> Salam is a way to greet someone, and so is hello
<javacoder> but where you know ?!
<philipballew> Where am I now. San Diego California!
<philipballew> I live on the border of America and Mexico.
<javacoder> but where you to know "salam" is hello means?!
<philipballew> javacoder, I read a book on Farsi once.
<philipballew> though that is all I remember
<javacoder> philipballew: good! welcome to sweet persian language
<philipballew> javacoder, thank you. What part of Iran do you live in?
<javacoder> philipballew: terhan
<javacoder> philipballew: i think you must be to join to #5hit for more learn about any things (python - java - linux - android ...)
<philipballew> javacoder, I have never been to Iran. I imagine it is nice.
<philipballew> I should join that channel
<javacoder> philipballew: iran have so nice places with wonderful people
<javacoder> philipballew: i really enjoid of travellign in iran
<philipballew> javacoder, I have herd that. I have considered taking a trip to that part of the world.
<javacoder> philipballew: if you have a irani partner is easy to raise ;)
<philipballew> javacoder, I know nobody in Iran, so coming there would be hard for me, but might be cool one day.
<philipballew> javacoder, I joined the channel
<javacoder> yes , iranian girls is very cool and sweet , aslo very nice ;)
<javacoder> philipballew: i see
<philipballew> javacoder, how old are you?
<javacoder> philipballew: but now is 8:24 in iran
<javacoder> 28 and you ?
<philipballew> I am 21. here in California it is 8:55 at night
<philipballew> javacoder, we are on opposite ends on the world.
<javacoder> philipballew: yes there are more than 10 hours difference
<javacoder> philipballew: are you student now ?
<philipballew> javacoder, Yes. I am student now. What are you now?
<javacoder> philipballew: i'm java developer
<philipballew> I see. Have you ever been out of Iran?
<javacoder> philipballew: not yet
<javacoder> philipballew: do you think java is more better than python ?
<philipballew> javacoder, I think Python is an easier language than Python.
<philipballew> javacoder, You are welcome to come to America and visit California. I will show you around.
<javacoder> philipballew: TNQ dear bro
<javacoder> philipballew: me too if you come in iran i'm ready to show wonderful places of iran
<philipballew> javacoder, yes. America is a great place because the people are friendly.
<javacoder> philipballew: but usa is now very dangerius !!! there are very bomb , guns , shooting , killing !!
<philipballew> javacoder,  I can see how the news would make you think that, however those events are very rare and not what daily life is like here.
<javacoder> philipballew: yearly 3000 people killed by guns in usa and this is dangerus
<javacoder> philipballew: 3000 == 30,000
<javacoder> philipballew: and i think people of us have problem with iranian
<philipballew> javacoder, There is a lot of people in America, we are a big place. Any person shot is going to be shot because they were looking for trouble. I have never seen any body shot or any violent act committed. I would say that our two different governments are at odds, however we as people have no problems with each other.
<javacoder> philipballew: maybe ;) i must be to see nearly
<javacoder> philipballew: i add you in my add list
<philipballew> javacoder, Hard to tell. All I know is I am a friendly person.
<javacoder> philipballew: i now go to bearkfast time ;) you must to test one day iranian breakfast ;)
<philipballew> javacoder, One day I will have to come to Iran and check it out
<javacoder> brb
<philipballew> alright javacoder
<arash77> سلام
<arash77> من  تازه اومدم
<iran> salam
<iran>  kesi hast
<iran> az dostan kesi to chanel hast
<iran> salam
<saaber> iran: shoma saletoon ro beporsid age kesi betoone pasokh mide :)
<javad> سلام
<javad> کسی اینجا هست؟؟؟
<javad> help me please
<javad> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2013-04-25
<philipballew> javacoder, salam
<javacoder> philipballew: salam :D
<philipballew> javacoder, Morning going well there I hope?
<philipballew> :)
<javacoder> philipballew: i joined as 24 hours approxly
<philipballew> javacoder, I see. What will you be doing on your Thursday?
<javacoder> philipballew: often night i codding java
<javacoder> philipballew: sunday - thursday is working day and just friday is weekend in iran
<javacoder> philipballew: iranian working hardly ;)
<philipballew> javacoder, What is Saturday?
<javacoder> philipballew: saturday - thursday is working day and just friday is weekend in iran
<philipballew> ah!
<philipballew> I understand
<javacoder> i miss
<javacoder> it
<javacoder> yes 6 / 7 of a week is working dat
<javacoder> y
<philipballew> javacoder, If you ever come to the states, the Weekend is Saturday and Sunday
<javacoder> philipballew: in friday is working day or half time working ?
<javacoder> in us
<philipballew> javacoder, full time. We work 9am till 5pm
<javacoder> philipballew: in iran 8 - 6
<javacoder> 2 days in weekend is great
<philipballew> javacoder, I see. I need to come and see for myself one day. A two day weekend is nice. Normally Saturday is for Relaxing and Sunday is for going to a place where you worship.
<javacoder> philipballew: so great
<philipballew> javacoder, Do you enjoy Iran?
<javacoder> philipballew: in true no
<javacoder> philipballew: What is the average monthly salary here
<javacoder> philipballew: ?
<philipballew> javacoder, was away. Id say monthly salary is like 3000 usd for average
<javacoder> philipballew: your away is very long :))
<philipballew> javacoder, had to run to a school meeting
<philipballew> :)
<javacoder> philipballew: what is your time in us?
<philipballew> 12:49 am javacoder
<javacoder> philipballew: wow go to bed time :D
<philipballew> javacoder, I should sleep more. :)
<javacoder> philipballew: ok i dont take your time 12:50 is very late for gapping ;) go to bed for ready for tommorow
<javacoder> philipballew: but in iran time is 12:21 pm
<javacoder> philipballew: and lxsameer ( one of python master ) is joined in #5hit
<philipballew> javacoder, alright. Goodnight. I will talk to all later.
<javacoder> ok
<javacoder> philipballew: be lucky , have fun , bye now
<Sarang> salam
<Sarang> ye soal daram
<Sarang> shayad zyad herfeii nabashe
<Sarang>  kesi mitone rahnama ee kone ?
<hoosein> سلام
<hoosein> کسی هست؟
<hoosein> ؟
<Melissa-> ?
<hoosein> من توس نصب اوبونتو مشکل دارم
<hoosein> می تونی کمک کنی ؟
<Melissa-> kojash?
<hoosein> اول کار
<hoosein> وقتی سی دی اوبونتو می زارم توی دستگاه
<hoosein> و روی نصب کلیک می کنم
<hoosein> توی مرحله نصب نمی ره
<Melissa-> khob koja mire
<hoosein> بجاش وقتی کابل مانیتور به کیس وصل نباشه ، صفحه سیاه می شه
<hoosein> همینطور می مونه
<hoosein> حتی روی گزینه تست مموری هم کلیک می کنم باز صفحه اینجوری میشه
<hoosein> ؟
<Melissa-> hoosein: cdto az koja avordi?
<Melissa-> khodet download kardi bad roosh burn kardi?
<hoosein> نه از بیرون خریدم
<hoosein> برای شرکت گردو هست ، معتبره
<hoosein> ؟
<Melissa-> vala nemidoonam chi begam hosein. boro az khode ubuntu downloadesh kon rooye dvd burn kon rahato asoode.
<hoosein> کدوم نسخه دانلود کنم ؟
<Melissa-> boro site ubuntu .jadidtarin noskharo khodesh dare.
<hoosein> choose Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<hoosein> choose Ubuntu 13.04
<hoosein> کدومشو؟
<hoosein> ؟
<hoosein> ؟
<Melissa-> 12
<Melissa-> hoosein: 64 bitesho download koni behtare
<Melissa-> hoosein: albate age systemet fosil nist
<Melissa-> hoosein: vaghti downloadesh kardi hatmane hatman badesh md5sum roosh anjam bede ta motmaen shi filest kamelo dorost download shode
<hoosein> دانلود کردم ، ولی هنگام ریستارد کامپیوتر چیزی نمیاره
<hoosein> و توی ویندوز هم گزینه تریال هست و حتی روی این میزارم ، کامپیوتر ریستارد میشه و میره توی ویندوز
<centooos> salam, toonelam ejra nemishe in errooro mide kesi mifone chesh shode?
<centooos> main dispatcher Obtaining socket connection (port 8080)..."
<centooos> to net azash chizi nadidam faghat chanta safe rusi bod!
#ubuntu-ir 2013-04-26
<philipballew> javacoder-, Hope all is good this morning for you.
<ash_ash> salam
<ash_ash> kasi hast inja
<ash_ash> injaneb darkhaste komak dare
<ash_ash> saaaaaaaaaaaaaaalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam
<ash_ash> aloo
<ash_ash> :)
<centooos> ash_ash, are mibini k has in hame adam
<ash_ash> akhe hishki hichi nemige
<ash_ash> komak mikham hichja dorost hesabi chizi peyda nakardam
<centooos> dar morede chi?
<ash_ash> agha man dashtam ba in ubuntu kar mikardam ye narmafzare nemidoOnam chi boOd nasb kardam
<ash_ash> alan vaghti vared misham faghat icon roo safham hast
<ash_ash> hichiam kar nemikone
<ash_ash> navar abzare bala oOn chize same chap hichkodoOm nist
<centooos> ash_ash, chio nasb kardy? va inke reboot kardy doros nashode?
<centooos> manzooret az on chiz samte chap unity ee?
<ash_ash> nemidoOnam chi boOd vali mitoOnam peyda konam
<ash_ash> are
<ash_ash> rese kardam harkari kardam dorost nashod
<ash_ash> kde ham nasb kardam bazam hich farghi nakard
<centooos> soaleto ba hamin tozihaty k alan gofty to forume ubuntu bezar
<kaveh> compiz nasb kardi? age are boro too tanzimatesh unity-plugin ro faal kon ehtemalan doros she
<ash_ash> na ye lahze alan migam chi nasb kardam
<ash_ash> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=7514.0
<ash_ash> az inja ye barnamast yeki goft nasb kon
<ash_ash> manam nasb kardam
<ash_ash> bad dige hichi dige hamechi daghoOn shode
<ash_ash> kasi nazari nadare man chikar mitoonam bokonam
<alireza> salam
<alireza> connection l2tp chetor tuye ubentu ya mint ijad konam?
<MHA152> سلام
<javacoder-> http://mlkshk.com/p/1OB6
<centooos>  javacoder, aqa az on channel b in channel shaye parakani nakonin:))
<javacoder-> centooos: az un channel be in channel farajeh
<centooos> javacoder-, :)
<javacoder-> centooos: alagheh dari bia ino bebin
<javacoder-> http://netty.io
<javacoder-> centooos: khub pooli mishe azash dar uvurd
<centooos> javacoder- , are jalebe ama kare man nis, ama age rash andakhty hazeram azat begiram ;)
<javacoder-> centooos: chisho begiri ?
<centooos>  javacoder-, poolesho dg :D
<javacoder-> centooos: man rash bendazam to poolesho azam begiri ?
<centooos>  javacoder-: che eshkal dare, taboo shekani konim, lol
<javacoder-> centooos: che rahe khubi pishnahad kardi inturi 50 - 50 mishim na sikh misuzeh na zoghal
<centooos> javacoder-, team work b in migan dg :|
<javacoder-> centooos: bodo boro pesareh golan boro ba ubuntut bazi kon :D
<centooos> javacoder-, pesare gol k khodety ;) , dashtam ba apf sare kale mizadam PESARAM
<javacoder-> centooos: afarin hamin ubuntu bazito bokon ta shab besheh o khasteh beshi o khabet bebareh
<centooos> javacoder-, to ham boro linke shayeaateto to baghie channel ha befres ;) pesaram
<Shabo0oli> سلام
<Shabo0oli> کسی اینجا نیس ؟
<javacoder-> centooos: man nagoftam ke vagheateh !
<ramin> be nazareton 13.04 ro upgrade konam behtare ya download konam bad nasb konam?
<kaveh> sad dar sad download kon
<ramin> chera? moshkel dare mg upgrade konam?
<ramin> akhe upgrade vasam omad ke mikhai ertega bedi ya na?
<ramin> be 13.04
<kaveh> are miad
<kaveh> vali aslan rahe hale jalebi nis
<ramin> akhe chera?
<kaveh> behtar ine download koni bad nasb koni
<ramin> akhe to sitesham nazashte vase do konam
<kaveh> to site chi?
<kaveh> ubuntu?
<ramin> are
<kaveh> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<ramin> didam damet garm
<kaveh> ham 32-bit ham 64-bit hast
<ramin> shomam nasbash kardin ya na?
<kaveh> man na
<ramin> ahan ok ..ubuntu man bala nemiyad mikham 13.04 nasb konam bebinam ok mishe
<kaveh> ramin: :)
<ramin> janam
#ubuntu-ir 2013-04-27
<raga> salam
<anoNxeRo> salam
<raga> salam
<raga>  kasi midone ke chetor mishe to ubuntu lancher ro ghere faal kard va be sorate pishfarz az ducky estefade kard
<raga> ba salam
<raga> chetor mitonam ke lancher ro to ubuntu gheyre faal konam
<raga> va be sorate pish farz az ducky estefade konam
<raga> kesi nist
<Melissa-> raga:man alan systemam fedorast.kheili zehniat nadaram az ubuntu vali dokmeye windows ya super key ro feshar bede
<Melissa-> raga: badesh benevis login screen
<Melissa-> ubuntu classico ke be onvane default entekhab koni ehtemalan dorost she
<Melissa-> raga: monteha yadet nare log out shi bad dobare log in shi
<raga> bashe mamnonam
<raga> midoni chetor to pclinux os mishe user password ro vase adsl vared kard
<mahdi67> salam
<mahdi67> komak?
<raga> salam
<mahdi67> kasi hast...................
<mahdi67> help meeeeeeeeeeeeeee?
<mahdi67> help meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<mahdi67> ?
<mahdi67> ?
<mahdi67> ?
<mahdi67> oh
<Melissa-> what?
<mahdi67> soft remote for ubuntu!!!
<Melissa-> explain it....
<mahdi67> no, name?
<Melissa-> moshkeleto ye kam tozih bede khob befahmim chi shode
<mahdi67> no ubunto mikham az to ubuntu softwear center gparted ro nasb konam vali progress kar nemikone download nemikone!!!!!
<mahdi67> man taze karam
<anoNxeRo> mahdi67, to terminalk bezan sudo apt-get install gparted
<anoNxeRo> khodeto rahat kon
<anoNxeRo> !ask | mahdi67
<lubotu3> mahdi67: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mahdi67> error
<mahdi67> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<mahdi67> <anoNxeRo>:chikar konam
<anoNxeRo> mahdi67, software center ro beband ino bezan
<mahdi67> <anoNxeRo> error ghabli mide
<anoNxeRo> bezan lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<mahdi67> zadam
<mahdi67> hichi error nada
<mahdi67> !!!
<anoNxeRo> error nemide
<anoNxeRo> dasteroshe eshtebah goftam
<mahdi67> help me?
<anoNxeRo> !patience | mahdi67
<lubotu3> mahdi67: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<anoNxeRo> mahdi67, sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<anoNxeRo> sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<anoNxeRo> indotaro bzan
<anoNxeRo> mahdi67, http://askubuntu.com/questions/64997/error-message-e-could-not-get-lock-var-lib-dpkg-lock-open-11-resource-tempo]
<anoNxeRo> mahdi67, http://askubuntu.com/questions/15433/how-do-i-fix-a-could-not-get-lock-var-lib-dpkg-lock-problem
<mahdi67> alan dare plagin mp3 ro az internet migire kashesh pak nashe!!!
<anoNxeRo> na nemishe
<anoNxeRo> cache be ina nist
<mahdi67> ok
<mahdi67> vali age linke haye windows ro dade bodi mifahmidam in ubuntu yad nadaram link site dadi ok alan mizaanam
<mahdi67> hala farmane nasb ro bezanam?
<mahdi67> sudo apt-get install gparted
<mahdi67> ?
<anoNxeRo> are
<anoNxeRo> mahdi67, ino bezan
<anoNxeRo> saritare
<mahdi67> oooooooooooooo
<mahdi67> na dash badam miomad az linux vali bahale bayad terminam yad begiram!!!!!
<mahdi67> hal kojast paydash nemikonam?
<anoNxeRo> terminalo mahdi67 ?
<mahdi67> na gparted?
<anoNxeRo> aha
<anoNxeRo> ono nemidonam
<anoNxeRo> vali age nasb kardi
<anoNxeRo> khob to terminal bezan sudo gparted
<mahdi67> oooooooooooooooook
<mahdi67> sudo yanii chi? superviser do!!!
<anoNxeRo> superuser do
<mahdi67> yani?
<mahdi67> an dastore nasbe narm afzare "sudo apt-get install ..."
<mahdi67> ek narm afzar baraye defrag mikham
<mahdi67> ?
<anoNxeRo> mahdi67, ext4 niyaz be defrag nadare
<anoNxeRo> khod be khod defragh mikone
<mahdi67> yani chi?
<mahdi67> are
<mahdi67> khob ntfs ro az ubuntu mishe defrag kard
<mahdi67> ?
<anoNxeRo> mahdi67, google
<mahdi67> <anoNxeRo> ok
<mahdi67> <anoNxeRo> effect zibaei dasht ro panjereha ghablan az koja nasb konam?
<anoNxeRo> compiz mahdi67 ?
<mahdi67>  <anoNxeRo> chi in softe?
<anoNxeRo> mahdi67, are, ye google kon compiz ro, chizaye khoshgeli dare, manzoret onnist
<mahdi67> <anoNxeRo>:sharmande ek file gereftam "defragfs-1.1.1.gz" chi sheklo nasb konam?
<anoNxeRo> mahdi67,bayad gunzip ro rosh ra bendazi,
<anoNxeRo> bad cd koni to dir
<anoNxeRo> badesh readme or bekhon
<anoNxeRo> mamaolan injoriye vali
<anoNxeRo> make
<anoNxeRo> bebkhasihg
<anoNxeRo> aval bayad bezani .configure && make && sudo make install
<mahdi67> configure: command not found
<mahdi67> <anoNxeRo> : configure: command not found
<anoNxeRo> mahdi67, apt-get install build-essential
<mahdi67> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<mahdi67>  <anoNxeRo> in error ro dad
<mahdi67> ?
<mahdi67> in file haro chi shekli bayad nasb kard?
<anoNxeRo> ba sudo zadi?
<mahdi67> na
<mahdi67> .configure && make && sudo make install
<mahdi67> sudo: .configure: command not found
<anoNxeRo> ino migam mahdi67 sudo  apt-get install build-essential
<mahdi67> dare chi kar mikone?
<anoNxeRo> dare ye seri narmafzare dl mikone ke betoni bahashon compile koni
<anoNxeRo> rasi gcc ro ham bayad nasb mikardi yadam raft! :/
<mahdi67> na nasb nakardam gcc ro ?
<anoNxeRo> bayad bokoni man yadam raft:/
<anoNxeRo> soz
<mahdi67> pas in source ro minonam compayle konam!!!!
<anoNxeRo> are
<mahdi67> mano bebar to tabe dige baham chat konim
<mahdi67> soz?
<anoNxeRo> soz = sorry
<mahdi67> <anoNxeRo> ok
<mahdi67> <anoNxeRo>hala chi kar konam?
<anoNxeRo> gcc ro ham nasb kon
<mahdi67> sudo apt-get install gcc ?
<anoNxeRo> aval bezan aptitude search gcc
<anoNxeRo> bebin chiya hast
<mahdi67> aptitude search gcc
<mahdi67> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<mahdi67> sudo apt-get install gcc ejra kardam
<anoNxeRo> ok
<mahdi67> cheghar sakhte nasb to ubuntu!!!!!!!!!!!
<anoNxeRo> koja sakhte?
<anoNxeRo> be in rahati
<mahdi67> khob hala defragfs-1.1.1.gz ro chi shekli nasb konam?
<anoNxeRo> bedroud dostan, roz khosh
<Mehdi> Salam, man ye moshkel ba internet ubuntu daram, kasi age betoone komak kone mamnoon misham :)
<centooos> Mehdi:salam moshkelet chiee
<Mehdi> man ghablan ke ubuntu (ya harchi ba paaye ubuntu) nasb mikardam sorat internet-esh kheili kam bood ke ba disable kardan ipv6 hal mishod.
<Mehdi> vali too in 13.04 hichjoore doros nemishe
<centooos> Mehdi, ee 13.4 nasb kardi
<Mehdi> are :)
<centooos> Mehdi, ba wireless wasl mishi?
<Mehdi> are, vali lan ham hamintore
<centooos> Mehdi, man chan ta moshkel dide bodam k ba wireless vasl mishodan
<Mehdi> centooos, manam too site-haay khareji ziad didam, vali maale ghable 13.04 bood ke khob ghablan moshkel hal mishod
<centooos> Mehdi, ino bekhon bebin b dardet mikhore http://www.penguintutor.com/blog/viewpost.php?id=wp4414
<mojtabajalahi> سلام من یک سوال داشتم
<mojtabajalahi> کمکم میکنید
<saeed> kasi inja ubuntu 11.04 dare?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-04-28
<philipballew> javacoder, Hello
<javacoder> philipballew: salam aleikom
<philipballew> javacoder, What will you do today?
<javacoder> philipballew: just java codding
<philipballew> javacoder, I failed a java class once
<Raga> salam
<Raga> az dostan kasi hast
<Raga> ye soal daram
<Raga> kasi nist
<Raga> az dostan kasi mitone be man dar nasbe archlinux to mohite virtuallbox komak komne
<kalpase> Raga:  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/VirtualBox
<kalpase> این شاید بتونه
<kalpase> مگهمگه اینکه مشکل خاص دیگه‌ایباشه
<kalpase> <:)
<kalpase> Raga:  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Installing_Arch_Linux_from_VirtualBox
<btral> سلام
<btral> میشه تو مفاهیم عمومی کمکم کنین
<btral> ؟
<btral> Does ClamAV need any more mirrors for virus definitions?”
<btral> یعنی حتما به میرور نیاز داره برای دیتابیسش؟
<btral> http://www.clamav.net/lang/en/
<Kiarash> Salam!
<Kiarash> Agha ye soal: fonte farsie Ubuntu ke too khode ubuntu.ir estefade shode ro az koja mishe download kard?
<MHA152> Kiarash:من نمیدونم فونت اوبونتو .آی آر چیه ولی فونت های فارسی را تو فروم جستجو کن روش نصبش میاد
#ubuntu-ir 2014-04-21
<sadegh> salam irani darim inja ?!
<sadegh> :d are hame iranian dige
<sadegh> ye rah namae niaz daram baraye nasbe ubuntu ro phune
<cyb3r> cyb3r: hello
<cyb3r> exit
#ubuntu-ir 2014-04-22
<khaledayashy> hi
<khaledayashy> salam
<khaledayashy> kesy hast?
<azazil> salam
<azazil> man zabane farsi baraye type dar xubuntoro az koja gir biyaram
<someOne_> سلام به همه
<someOne_> من چند وقتی هستش که با لینوکس کار میکنم
<someOne_> می خواستم ببینم چه طوری می تونم اطلاعات خودم رو به روز نگه دارم و هر روز به اطلاعات خودم بیافزایم و چیزای جدید یاد بگیرم
<someOne_> می خوام تو دنیای
<someOne_> open source
<someOne_> فرد فعالی باشمچ
<someOne_> لطفا راهنمایی کنید
<Meisam> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2014-04-23
<hira>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER hira plloixtpswcc
<hira>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER hira plloixtpswcc
<hira> exit
<hira> test
<hira> test
<dingdangdong> salam bar eXtrem0us e aazam
<eXtrem0us> salam dingdangdong
<eXtrem0us> khoobi?
<eXtrem0us> dingdangdong: من جو آی‌آر‌سی اوبونتو رو نمی‌دونم. (یعنی اینجا میشه گپ زد؟ یا فقط باید سوال پرسید؟)
<dingdangdong> eXtrem0us: faqat bayad soal porsid
 * dingdangdong داره اکستریموسو گول میزنه . یوهاها
<eXtrem0us> خوب، اشکال نداره. سوال می‌پرسم. برای دیباگ کردن یک برنامه سی (که مثلا بشه روی خطوطش breakpoint گذاشت) با امکانات step over، step into و... برنامه‌ای هست؟
<eXtrem0us> ترجیحا محیط پنجره‌ای باشه
#ubuntu-ir 2014-04-24
<rebbleTUX> salam hamegi
<rebbleTUX> kesi hast betoneh in file ro vase man begireh
<rebbleTUX> badjori lang shodam
<rebbleTUX>  http://libass.googlecode.com/files/libass-0.10.2.tar.xz
<hira> بفرمایید
<hira> https://copy.com/MlURmxTMw7ie
<rebbleTUX> hira, mostagimeh
<hira> بله
<rebbleTUX> hira, doaton kardam harchi mekhaid baravardeh besheh :)
<hira> مرسی
<rebbleTUX> hira, toi freebsd gir oftadam rah bargashtam nadaram
<rebbleTUX> toi konsolam
<hira> فری بی اس دی کار نکردم نمی تونم کمکی بکنم
<rebbleTUX> hira, na hamitori goftam
<hira> اهان :)
<pc_> سلام
<pc_> بچه ها من تو لینوکس یه مشکلی دارم
<pc_> من ابونتو نصب کردم
<pc_> خیلی کنده
<pc_> چیکار کنم
<hira> چه نسخه ای نصب کردی؟
<pc_> ابونتو 14.04
<pc_> 32 بیت
<pc_> 32biti
<hira> ببین چقدر رم مصرف کردن و سی پی یو لودت چقدره
<hira> سیستمت قدیمی هستش که ۳۲ نصب کردی؟
<pc_> hvi
<pc_> اره
<pc_> ببین
<hira> چقدر قدیمی؟
<pc_> الان مشخصاتشو میگم
<pc_> cpu 3
<pc_> ram 1.512
<pc_> vga anvidia 128
<pc_> من وقتی ابونتو 12.4
<hira> سی پی یو پنتیوم ۳ هستش یا i3?
<pc_> نه پنتیوم 4
<pc_> بابا 12.4 مشکلی نداشتم
<pc_> اینم که نصب کردم
<pc_> گرافیکشو نصب کردم
<pc_> ولی باز وقتی یه پنجره باز می کنم
<hira> خوب رم و سی پی یو لود رو چک کن
<pc_> کند باز میشه
<pc_> موقع نصب
<pc_> پارتیشن مجازی
<pc_> soap 2000
<pc_> گذاشتم
<pc_> 40 گیگ هم برا
<pc_> exit 4
<hira> با دستور top رم و سی پی یو رو چک کن
<pc_> of
<pc_> باشه
<pc_> ولی الان نمی تونم
<pc_> کافینتم باید برم خونه
<hira> اوکی
<pc_> بعدش چیکار کنم
<pc_> این دستورو بزنم
<pc_> بعدش باید چیکار کنم
<hira> باید ببینی برنامه ای هست که زیاد رم مصرف می کنه یا سی پی یو
<pc_> خب من هیچ برنامه ای هنوز نصب نکردم روش
<hira> درسته نصب نکردی ولی برنامه ها و سرویسها درحال اجرا زیادن هستن
<pc_> خب 13.10
<pc_> هم همینطور بود
<hira> خوب احتمالا بخاطر یونیتی باشه البته فقط یک احتمال هستش
<pc_> شما تا کی هستین
<hira> چرا از ۱۲٫۰۴ استفاده نمی کنید
<pc_> عضو کلوب هستی؟
<hira> من هستم تا اخر شب
<hira> کدوم کلوب؟
<hira> من فعلا برم شام بخورم
<pc_> سایت کلوب
<hira> فعلا بای بای
<hira> نه عضو نیستم
<pc_> میرم خونه دوباره میام
<pc_> فعلا بای
<hdzahedi_> درود
<hdzahedi_> من در لینوکس و اوبونتو تازه کار هستم می خواستم بدونم فایل قابل نصب برنامه در اینجا پس وندش چیست؟
<hdzahedi_> در ضمن برای عضویت سوال امنیتی هنوز انتظار دارد سال شمسی را ۹۲ وارد کنید و هنوز به روز رسانی نشده است
#ubuntu-ir 2014-04-25
<may> hi all
<may> no body is here?
#ubuntu-ir 2014-04-26
<eXtrem0us> dingdangdong: 2 roode ∞ :D
<dingdangdong> eXtrem0us: what?
<eXtrem0us> dingdangdong: doroode bikaran :P
 * dingdangdong yevaraki eXtrem0us ro barandaz mikone . . 
<dingdangdong> eXtrem0us: salaam bar eXtrem0us e a'azam
<behrouz> سلام ظهر بخیر
<behrouz> کسی هیت؟
<behrouz> هست؟
<behrouz> اقایون چطوری کدک صدا نصب کنم؟
<behrouz> Playing error : Your GStreamer installation is missing a plug-in. at /usr/bin/../share/gmusicbrowser/gmusicbrowser_gstreamer-0.10.pm line 137
<behrouz> زمانی که میخوام موزیک پخش کنم این ارور رو میده
<behrouz> چیکارش کنم
<behrouz> هیشکی نیست جواب بده
<behrouz> الوووووووووووو
<behrouz> kasi nist javab soalamo bede?
<behrouz> الووووووو
<behrouz> چقد صوتوکوره اینجا
<behrouz> ادم مجبور میشه بره همون ویندوزو نصب کنه
<behrouz> اعصابم کم کم داره بهم میریزه با لینوکس
<behrouz> هیشکی نیست؟
<behrouz> کسی هست؟
<behrouz> الووو
<behrouz> معلوم میشه اینجا کسی نیست
<MAHSA> SLAM
<MAHSA> Agha ashkan
<MAHSA> man mikham vali modam eroor mide m java nasb kona
<m_> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2014-04-27
<pc_> سلام
<pc_> بچه ها کسی ابونتو 14.0
<pc_> نصب کرده
<pc_> ؟
<pc_> من تو نصب لینوکس مشکل دارم کسی می تونه کمکم کنه
<pc_> کسی نیست
<pc_> ؟
<divsalar> سلام اوبونتو 12 دارم رو ویندوز 7 نصب میکنم تو قسمت پارتیشن بندیش نمی دونم چکار کنممی خوام تو پارتیشن جدا نصب کنم
#ubuntu-ir 2015-04-20
<Ara4Sh> سلام مجله ی اینترنتی پارسی زبان لینوکسی معرفی کنید به روز باشه
<monarch> saam
<monarch> salam
<monarch> kesi hast
<monarch> ?
<monarch> houm?
<amiroperator> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2015-04-22
<Mehrdad> سلام
<Mehrdad> کسی نیست ؟!‌
<Kshyt> salam
<Kshyt> kasi online hast?
#ubuntu-ir 2015-04-23
<MahdiPOnline> نسخه ۱۵.۰۴ امروز میاد درسته؟
<MortezaE> MahdiPOnline, چه خبر خوبی :)
 * MortezaE waits for LTS, btw
#ubuntu-ir 2015-04-24
<hasan> salam
<afoot> in che zendgeeeie!
#ubuntu-ir 2015-04-25
<mohammad> سلام دوستان
<Guest64421> نرم افزارهای اوبونتو رو از کجا میتونم گیر بیارم
<Guest64421> کسی اینجا نیست
<Guest64421> الو
<kvahid87> salam
<MortezaE> salam kvahid87
<kvahid87> kesi online?
<kvahid87> mikhastam beporsam
<kvahid87> zubuntu ba  win 8.1 64 bit
<kvahid87> chera sazgari nadare
<kvahid87> age dare  man moshkel daram bash
<kvahid87> man mizanam windows crash mishe
<kvahid87> test karde kesi?
<MortezaE> متوجه نشدم. شما اوبونتو رو نصب کردی روی همون سیستم که ویندوز نصبه؟
<kvahid87> bale
<kvahid87> windows nasb bood
<kvahid87> partition sakhtam ba xt4
<kvahid87> dota
<MortezaE> خب
<kvahid87> yeki home
<kvahid87> yeki root
<MortezaE> اوهوم
<kvahid87> zadam roo home
<kvahid87> bebakhshid
<kvahid87> root
<kvahid87> tamoom ke shod
<kvahid87> makhazeno update kardam
<kvahid87> windows parid
<kvahid87> az boot loader ke entekhab mikardam
<kvahid87> safhe mese barfak mimoond
<MortezaE> ویندوز روی کدوم درایو بود؟
<kvahid87> ye ntfs
<kvahid87> ke joda bood
<MortezaE> اون دو تا پارتیشن، از نظر فیزیکی قبل از پارتیشن ویندوز بودن؟
<kvahid87> are
<kvahid87> yaniaz list
<kvahid87> yani az list
<kvahid87> ke moghe nasb neshoon mide'
<kvahid87> balatar neshoon midad
<MortezaE> نه.. منظورم ترتیب قرارگیری پارتیشن ها روی هارده
<kvahid87> age dorost motevajeh shode bahsam
<MortezaE> حالا به هر حال...
<kvahid87> are
<MortezaE> به نظرم باید ویندوزت رو ریپیر کنی
<kvahid87> jolotar sakhte boodam
<kvahid87> repair nemishod
<kvahid87> majboor shodam ba badbakhti
<MortezaE> اون وقت گراب رو دوباره با یه دیسک لایو نصب کنی
<kvahid87> win 4
<kvahid87> win 7
<kvahid87> windows grub dare mage>
<MortezaE> شاید هم با تغییر فایل تنظیمات گراب مشکل حل شه، اما مطمئن نیستم
<MortezaE> نه، منظورم همون بوت لودر ویندوزه
<kvahid87> aha
<kvahid87> hal nashod
<kvahid87> engar moshekle kheyliast
<kvahid87> win 7 zadam ok shod
<MortezaE> منظورم این بود که هم بوت لودر ویندوز رو درست کنی و هم گراب. ینی با تعمیر بوت لودر ویندوز، خب گراب خراب میشه دیگه، درسته؟ دوباره باید اونم تعمیر کنی
<kvahid87> vali deriveramo poshtibani nemikone
<kvahid87> aha
<MortezaE> یه برنامه ویندوزی معرفی میکنم
<kvahid87> mamnoonam
<kvahid87> ?
<MortezaE> باهاش بوت لودر ویندوزت رو تعمیر کن
<MortezaE> از داخل ویندوز سونت که ظاهرا بالا میاد این کار رو بکن
<MortezaE> تا ویندوز ایتت هم بالا بیاد
<MortezaE> بعد برو سراغ نصب دوباره ی گراب
<MortezaE> EasyBCD
<MortezaE> بی سی دی اسم بوت لودر ویندوز هست
<kvahid87> :/
<kvahid87> helpfull
<MortezaE> البته به نظرم در ویندوز ایت کمی تفاوت کرده و شاید کلا با چیز دیگه ای جایگزین شده
<kvahid87> merci
<kvahid87> donbale hamin bodam
<MortezaE> برنامه رایگانه. دانلودش کن ببین آپشنی برای تعمیر ویندوز ایت هم داره؟
<kvahid87> donbale hamin bodam
<MortezaE> هپی تو سی :)
<kvahid87> tnx alot
<MortezaE> ما هستیم، خبرشو بده
<MortezaE> np
<kvahid87> ok
<kvahid87> chat you later :v
<MortezaE> c u
<abm2700> سلام. توی اوبونتو 13.10 چطور درایور Nvidia نصب کنم
<abm2700> آموزشهای سایت ها به درد نخورن
<MortezaE> go ask on #ubuntu
<abm2700> مگه اینجا کانال اوبونتو برای ایرانی ها نیست؟ پس چرا برم اونجا.
<MortezaE> چون اونجا سریع جواب میگیری. ولی اینجا در این لحظه دو سه نفر بیشتر حاضر نیستن. اوکی؟ :)
<MortezaE> اونا ساپورت رسمی هستن خیلی هاشون
<MortezaE> استخدام کنونیکالن
<MortezaE> برای پاسخگویی
<abm2700> عجب
<MortezaE> ubuntulog, lubotu3` rayeshmanBNC ashkan
<MortezaE> این چهار تا موجود زنده نیستن
<MortezaE> بقیه رو نمیدونم ;)
<abm2700> :-$
<sinusi> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2015-04-26
<MahdiPOnline> سلام!
<MahdiPOnline> یه مشکلی پیدا کردم که نتونستم جایی واسش راه حل پیدا کنم. در رابطه با desktop enviroment
<MahdiPOnline> من از سینامن استفاده میکنم و قبل از اون gnome و kde داشتم
<MahdiPOnline> حالا وقتی سوییچ میکنم به یونیتی یه تیکش ظاهر kdeه. یه سری آیکونا ماله گنومه و ...
<MahdiPOnline> کسی میدونه باید چیکار کرد؟
#ubuntu-ir 2016-04-25
<mory123> سلام
<mory123> میخوام ابونتو رو به آخرین نسخه ال تی اس آپدیت کنم چیکار کنم؟
<h> سلام
<Guest64563> کسی هست مشکل منو حل کنه
<Guest64563> من چه جوری می تونم در اوبونتو درایور کارت دی وی بی را نصب و از ان استفاده کنم
<towhid> سلام
<emzi> سلام
<towhid> خوبین emzi؟
<emzi> مرسی
<towhid> emzi جان یه سوال در مورد پارتیشن بندی اوبونتو داشتم
<towhid> میخواستم اگه بشه فضای پارتیشن هوم رو بیشترش کنم
<towhid> با جی پارتد اینکار انجام نمیشه
<towhid> شما ابزار دیگه ای سراغ دارین ؟
<towhid> دیتایی توش ندارم که از دستش بدم
<towhid> فقط اگه سیستم بالا بیاد حله
<towhid> شما ابزاری برا این کار میشناسید؟
<emzi> gparted
<emzi> لایو بوت کن و کاری که میخوای رو انجام بده باهاش
<towhid> امتحان کردم انجام نمیدهgparted
<towhid> اهان
<towhid> ممنون
<emzi> فقط اینکه
<emzi> بوتت به هم میریزه که باید توی همون لایو فیکسش کن
<towhid> این کارو سخت میکنه :)
<towhid> پس بهتره بذارم کلا وقتی که اوبونتو 16 رو نصب میکنم این کارو بکنم
<towhid> چون نمیتونم بوت رو فیکسش کنم
<towhid> وقتی اساتید میگن پارتیشن بوت هم داشته باش برا همچین روزاییه :)
<emzi> یک برنامه بود خودکار فیکس می کرد،
<emzi> w8
<towhid> w8روی لایو هست ؟
<emzi> w8=wait
<emzi> دارم دنبال اسمش می گردم!
<towhid> مچکرم
<towhid> من نزدیکم شیش ماه دنبال این بودم که گراب رو درستش کنم حل نمیشد
<emzi> towhid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<towhid> علتش این بود که پارتیشن هاردم جی پی تی بود
<emzi> ریسک استفاده از اون برنامه با خودت، تجربه ای باهاش ندارم. فقط اسمش رو شنیدم
<towhid> اوکی ممنون
<emzi> جی پی تی که خوبه
<towhid> مشکلش این بود که برا این که از طریق گراب سیستم بالا بیاد باید بوت سستم رو از بایوس تنظیم میکردم
<towhid> هر کاری هم میکردم گراب ویندوز رو نمیشناخت
<emzi> پیوند زیر از سایت خود gparted
<emzi> http://gparted.org/display-doc.php?name=help-manual&lang=C#gparted-fix-grub-boot-problem
<emzi> درباره فیکس گراب بعد از ریسایز
<towhid> ممنون
<towhid> بالاخره روی ام بی آر برش گردوندم درست شد
<far> سلام رسول
<far> هنوزم کیوی داری
<RasoolEnt> سلام خخخ
<RasoolEnt> ها
<RasoolEnt> دارم profanity رو خوب کانفیگ میکنم. دیگه اون راه بیفته من اینجاها آفتابی نمیشم خخخ
<far> ##english
<far> ‏^ سوالی مشکلی داشتی برو اونجا
<far> صرفا جهت اطلاع!
<RasoolEnt> کانال انگلیش؟
<far> لول
<far> بله انگلیسی
<far> واسه فارسی هم کانال هست
<far> جدیدا معتاد شدم!خودم اینطور فکر میکنم!چطو ترک کنم؟
<RasoolEnt> که چی بشه؟ خخخ
<far> چی چی بشه؟
<RasoolEnt> معتاد شدن که جدید و قدیم نداره. همه مون به یه چیزی معتادیم خخخ
<RasoolEnt> اون کانال فارسی و انگلسی رو میگم. که چی بشه؟ خخخ
<far> آخه مال من خطرناک تره
<far> کانال فارسی و انگلیسی: صرفا جهت اطلاع!
<far> مشکلم اینه که به پایتون معتاد شدم!
<far> جدیدا متوجه شدم نمیتونم با زبانی بغیر از پایتون فکر کنم!
<far> بنظرت خوبه به پرل پناه ببرم؟
<far> یا روبی؟یا گو؟
<far> لول
<RasoolEnt> خخخ
<RasoolEnt> پایتون از همه شون بهتره
<RasoolEnt> کلا یا سی یا پایتون. بقیه رو ول کن
<far> چرا یا سی یا پایتون؟پرل قبل از پایتون محبوبیت زیادی داشته!البته هنوزم محبوبیتش رو داره!در ضمن تعداد پروژه هایی ک بزبان گو داره نوشته میشه داره بیشتر میشه
<RasoolEnt> چوم
<RasoolEnt> سریال یوسف پیامبر شروع شد
<far> آره ساعت ۱۰
<far> لول
<RasoolEnt> خخخ منم سوال نکردم. جمله خبری بود. یعنی الان شروع شد خخخ
<far> چوم ینی چی؟
<RasoolEnt> چوم = چه میدانم. نمی دانم. معلوم نیست. شاید. اگه خدا بخواد.  میگن. احتمالا و ...
<far> ی دیکشنری واس کرمانی درست کن
<RasoolEnt> جدیدا کودک درونم دلش هوس اندروید کرده. هی به من میگه اوبونتو رو پاک کن اندروید نصب کن روی نکسوس. ولی من همش میزنم تو دهنش میگم خفه شو کودک خخخ
<RasoolEnt> خخخ کرمانی غلطه. کرمونی درسته خخخ
<RasoolEnt> میگم نرم افزار متنی برای مانیتور پهنای باند سراغ داری؟ به غیر از
<RasoolEnt> nethogs. bmon. iftop
<far> از چه نوع اندرویدی خوشت نمیاد؟اندروید ک متن بازه
<far> ها؟
<RasoolEnt> اندروید متن بازه ولی آزاد نیست
<RasoolEnt> بعد اندروید فقط کرنلش لینوکسه و سیستم عامل دیگه گنو نیست. من گنو دوست دارم خخخ
<far> اشکال نداره به احتمال قوی بنیاد نرم افزار آزاد ی نسخه آزاد ازش درست کرده
<RasoolEnt> گنو به تنهایی مک و آی او اس و ویندوز و ویندوزفون و اندروید رو حریفه با برنامه هاش خخخ
<RasoolEnt> نه. اندروید غیرآزاده. از نظر استالمن البته
<RasoolEnt> مثلا گنوم جزو گنو هست کاملا. حساب کن نرم افزارهای گنوم رو در برابر نرم افزارهای اندروید مثلا. مقایسه بین فیل و فنجونه خخخ
<far> نمیخوای بری فیلم ببینی؟
<RasoolEnt> نه قبلا دانلود کردم جلو جلو دیدم خخخ
<far> چون در این زمینه نمیدونم پس حرفی نمیزنم
<RasoolEnt> مثلا گیمپ جزو گنو هست. نرم افزار معادلش برای ویندوز میدونی چیه؟
<RasoolEnt> paint :D
<RasoolEnt> http://www.gnu.org/software/
<RasoolEnt> نرم افزار های توی این لینک همگی مال سیستم عامل گنو هستن
<RasoolEnt> مثلا گیمپ مال گنو هست ولی فایرفاکس مال موزیلا و فقط لایسنسش آزاده. یه سری برنامه دقیقا مال گنو هستن. که وقتی نگاشون کنی کف می کنی
<far> ها؟پینت؟فوتوشاپ نی؟
<RasoolEnt> نه دیگه. فتوشاپ که مال مایکروسافت نیست. فتوشاپ جزئی از ویندوز حساب میشه مگه؟ فتوشاپ یه نرم افزار روی بستر ویندوزه. میتونست روی بستر لینوکس هم باشه. پس اون حساب نمیشه
<far> ok
<RasoolEnt> گیمپ رو تیم گنو توسعه داده. آیا فتوشاپ رو مایکروسافت توسعه داده؟ مسلما خیر
<far> راستی ی تکست ادیتور جدید ساختن ب اسم میکرو
<RasoolEnt> مثلا میشه بلندر رو با مایا مقایسه کرد ولی الان پینت باید با گیمپ مقایسه بشه خخخ
<RasoolEnt> جاست ویم
<far> اونجوری نگاه کنی آره!گنو چقدر قدرت منده!
<RasoolEnt> سر فرصت باید برم روی ایمکس
<RasoolEnt> آره دیگه. ابزارهایی که گنو بهت میده تا صد سال دیگه هم مایکروسافت نمی تونه بهت بده
<far> itsfoss.com
<RasoolEnt> اگه نرم افزارهای ویندوز رو حساب کنی، واقعا مثل اسباب بازی هستن
<far> Micro
<RasoolEnt> یعنی مایکروسافت به عنوان غول نرم افزاری دنیا، غیر از آفیسش دیگه هیچ نرم افزار بدرد بخوری نداشته
<far> منظورت نرم افزار های مایکروسافته؟
<RasoolEnt> این میکرو توی مخازن هم هست؟ خخخ من خارج از مخازن هیچی نصب نمی کنم
<RasoolEnt> آره دیگه. نرم افزارهایی که مایکروسافت توسعه داده رو درنظر بگیر. توشون همین آفیس فقط خوب در اومده.
<far> توی مخازن نیست.نیاز بنصب نداره.هنوز اول کارشه.قدرتش از ویم کمتره فک کنم میخواد جایگزین نانو بشه
<RasoolEnt> ای بابا. پس بیخیال
<far> آره نرم افزار های مایکروسافت قوی نیستن.
<RasoolEnt> دیدی لیستش رو؟
<RasoolEnt> 386  افزاری داره خخختا برنامه توی اون لیسته که هر کدومش ده ها ابزار دارن. مثلا یدونه از این ۳۸۶ تا میشه گنوم که خودش ۱۰۰۰ بسته نرم
<RasoolEnt> اوه چه بهم ریخت متنم
<far> لیستش رو درست ندیدم
<RasoolEnt> سیصد و هشتاد و شش برنامه توی اون لیسته که یکی از اونا میشه گنوم مثلا. که خودش ۱۰۰۰ بسته نرم افزاری داره
<far> wow
<RasoolEnt> بسته های عجیب و غریب و مهمی توی اون لیست می بینی. همه کار گنو هست.
<RasoolEnt> تقریبا اکثر نیاز مردم رو خود گنو تامین کرده. نیازی به نرم افزارهای باقی توسعه دهنده ها نیست خخخ
<far> ی خوبی ک اینا دارن اینه ک میتونن از هم جدا بشن!مثل لگو
<RasoolEnt> به نظرم هر بسته ای که توی مخازن main اوبونتو و دبیانه، مال خود گنو هست
<RasoolEnt> اونایی که مال universe هستن میشن نرم افزارهای مردمی
<RasoolEnt> آزادشون البته
<RasoolEnt> و اونایی ک مال multiverse هستن میشن مردمی غیرآزاد
<far> اینجوریه؟
<RasoolEnt> آره. نمیدونستی؟
<far> نچ.من مبتدیم
<RasoolEnt> مخازن مین میشن مخازن رسمی توزیع. مخازن یونیورس میشن مخازن رسمی مردمی. که غیر از گنو هستن. و مخازن مولتیورس میشن مخازن مردمی ولی غیرآزاد.
<RasoolEnt> توی دبیان یه شکل دیگه‌ س
<RasoolEnt> main contrib non-free
<RasoolEnt> اولی برای مخازن کاملا آزاد. دومی مخازن آزاد ولی امکان نصب غیرآزاد وجود داره. سومی هم میشه غیرآزاد کاملا
<far> ok thx :}
<RasoolEnt> مثلا ویرچوال باکس میره توی بخش
<RasoolEnt> contrib
<far> راستی بلاخره ی شل اکانت گرفتم
<RasoolEnt> چون خودش آزاده ولی مثلا پلاگین مهمانش میشه غیرآزاد
<RasoolEnt> مبارکه. با همون اپن شیفت؟ یا یه جا دیگه؟
<RasoolEnt> دانلود منیجر مایکروسافت چیه اسمش؟ خخخخ
<RasoolEnt> دانلود منیجر گنو همون wget هست
<far> اپن شیفت ک قرطی بازی(!) داشت نمیتوستم
<RasoolEnt> خخخ
<RasoolEnt> میگم R همون زبان آماری نیست؟
<far> لول؟آریا ۲ مال کیه؟کی ساختش؟
<far> R ‎بله
<RasoolEnt> خب اینم مال گنو هست خخخ زبان آماری R خخخ
<RasoolEnt> خخخ پاسکال هم مال گنو هست خخخخ
<far> مایکروسافت ی سی شارپ داره ک از جاوا کپ زده و ی ویژوال بیسیک
<far> لول
<RasoolEnt> خخخ اون لیست رو حتما نگاه کن. واقعا مخت سوت خواهد کشید
<RasoolEnt> من رفتم فعلا
<RasoolEnt> برم بشامم
<far> ی دقه
<far> اینو بوک مارک کن
<far> bitcoinshell.mooo.com
<far> bye
<far> nls
<h> سلام کسی هست جواب بده
#ubuntu-ir 2016-04-26
<FarhadHP> Slm
<FarhadHP> What ?
<FarhadHP> میگم چند وقتیه حدودا بعد از اومدن ویندوز ده لینوکس کم رنگ تر شده ؟!
<FarhadHP> Arevyou bot ?
<FarhadHP> این کپی رایت پایین سایت رو بروز کنید ادم فکر میکنه سایت منقضی شده
<far> من اوبونتو دارم و پارتیشن یوزرش(‏usr‏) جدا هست.دبیان نصب کنم بدون اینکه پارتیشن یوزر رو فرمت کنم مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟
<far> اگر آنلاین نبودم جوابم رو با ‏MemoServ‏ بدید ممنون
<far> اگر آنلاین بودم واس جواب پینگم کنید
<iraj> far, نه. فکر نکنم مشکلی پیش بیاد
<far> یعنی نرم افزارایی ک نصبیدم بلایی سرشون نمیاد؟
<far> iraj
<alimj1> اگر پارتیشن یوزر را ماونت نکنی (یا در جای متفرقه ماونت کنی) هیچ مشکلی پیش نمیاید
<far> what?
<far> ها فک کردم...ولش
<iraj> far, دبین رو می خوای بندازی روی دارتیشن اولونتو؟
<iraj> *پارتیشین
<far> بلی
<far> شاید
<far> iraj
<iraj> far, امتحان نکردم این کاری که می خوای بکنی رو. ولی شاید به منشکل بر بخوری
<iraj> far, برنامه هات شاید بپرن .  یه امتحانی کن گزارشی هم بده بما
<far> ok thx
<far> iraj
<far> alimj
<far> ولش شاید هم اوبونتو نصبیدم
<far> کدوم ایمیج دبیان رو باس دانلود کنم؟
<far> چون من نرم افزارامو دارم فقط ب خود دبیان نیاز دارم
<far> iraj, alimj
<alimj> far: یکی از سی دی های اصلی و نصب بقیه چیزهای مورد نیاز با apt
<alimj> مثلا از اینجا
<alimj> http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/8.4.0/amd64/iso-cd/
<far> ok
<alimj> همانطور که نوشته، اولین سی دی کفایت می‌کند
<alimj> حالا اگر دسکتاپ گرافیکی به خصوصی می‌خواهی، می‌توانی آن را برای سی دی اول دانلود کنی
<alimj> این قسمت از آن صفحه را بخوان:
<alimj> There are lots of files here! Do I need all of them?
<far> netist
<far> ^ فک کنم این کافیه
<far> alimj
<alimj> far: بله. کافیه
<alimj> ولی اینترنت نباید گازوئیلی باشه، وسط کار قطع بشه
<far> alimj, ‎منظورت چیه نباید گازوئیلی باشه؟
<far> مگه ب نت هم نیاز دارم؟
#ubuntu-ir 2016-04-27
<FarhadHP> hello
<mohamdabaghar> salam
<mohamdabaghar> کسی هست ؟
<mohamdabaghar> سلاممم
#ubuntu-ir 2016-04-28
<mx_> salam
<mx_> kasi ba qt va mysql kar karde?
<alimj> سلام mx_
<mx_> salam
<mx_> alimj,
<mx_> chetori driver mysql ro baraye Qt toye linux nasb konam?
<alimj> به نظر من در انجمن یا در کانال تلگرام اوبونتو این سوال را بپرس
<mx_> اسم کانال چیه؟
<alimj> mx_: http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,114807.0.html
<farooghkz> لول
<far> میتونم ی مدار الکترونیکی رو تحت ‏GPL‏ منتشر کنم؟
<M522> سلام* من ۲تا فایل .iso 32,64bit دارم، می‌خوام رو یه دی‌وی‌دی ب‌ریزم. گشت‌م راه‌کار گنو/لینوکسی پیدا ن‌کردم. کس‌ی می‌تون‌ه راه‌نمای‌یم کن‌ه؟ ممنون
<emzi> چه توزیعی داری؟ از برنامه سوزاندن پیشفرض توزیعت استفاده کن.
<M522> من لینوکس مینت دارم از رو ۱۴.۰۴ اوبونتو برداشت‌ن‌ش. می‌خوام هر دوتا iso رو تو یه دی‌وی‌دی داشت‌ه باش‌م
<emzi> bootable?
<M522> بله
<M522> ویندوز یه برنامه‌ای داره به اسم multicd چیزی واسه لینوکس پیدا ن‌کردم
#ubuntu-ir 2016-04-29
<Mohsen_> hi
<Guest50861> سلام کسی هست جواب به سوالات را بدهد؟
#ubuntu-ir 2016-04-30
<zymo> HELP
<mahdavi> @zymo: what kind of help
<mahdavi> what is your problem
#ubuntu-ir 2016-05-01
<far> سلام
<far> میتونم به رزبری پای ال سی دی کاراکتری وصل کنم؟
<far> iraj,alimj,emzi
<far> iraj alimj emzi
<emzi> far: http://www.modmypi.com/blog/how-to-drive-a-character-lcd-display-using-the-raspberry-pi
<emzi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s43m9NtFaeo
<far> آها پس باید واسش ی برنامه بسازم
<far> اون ال سی دی نوکیا هم همینجوری کار میکنه؟
<far> emzi
#ubuntu-ir 2017-04-26
<linux_lover> salam
<habeangur> salam
<SAm___> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2017-04-27
<u___> help
<u___> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,145866.msg1141610.html?PHPSESSID=lhlkbd7ghotsbt3m4mrpno5br6#new
#ubuntu-ir 2017-04-28
<harchi[m]> https://www.whonix.org/blog/mac-randomization-not-random
<harchi[m]> https://njal.la/#about
<harchi[m]> https://arstechnica.com/security/2016/06/aiming-for-anonymity-ars-assesses-the-state-of-vpns-in-2016/
<harchi[m]> https://www.lawfareblog.com/who-publishing-nsa-and-cia-secrets-and-why
<harchi[m]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NpjxIbGtqU
<harchi[m]> https://www.whonix.org/blog/if-by-surveillance
<harchi[m]> https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/inside-stalkerware-surveillance-market-flexispy-retina-x
<harchi[m]> https://www.whonix.org/wiki/PQCrypto
<harchi[m]> https://www.whonix.org/blog/biometric-fingerprinting
<Unline> :)
<Unline> Hello Moein
<harchi[m]> https://www.whonix.org/wiki/DoNot
<harchi[m]> https://www.whonix.org/wiki/Warning
#ubuntu-ir 2017-04-29
<senaps> سلام دوستان. من وقتی میخوام بین ورک‌اسپیس ها سوییج بکنم، راست و چپ نمی‌تونم برم و فقط بالا پایین می‌رم. با این حال میتونم یه پنجره رو به هر سمتی شیفت بدم یا اگر کلید سوپر رو نیگر دارم، میتونم روی هر کدوم از چهار ورک‌اسپیسم کلیک کنم بی مشکل
<senaps> کسی راه حلی داره برای این قضیه
<senaps> ؛؟؟
<senaps> danialbehzadi, salam
<behdad222> senaps: salam
<behdad222> ubuntu?
<senaps> behdad222, bale ubuntu
<shahab> salam barobax
<Guest80291> hi!
<MasterPiece> mangul, Good :D
#ubuntu-ir 2017-04-30
<Unline> gone sleep
<senaps> سلام دوستان
<senaps> روی وی‌ام‌ویر وقتی که میخوایم ورک‌اسپیس ها رو عوض کنیم، باید یه اسپیس بزنیم برای راست و چپ. راهی برای حل این مشکله هست؟
<senaps> روی وی‌ام‌ویر وقتی که میخوایم ورک‌اسپیس ها رو عوض کنیم، باید یه اسپیس بزنیم برای راست و چپ. راهی برای حل این مشکله هست؟
<senaps> فک کنم باید انگلیسی بنویسم که کسی جوابم رو بده؟‌:|
#ubuntu-ir 2018-04-23
<Reza_> any body there ?
#ubuntu-ir 2018-04-24
<xander> : |
<armanshoari> help
#ubuntu-ir 2018-04-25
<Mansor> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2018-04-26
<alim> سلام
<alim> کسی هست؟
<Guest70822> hello?
<Guest70822> how date for release ubuntu 18.04 final?
<kjlkji> ?
<ImTO1> Dorood
<oomni_> index QUIT
<oomni_> QUIT
<hossein> سلام
<hossein> کسی از شما انلاینه؟
<hossein> یه سوالی داشتم کسی میتونه کمک کنه؟
#ubuntu-ir 2018-04-27
<mehrdad> سلام دوستان
<xenial64-user2> salam
<benyamin> hello?
<c_12> hello
<benyamin> is there any body?
<c_12> who are u looking for
<benyamin> about install Android  studio in Ubuntu 18.04
<benyamin> i want install jdk 9  but when i want to creat jvm in usr/lib its  not posible for me
<benyamin> and i cant creat new folder in usr/lib
<benyamin>  i am newbie
<benyamin> can any one help me?
<c_12> even with root privilages?
<benyamin> what?
<benyamin> how can i show to ubuntu i am owner?
<c_12> use 'sudo' before your commands
<benyamin> agha irani kasi hast?
<c_12> to kanale farsi chera akhe english minevisi? :)
<benyamin> sharmande
<benyamin> fekr kardam kharji hastan
<c_12> ahan
<c_12> agha ghable kamandet benevis 'sudo'
<benyamin> dadsh id telegram dari?
<c_12> bara chi?
<benyamin> man ye seri kar bayad anjam bedam ehtiyag be ye nafar daram
<benyamin> be shedat dargiram
<benyamin> akhe taze karam to ubuntu
<c_12> man ziyad to telegram nistam
<c_12> to inja payam bedi age balad basham javab midam
<benyamin> bashe
<benyamin> haminga migam
<c_12> to kanal zaban asli ubunto bezani kheyliya javab midan sari. to stackoverflow ham hamintor.
<benyamin> man mikham bedon estefade az terminal ye newfolder to usr/lib besazam ama gozinash gheyre faale
<benyamin> akhe englisim zaeefe bad taze karam hastam ziyad baterminal ashna nistam
<c_12> alan in command 'sudo mkdir <esme folder> ' chi mizane?
<benyamin> dadash nemitonam bedone estefade az terminal  oon poshe ro besazam?
<c_12> bebin bayad be file explorer dastresi root bedi ontori.
<c_12> baz bayad ba terminal in karo koni
<c_12> command: 'gksu nautilus'
<benyamin> bashe ba terminal berim vali in dastori ke nevshti mige not found
<c_12> command: 'nautilus'
<c_12> in kar kard?
<benyamin> are vali "home " ro avord
<c_12> command: 'nautilus usr/lib'
<benyamin> man manzoram derive "computer" hast
<benyamin> 'nautilus usr/lib' in ro zadam vali mige in poshe nist
<benyamin> to poshe home in nist
<benyamin> in to hard drive "computer" hast
<c_12> command: 'nautilus /usr/lib'
<benyamin> zadam dadash
<benyamin> mige nist
<benyamin> rastam mige
<c_12> mage nemikhay poshe to poshe /usr/lib dorost koni?
<benyamin> to home nist
<c_12> na ye slash nazade bodi
<c_12> usr/lib -> /usr/lib
<benyamin> agha damet garm
<benyamin> shod
<c_12> ghorbanat
<benyamin> chi kar konam ke vaghti varedi ubuntu shodam kola admin basham?
<benyamin> bad ye soal dige ham dashtam
<c_12> bayad be barname hat dastresi bedi
<c_12> aval sudo ro to terminal bezan bad barnamaro bash baz kon
<benyamin> chejori?
<benyamin> aha
<benyamin> ye soal dige
<c_12> bale
<benyamin> che jori ye filo to drive dev/sda6 be terminal begam nasb kone?
<c_12> .exe?
<benyamin> na
<benyamin> .sh
<c_12> bebin har baname i ro linux ye jor nasb mishe. mamolan to hamon jayi ke download kardi mizane bayad chikar koni.
<benyamin> yani balad nistam chejori beram to directori dev/sda 5
<c_12> ch dev/sda5
<c_12> ch /dev/sda5
<c_12> cd /dev/sda5
<c_12> vali mamolan to poshe '/media' mount mishan partition ha
<benyamin> dadash
<benyamin> ba ondastor nemitonam beram
<benyamin> midoni mikham chi kar konam ? mikham mesle "cd Downloads" beram to drive haye digam
<c_12> ba file manager mitoni beri to on drive ha?
<benyamin> are
<c_12> properties ro bezan
<benyamin> vali dastor terminalesho nemidanam
<c_12> address ro miyare barat
<c_12> rasi gozine open in terminal ro ham mitoni bezani
<benyamin> aha
<benyamin> agha damet garm
<benyamin> eyval
<benyamin> kheyli aghayii
<c_12> ghorbanat.fadat.
<benyamin> dadash dastore copy ye folder ro ham migi?
<c_12> cp -> copy mv ->move
<benyamin> damet garm dadash
#ubuntu-ir 2018-04-28
<SoheilAlizadeh> hi
<benyamin> salam
<benyamin> kasi hast?
<benyamin> agha kasi balade Android Studio Nasb kone?
<hessam[m]> .
#ubuntu-ir 2018-04-29
<mehrdad> سلام
<mehrdad> من میخوام از ویندوز به اوبونتو بیام دنبال یه آموزش نصب  کامل میگردم کسی میتونه کمک کنه
#ubuntu-ir 2019-04-22
<farbod> hi guys
#ubuntu-ir 2019-04-24
<mori> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2019-04-25
<ahmad3345> hellp
<ahmad3345> hello
#ubuntu-ir 2019-04-28
<Mohammad> سلام
<Guest85779> ض
#ubuntu-ir 2020-04-20
<slim> hey
#ubuntu-ir 2020-04-23
<erfan> سلام
<erfan> یه سوال، ابونتو ۲۰ امروز پابلیک ریلیز میشه؟
#ubuntu-ir 2020-04-24
<Amirza> سلام
<mf85> سلام
<mf85> هستید ؟
<mf85> ;(
#ubuntu-ir 2020-04-25
<psamim> بله
